# Mi experiencia contratando (2022): realidad del mercado laboral



## Lombroso (17 May 2022)

Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.

La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.

Me las prometía muy felices. A los dos días, una de las dos me manda un Whatsapp diciéndome que ha encontrado unas prácticas curriculares o no sé qué historia. Total, que me deja tirado. Otra (la que tenía que decirme si le interesaban las condiciones) ni está ni se le espera, dos semanas después. Decido entonces registrarme en Jobtoday y publicar una oferta. Esta app te da el nombre de los candidatos y un cv bastante básico, y si quieres contactar con ellos has de registrarte y pagar. Recibo un aluvión de candidatos (y sigo recibiendo a día de hoy, pese a pasar más de dos semanas de la publicación). Son más de 100.

Hay fauna de todo tipo: predominan sudamericanos, chavales que solo han trabajado en Mc Donald's y estudiantes de diversa índole. Me interesan 10. Abro chat con ellos, pidiéndoles por favor que me manden un cv detallado por mail. La estadística es interesante. De esas 10 me contestan solo 5: las dos primeras me lo mandan bien en tiempo y forma, la tercera me dice "ahora te lo mando" y tarda 4 días. Otra, me dicen que me lo manda y nunca más se supo, y la quinta, una charito de treinta años, se molesta por pedirle el CV, tratándome de racista por solicitar su fecha de nacimiento y nacionalidad.

Ahora viene cuando la matan. Quedo para una entrevista con una chica y ni se presenta. Ni avisa, ni da descargo de ningún tipo.

En resumen, un fiasco total. Os iré contando como sigue el proceso. Mi conclusión es que con un mínimo de seriedad y buenas formas se puede encontrar un trabajo más que digno. En mi caso, ofrezco salario según convenio, paga plus por hora nocturna, propinas, días libres, jornada con las horas seguidas y contrato fijo discontinuo. Todo acorde a la ley. Pues así está el mercado, señores.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Palilleros lloriqueando


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Di horas semana y salario.

No nos cuentes mierda de convenio.


----------



## jorobachov (17 May 2022)

Haber hestudiaoc


----------



## Tagghino (17 May 2022)




----------



## el segador (17 May 2022)

joder es que trabajar en un discopub no es un trabajo serio, luego solo puedes aspirar a gente no seria y si solo pagas convenio como el resto, normal que no seas atractivo


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Horas y salario

Margen por cada trabajador que sacas.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Venga


----------



## Pirro (17 May 2022)

Cuando el dinero sale de abstracciones mentales como la deuda pública y las inyecciones de liquidez, uno se siente gilipollas teniendo que sudar por esos unos y ceros que otros crean a voluntad. Esa gente que rechaza el empleo tiene techo, comida y pocas o ninguna responsabilidad. Normal que no quieran remar o que tengan una pereza infinita para hacerlo. Los humanos respondemos a incentivos y el trabajo duro está desincentivado.


----------



## Redoneon (17 May 2022)

Pon las condiciones, el suerdo, las horas, el sitio y todo eso, por ver todo el panorama y dar una mejor opinion a la de pagas cacahuetes y ... porque tienes que entender que para trabajar en google hasta han llegado a matar, ahora queda ver si tu empresa se acerca más a google o a paco.sl


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Pon las condiciones, el suerdo, las horas, el sitio y todo eso, por ver todo el panorama y dar una mejor opinion a la de pagas cacahuetes y ... porque tienes que entender que para trabajar en google hasta han llegado a matar, ahora queda ver si tu empresa se acerca más a google o a paco.sl



Apesta a palillero premium, las buenas empresas se entra por contacto, ejemplo: camarero comenta a su primo que es un sitio que te cagas, gente maja y se gana bien.

Lo ha hecho? No, sitio paco


----------



## Thyr (17 May 2022)

Prueba a pagar el doble del convenio a ver.

De todas formas estos lloros no los entiendo, nadie está obligado a trabajar para ti ni a trabajar en un determinado sector.


----------



## Ederto (17 May 2022)

hombre, tu curro está en la base de la pirámide laboral, es lo puto más bajo. Vas a tener que buscar entre estudiantes poco serios (coño, que son estudiantes) gente que no encuentra algo fijo, inmigrantes y toda clase de mercenarios laborales que hoy están ahí y pasado mañana de vigilantes en un carrefour.

Entre los neurocirujanos estas cosas no pasan.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2022)

Me solidarizo contigo, el otro dia quise contratar a unas scort en Madrid, todas diciendome que tenian 20 años y eran españolas, algunas en verdad que tenian 20 años o cerca pero lo de españolas.....


----------



## drogasentuano (17 May 2022)

"Todo por convenio..." Convenio firmado por esos sindicatos que jamás "venden" al trabajador, CCOO y UGT.

Pon mejores condiciones y tendrás buenos trabajadores. Condiciones por convenio, es sinónimo de mierda en el 99% de los convenios de la privada. Solamente conozco 1 convenio en la privada bueno.


----------



## Lionelhut (17 May 2022)

Salario segun convenio. Hasta aqui he leido.




Cierra al salir.


----------



## orbeo (17 May 2022)

Si los salarios de los convenios son para morir de hambre y tristeza...


----------



## Vorsicht (17 May 2022)

Convoca una oposición, verás como consigues buenos candidatos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> al ser un *negocio de temporada*, cada año nos vemos obligados a *"reponer" a los empleados que no repiten*, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mi conclusión es que con un mínimo de seriedad y buenas formas se puede encontrar un *trabajo más que digno*. En mi caso, ofrezco salario según convenio, paga plus por hora nocturna, propinas, días libres, jornada con las horas seguidas y contrato fijo discontinuo. Todo acorde a la ley. Pues así está el mercado, señores.



Creo que con las marcas que te he dejado ya deberías entender la base del problema, pero como te veo mas bien limitado te lo voy a poner aún mas claro:

- ¿Consideras un "trabajo mas que digno" algo de lo que solo puedes vivir por temporadas?
- ¿Consideras justo un salario según convenio en una zona costera donde los alquileres en esas temporadas son muy altos, solo porque es "según convenio"?

Es MATEMÁTICAMENTE IMPOSIBLE que encuentres muchos empleados de calidad dispuestos a lo que tu quieres si pagas "según convenio". ¿Has probado a pagar un 20% mas, como hacen todos aquellos locales que "aparentemente" nunca tienen problemas para contratar a gente de calidad? ¡Ay no, tonto de mi, que entonces no es "según convenio"!

Y no, yo no soy camarero. Mi trabajo es altamente cualificado y lo gano muy bien, pero si estoy buscando curro me voy donde mas me paguen, y desde luego nunca va a ser un sitio donde pagan "según convenio".


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 May 2022)

*EL QUE REME ES SUBNORMAL*


----------



## esforzado (17 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



a ver... de la misma forma que tú haces tus filtros... el candidato tiene derecho a hacer los suyos... ¿o te has puesto tú en contacto con cada uno de los ciento y pico candidatos para comunicarles que no te interesa y gracias por participar?...

coincido en las pocas ganas de trabajar y en la falta de educación al faltar a una cita programada... pero los procesos de selección son así, por las dos partes...


----------



## Satori (17 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. *No es hostelería como tal,* pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc.



eso es hostelería, no se porqué lo niegas.


----------



## Galvani (17 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



El Convenio es una puta basura desde hace muchos años. Lo dices cómo si fuese algo grande. Si te parece no cumples ni lo mínimo estipulado por la unión de palilleros y los sinvergüenzas sindicalistas.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Ya solo con decir que ofreces días libres me imagino que sera una puta mierda de trabajo en festivos y nocturno. 
Además tu local estará en un pueblo de la costa donde habrá que desplazarse. 

Si quieres encontrar personal, simplemente sube la oferta, no te quedes en el convenio que solo marca mínimos. El dinero lo soluciona todo. 
Y si no te da para subir, plantéate otro negocio que de más dinero.


----------



## Xculo (17 May 2022)

Me dejarías pasar droga mientras trabajo?


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 May 2022)

EL MUNDO NECESITA MÁS GENTE COMO TÚ, OFERTANDO PUTA MIERDA DE TRABAJO VENDIENDO PUTA MIERDA DE ALCOHOL. SI OFRECES MIERDA TENDRÁS MIERDA


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (17 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



38 años español, si me das alojamiento y me pagas la gasolina de ida y con contrato aqui estoy. Manda mensaje privado.


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

Puto palillero, horas, salario y margen que sacas por empleado


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2022)

Con la inflación que tenemos, lo del sueldo segun convenio.... Complicado.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 May 2022)

Lo que pasa es que como muchos empresarios llevan tratando bastante mal al currela de no contestar un cv, etc, ahora el currela está haciendo lo mismo y se está liando. 

Hoy me han contado que Podemos ha propuesto que los que estan en el paro tomen ese trabajo que tu publicas y si no lo toman se termina el paro, no parece mal la verdad y de las cosas mas cuerdas que he escuchado de podemos, el resto de grupos ha votado en contra no se por que, bajaría el paro y no habria estos problemas de no haber trabajadores disponibles y tanta gente en el puto paro.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> hombre, tu curro está en la base de la pirámide laboral, es lo puto más bajo. Vas a tener que buscar entre estudiantes poco serios (coño, que son estudiantes) gente que no encuentra algo fijo, inmigrantes y toda clase de mercenarios laborales que hoy están ahí y pasado mañana de vigilantes en un carrefour.
> 
> Entre los neurocirujanos estas cosas no pasan.



La verdad es que teniendo en cuenta la enorme cantidad de locales de hosteleria que hay en España creo que habria que empezar a respetar mas la profesión.


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (17 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> La verdad es que teniendo en cuenta la enorme cantidad de locales de hosteleria que hay en España creo que habria que empezar a respetar mas la profesión.



Es una profesión de mierda y que haya 2 millones de mierdas no convierte a la mierda en oro


----------



## elCañonero (17 May 2022)

Dime una cosa, a ti las mates no se te dan bien


----------



## SolyCalma (17 May 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> Es una profesión de mierda y que haya 2 millones de mierdas no convierte a la mierda en oro



Chaval un poco más de respeto a quien va a tomarte nota y te trae amablemente a la mesa lo que le pides durante 10 horas mientras te tocas los huevos en la mesa.

Ahora bien lo que yo no veria mal es que el local del op ponga una app o web y lo que pidan ahi luego lo recogan en la barra cuando este listo, menos camareros, mas eficiente,mas ahorro, etc


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (17 May 2022)

Ganó más en el campo que en tu antro de copas , palillero pedazo de mierda 

Que eras de los que pedía el pasaporte nací ? 

.comete las copas mierdas


----------



## El gostoso (17 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Chaval un poco más de respeto a quien va a tomarte nota y te trae amablemente a la mesa lo que le pides durante 10 horas mientras te tocas los huevos en la mesa.
> 
> Ahora bien lo que yo no veria mal es que el local del op ponga una app o web y lo que pidan ahi luego lo recogan en la barra cuando este listo, menos camareros, mas eficiente,mas ahorro, etc



Respeto por el remero? Si, respeto por el palillero, pagando mínimo de convenio? Una patada en los huevos


----------



## Redoneon (17 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que como muchos empresarios llevan tratando bastante mal al currela de no contestar un cv, etc, ahora el currela está haciendo lo mismo y se está liando.
> 
> Hoy me han contado que Podemos ha propuesto que los que estan en el paro tomen ese trabajo que tu publicas y si no lo toman se termina el paro, no parece mal la verdad y de las cosas mas cuerdas que he escuchado de podemos, el resto de grupos ha votado en contra no se por que, bajaría el paro y no habria estos problemas de no haber trabajadores disponibles y tanta gente en el puto paro.



eso seria una cerdada digna de mandar a quemar y violar a todo el mundo, porque ahora paco baja el salario a solo 500€ y como no se pesenta nadie pues a trabajos forzados de los parados que el y otros han despedido o se negaban a trabajar por 500 € y entonces si puedes tener esclavos a 500, para que pagar 1000 a gente que se puede autodespedirdespedir? Que podemos esta cuerdo dices?


----------



## sinosuke (17 May 2022)

Si con el sueldo que ofreces no encuentras currantes la solución es fácil, *PAGA MÁS*

No estamos hablando de que buscas ingenieros nucleares ni de médicos cirujanos especialistas. Si en España no encuentras gente para hostelería (sí, aunque digas que no, tú negocio es la hostelería), entonces es que ofreces poca pasta.

Lo de que la gente no quiere trabajar o que no es seria, suena a la típica excusa para ocultar que se ofrecen salarios de mierda.


.


----------



## Vanatico (17 May 2022)

En hosteleria: Nomina + extras + propinas + lo que roban, esta bien pagado.


----------



## SolyCalma (17 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> eso seria una cerdada digna de mandar a quemar y violar a todo el mundo, porque ahora paco baja el salario a solo 500€ y como no se pesenta nadie pues a trabajos forzados de los parados que el y otros han despedido o se negaban a trabajar por 500 € y entonces si puedes tener esclavos a 500, para que pagar 1000 a gente que se puede autodespedirdespedir? Que podemos esta cuerdo dices?



1000 es el salario minimo, no? No podría ser 500 especialmente enviándote el estado al trabajador.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (17 May 2022)

Pues pon a tu familia y amigos a trabajar, seguro que estan deseando.


----------



## Poseidón (17 May 2022)

Ay, los convenios! No conozco ninguno decente en este puto pais.

Hasta la antiguedad han quitado de casi todos. Cobrando lo mismo sepas hacer una cosa o veinte. La cuestion es buscar un curro donde rasques mas los huevos


----------



## Hipotecator (17 May 2022)

Hay taquilla individual, se pueden dejar cosas ?


Se puede trapichear, en plan "extra de verano"?


Tienes puestas las camaras sobre la caja ¿?


Vas mucho o poco por el local ?


Se pueden llevar cosas para la casa de uno, vamos bebida, comida, rollos de papel, vasos, etc. ¿?

==========================


----------



## Redoneon (18 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> 1000 es el salario minimo, no? No podría ser 500 especialmente enviándote el estado al trabajador.



y si realizar ese trabajo ya te cuesta dinero como la gasolina del desplazamiento o el alquiler de la habitacion en zona turistica? eso tambien te lo paga el estado con el salario minimo? Cuanto gana algien realmente trabajando por 1000€ en Baleares en pleno julio/agosto con el precio de la vivienda? vas a obligar a esos trabajos a gente que se niege a esas condiciones, pese a que la actividad turistica es rentable y lucrativa en Baleares y en esas fechas y se podria ofrecer bastante más?

No se realmente de donde lo has escuchado o que partido lo ha dicho o si te lo has inventado asi que yo doy esto por zanjado


----------



## Mtk (18 May 2022)

Además del salario (que no sabemos cuál es) habrá que ver el precio de los pisos por la zona. Si pagas lo que valen los alquileres…Pues igual no les sale muy a cuenta el tema.


----------



## TomásPlatz (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



A LLORAR A OTRO LADO PALILLERO EXPLOTADOR. 

PEQUEÑO LOCAL EN LA COSTA = BAR/RESTAURANTE EXPLOTADOR DE MIERDA JORNADAS +15 HORAS DIARIAS A BASE DE UN CURRUSCO DE PAN.


----------



## Galvani (18 May 2022)

Hay una lección muy importante y es que no hay que trabajar en mierdas ni en sitios donde ves que se aprovechan de ti descaradamente si no eres un trepa claro; porque esos sacan beneficio de cualquier mierda. 

Trabajar en mierdas hunde tu autoestima, te vuelve débil mentalmente aunque muchos crean otra cosa.


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Esta app te da el nombre de los candidatos y un cv bastante básico, y si quieres contactar con ellos has de registrarte y pagar.



Lo mismo que haces tú, cobrar. Que malos son los demás que pretenden cobrar, eh? Ay el mundo idilico de palilleros y neoliberatas.



Lombroso dijo:


> Hay fauna de todo tipo



Ahí, ahí, definiendote tú solito. Los demás, FAUNA, tú, un ser de luz hombre, dónde va a parar...



Lombroso dijo:


> una charito de treinta años



Sabes la definición de Charo?
Y cuantos años tienes tú que vas haciendo interrogatorios de 5 grado por la patilla?



Lombroso dijo:


> Ahora viene cuando la matan. Quedo para una entrevista con una chica y ni se presenta. Ni avisa, ni da descargo de ningún tipo.



Y qué quieres, denunciarla?   Menudo inutil



Lombroso dijo:


> En resumen, un fiasco total. Os iré contando como sigue el proceso. Mi conclusión es que con un mínimo de seriedad y buenas formas se puede encontrar un trabajo más que digno. En mi caso, ofrezco salario según convenio, paga plus por hora nocturna, propinas, días libres, jornada con las horas seguidas y contrato fijo discontinuo. Todo acorde a la ley. Pues así está el mercado, señores.



Si es tan digno lo deberías hacer tú. Pero me da que prefieres vivir de la plusvalía de los demás.


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> La verdad es que teniendo en cuenta la enorme cantidad de locales de hosteleria que hay en España creo que habria que empezar a respetar mas la profesión.



No, deberían quebrar por simple competencia del mercado. Ley de oferta y demanda básica.


----------



## Bubble Boy (18 May 2022)

La gran renuncia.


----------



## Galvani (18 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Lo mismo que haces tú, cobrar. Que malos son los demás que pretenden cobrar, eh? Ay el mundo idilico de palilleros y neoliberatas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todos los trabajos son dignos pero que los haga otro.


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Todos los trabajos son dignos pero que los haga otro.



Un rico trata de convencer a un pobre que le interesa aceptar las condiciones de mierda de determinado trabajo.
Es más viejo que el cagar esto. No se porqué se le da tantas vueltas a lo mismo y se abren de pronto tantos hilos sobre palilleros malnacidos llorando sobre lo mismo una y otra vez. Cansa


----------



## Galvani (18 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Un rico trata de convencer a un pobre que le interesa aceptar las condiciones de mierda de determinado trabajo.
> Es más viejo que el cagar esto. No se porqué se le da tantas vueltas a lo mismo y se abren de pronto tantos hilos sobre palilleros malnacidos llorando sobre lo mismo una y otra vez. Cansa



Si, la meritocracia y el empezar abajo...


----------



## baneaito (18 May 2022)

¿A los 100 que has descartado, les has contactado para decírselo?


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

baneaito dijo:


> ¿A los 100 que has descartado, les has contactado para decírselo?



No responde el palillero hijodeputa a los mensajes, va a responder los cv's


----------



## Benceno (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...




¿ Y si pones un cartel en la puerta como se ha hecho toda la vida ? " Se necesitan empleados". 
Quien esté realmente interesado entrará a hablar contigo.
Tanto instagram y tanta tonteria


----------



## Josillo (18 May 2022)

Lo repito en muchos hilos, nadie quiere hostelería y trabajar por mil pavos y descansar un día entre semana.

Con suerte pillaras un panchito joven tatuado o pancha mamasita de barra de bar con algo de experiencia.

Olvida que un español va querer trabajar por bajas condiciones, mínimo 1500 euros y ser el encargado del chiringuito


----------



## Toctocquienes (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> En mi caso, ofrezco salario según convenio, paga plus por hora nocturna, propinas, días libres, jornada con las horas seguidas y contrato fijo discontinuo. Todo acorde a la ley. Pues así está el mercado, señores.



Recuerda que los convenios establecen lo mínimo. Cuando dices que pagas según convenio, lo que estás diciendo es que pagas lo mínimo que te exige la ley. No es para presumir exactamente.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Recuerda que los convenios establecen lo mínimo. Cuando dices que pagas según convenio, lo que estás diciendo es que pagas lo mínimo que te exige la ley. No es para presumir exactamente.



Esta muy orgulloso el hijodeputa, poco les pasa.


----------



## Shudra (18 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Horas y salario
> 
> Margen por cada trabajador que sacas.



JAJA pos na loko lo normal pos 12-14 oritas diariasss lunes-domingo y tal librando un día al azar


----------



## mondeja (18 May 2022)

Escribe qué local es, que te haremos una visita con una buena remesa de remeros sumisos dispuestos a trabajar por 50 dólares al año.


----------



## europeo (18 May 2022)

Y no faltará el que te dice que tiene un nene con custodia compartida y que él se va a las 13:00 si o si


----------



## Ederto (18 May 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Me solidarizo contigo, el otro dia quise contratar a unas scort en Madrid, todas diciendome que tenian 20 años y eran españolas, algunas en verdad que tenian 20 años o cerca pero lo de españolas.....



debiste sospechar cuando te dijo "soy una mamasota española, papi".


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

Qué alegría ver que el hilo ha suscitado tanto interés. Se cumplen dos topicazos del buen ejpañol: la envidia cuando a alguien le va bien y, sobre todo, ha empezado de cero, y el hablar sin saber. Os doy un poco más de info: contrato fijo discontinuo de 40 horas semanales, a razón de 1.270 euros netos mensuales. Propinas de unos 30 euros semanales por trabajador y horas extras SIN COTIZAR de 12,50 euros. Así pues, normalmente son unas 7 horas como máximo por día. No hay jornadas maratonianas, pues hay plantilla de sobra y soy el primer interesado en que ningún empleado pase de sus 40 horas para no tener que pagar más en extras. Mínimo un día semanal de descanso, siempre de lunes a viernes, nunca sábado o domingo.

Creo que muchos no lo habéis entendido. El problema no es que NO se encuentran trabajadores, por supuesto que se encuentran, sino la poca seriedad a la hora de tratar de conseguir trabajo. Si no te interesa el trabajo, no lo solicites (las condiciones ya están detalladas en la oferta), y mucho menos, quedes para una entrevista y no acudes sin decir nada.

Por cierto, nadie alquila un piso para trabajar en mi local, como tampoco se desplaza más de 15 minutos en coche. De hecho, la empleada que venía desde más lejos tardaba 14 minutos según google maps. Os iría contestando uno por uno, pero tengo cosas que hacer. Ahora voy a negociar si me quedo con Fever, Sweppes o Royal Bliss. Nordic está descartada de facto. Intentaré ir respondiendo.


----------



## Fabs (18 May 2022)

A ver que toda esa cantidad de gente en la app no fueran bots... En línea montón de "gente" y todo ok, pero para dar la cara en persona no hay ni uno.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que con las marcas que te he dejado ya deberías entender la base del problema, pero como te veo mas bien limitado te lo voy a poner aún mas claro:
> 
> - ¿Consideras un "trabajo mas que digno" algo de lo que solo puedes vivir por temporadas?
> - ¿Consideras justo un salario según convenio en una zona costera donde los alquileres en esas temporadas son muy altos, solo porque es "según convenio"?
> ...



Te explico un poco, que veo que andas ligeramente perdido:

Sí, se trata de un trabajo más que digno. Esto no va reñido con que sea un trabajo de temporada. Las condiciones las tienes en mi mensaje anterior. Se respeta todo, sobre todo al trabajador. Como he dicho, no estoy hablando de un trabajo en un local donde alguien tenga interés en alquilar un inmueble para venir a trabajar. Hay oriundos de sobra para cubrir la plantilla. 

Efectivamente, si tu trabajo es cualificado, no puedes hacer una comparativa con el que yo ofrezco. Esos locales que "no tienen problemas para encontrar a personal de calidad", no existen, si se trata de negocios de temporada. La gente busca algo a largo plazo, como es lógico. Prefieren un trabajo "menos digno" de 800 o 900 euros (10-12 K) que les permita ir tirando todo el año, a ganar en tres meses 4.000 euros. Es entendible. Así que, si ese a no ser que ese "local sin problemas" ofrezca tres meses a razón de 2.500 euros mensuales, es harto complicado que tenga facilidad para encontrar gente de calidad.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> a ver... de la misma forma que tú haces tus filtros... el candidato tiene derecho a hacer los suyos... ¿o te has puesto tú en contacto con cada uno de los ciento y pico candidatos para comunicarles que no te interesa y gracias por participar?...
> 
> coincido en las pocas ganas de trabajar y en la falta de educación al faltar a una cita programada... pero los procesos de selección son así, por las dos partes...



Sí, he respondido a todos los e-mails dando las gracias por mandar el currículum. Como de momento no está cerrado el procedimiento, no he enviado más corrreos. Por otro lado, la app notifica al candidato si lo descarto del procedimiento. Es algo automático y que me parece del todo acertado.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ya solo con decir que ofreces días libres me imagino que sera una puta mierda de trabajo en festivos y nocturno.
> Además tu local estará en un pueblo de la costa donde habrá que desplazarse.
> 
> Si quieres encontrar personal, simplemente sube la oferta, no te quedes en el convenio que solo marca mínimos. El dinero lo soluciona todo.
> Y si no te da para subir, plantéate otro negocio que de más dinero.



Sí que da para subir. No es una cuestión de dinero, sino de considerar qué es justo para cada parte. Yo he remado en el mismo negocio durante unos 6 años, lo que me permite conocer exactamente cuál es la exigencia física y mental de cada uno de mis empleados. Dicho esto, considero que las condiciones son justas. Al mismo tiempo, al Ayuntamiento se le paga un canon anual. ¿Podría subir la oferta? Sí, algunos miles de euros más, pero no considero que se deba cobrar más de lo que yo doy por el tiempo y las escasas facilidades que otorga la Administración Pública. 

Como he dicho, nadie se desplaza, esa excusa no me vale.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Ganó más en el campo que en tu antro de copas , palillero pedazo de mierda
> 
> Que eras de los que pedía el pasaporte nací ?
> 
> .comete las copas mierdas



Pues gástate algo en clases de ortografía y gramática, no seas rácano.


----------



## NORDWAND (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Tus candidatos se comportan como monos, por lo que deduzco que piensas pagar en cacahuetes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Te explico un poco, que veo que andas ligeramente perdido:
> 
> Sí, se trata de un trabajo más que digno. Esto no va reñido con que sea un trabajo de temporada. Las condiciones las tienes en mi mensaje anterior. Se respeta todo, sobre todo al trabajador. Como he dicho, no estoy hablando de un trabajo en un local donde alguien tenga interés en alquilar un inmueble para venir a trabajar. Hay oriundos de sobra para cubrir la plantilla.
> 
> Efectivamente, si tu trabajo es cualificado, no puedes hacer una comparativa con el que yo ofrezco. Esos locales que "no tienen problemas para encontrar a personal de calidad", no existen, si se trata de negocios de temporada. La gente busca algo a largo plazo, como es lógico. Prefieren un trabajo "menos digno" de 800 o 900 euros (10-12 K) que les permita ir tirando todo el año, a ganar en tres meses 4.000 euros. Es entendible. Así que, si ese a no ser que ese "local sin problemas" ofrezca tres meses a razón de 2.500 euros mensuales, es harto complicado que tenga facilidad para encontrar gente de calidad.



Te voy a responder porque te veo bastante perdido:

1. ¿Conoces las bases de la dignidad humana? Si a un trabajador le pagas "según convenio", ¿te atreves a decir que "le estas respetando"? Igual crees que "respetar" es no darle dos hostias al trabajador en plan señorito feudal.

2. Es una FALSEDAD que "hay oriundos de sobra" pues en época vacacional todas las costas multiplican su población. Así que si la población oriunda es de 100k, y en verano vienen 300k de turistas, tienes bastantes menos oriundos por turista.

3. LITERALMENTE, como cualquier español, tengo tanto a familiares como a amigos que trabajan o son dueños de este tipo de negocios. La cifra del +20% no me la he sacado de la polla, sino del dueño de un local bastante concurrido que conozco desde que soy niño. Así que NO MIENTAS. Lo que pasa es que la mierda atrae a la mierda, y locales de mierda con sueldos de mierda atraen a empleados de mierda. Además, no me extraña que no encuentres a gente de calidad para trabajar ya que ni tú mismo los consideras así.

Haz la prueba y ofrece convenio +20%. Pero no lo vas a hacer porque entonces pierdes el status de señorito.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

No entiendo lo que dices. Si pones alguna coma, mejor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> *Sí que da para subir. No es una cuestión de dinero*, sino de considerar qué es justo para cada parte. Yo he remado en el mismo negocio durante unos 6 años, lo que me permite conocer exactamente cuál es la exigencia física y mental de cada uno de mis empleados. Dicho esto, considero que las condiciones son justas. Al mismo tiempo, al Ayuntamiento se le paga un canon anual. ¿Podría subir la oferta? Sí, algunos miles de euros más, pero no considero que se deba cobrar más de lo que yo doy por el tiempo y las escasas facilidades que otorga la Administración Pública.
> 
> Como he dicho, nadie se desplaza, esa excusa no me vale.



Por la boca muere el pez.

Tienes dinero para subirles los sueldos pero al señorito no le parece justo porque él ha trabajado 6 años en SU LOCAL.

Pues hijo, si puedes subir la oferta y no lo haces, y te quejas de que te viene chusma, con el máximo respeto y sin coñas, tienes una desconexión con la realidad bastante seria.


----------



## zirick (18 May 2022)

Si quieres más calidad, ofrece más calidad. Las condiciones según convenio son una mierda.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

baneaito dijo:


> ¿A los 100 que has descartado, les has contactado para decírselo?



Lo hace la propia app.


----------



## Ederto (18 May 2022)

lo de "no es una cuestión de dinero" en un entorno laboral generalmente solo lo dice el que más pasta gana.


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 May 2022)

Toctocquienes dijo:


> Recuerda que los convenios establecen lo mínimo. Cuando dices que pagas según convenio, lo que estás diciendo es que pagas lo mínimo que te exige la ley. No es para presumir exactamente.



Para ellos la palabra "convenio" es mágica, como si fueran un Candido Mendez de la vida con su parches en los codos y su chaqueta de pana, rollo sindicalista receloso de los derechos de los trabajadores.



Lombroso dijo:


> Qué alegría ver que el hilo ha suscitado tanto interés. Se cumplen dos topicazos del buen ejpañol: la envidia cuando a alguien le va bien y, sobre todo, ha empezado de cero, y el hablar sin saber. Os doy un poco más de info: contrato fijo discontinuo de 40 horas semanales, a razón de 1.270 euros netos mensuales. Propinas de unos 30 euros semanales por trabajador y horas extras SIN COTIZAR de 12,50 euros. Así pues, normalmente son unas 7 horas como máximo por día. No hay jornadas maratonianas, pues hay plantilla de sobra y soy el primer interesado en que ningún empleado pase de sus 40 horas para no tener que pagar más en extras. Mínimo un día semanal de descanso, siempre de lunes a viernes, nunca sábado o domingo.



Con un único día de descanso la retribución debería ser mucho mayor al clásico trabajo con el fin de semana de descanso. Eso para empezar.



Lombroso dijo:


> Creo que muchos no lo habéis entendido. El problema no es que NO se encuentran trabajadores, por supuesto que se encuentran, sino la poca seriedad a la hora de tratar de conseguir trabajo. Si no te interesa el trabajo, no lo solicites (las condiciones ya están detalladas en la oferta), y mucho menos, quedes para una entrevista y no acudes sin decir nada.



Creo que el que no entiende como funcionan las leyes eres tú. Si algo NO es denunciable, te jodes y bailas. ¿Se puede programar una entrevista y no presentarse sin repercusiones legales? Por supuesto. Igual que no esta penado que un palillero no te diga nada de que te descartan para el trabajo, o que un comercial de inmobiliaria no te llame para decirte que el piso se lo han dado a otro. La gente juega con lo que saben que no es denunciable, quedan mal pero no tiene ningún tipo de repercusiones legales.
Los debates eticos y morales no entran en la competencia de la ley.




Lombroso dijo:


> Por cierto, nadie alquila un piso para trabajar en mi local, como tampoco se desplaza más de 15 minutos en coche. De hecho, la empleada que venía desde más lejos tardaba 14 minutos según google maps. Os iría contestando uno por uno, pero tengo cosas que hacer. Ahora voy a negociar si me quedo con Fever, Sweppes o Royal Bliss. Nordic está descartada de facto. Intentaré ir respondiendo.



Ya claro, parece casi creible tu relato


----------



## Ederto (18 May 2022)

Si alguien alquila un piso o se desplaza de más lejos le pagas más?? eso influye en el salario???


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te voy a responder porque te veo bastante perdido:
> 
> 1. ¿Conoces las bases de la dignidad humana? Si a un trabajador le pagas "según convenio", ¿te atreves a decir que "le estas respetando"? Igual crees que "respetar" es no darle dos hostias al trabajador en plan señorito feudal.
> 
> ...



No debes andar muy bien de números o de simple lógica. Que haya menos oriundos por turista, no significa que no haya los suficientes para atender a los clientes que acuden al local. No es complicado de entender. 

Sencillamente, me da igual a quién conozcas. Cada local, ubicación, tipo de clientela, es un mundo. No hagas reglas de tres por la poca experiencia que conozcas del sector, te equivocarás. El local no es de mierda, si lo vieras te quedarías boquiabierto  

Pongamos que saco 70 K en una temporada, de los que 40 K han ido a sueldos, es decir, yo gano unas 8-9 veces más que uno de mis empleados. ¿Podría pagar más? Claro, podría llegar a pagar cuatro veces más, de manera que me equiparara a ellos. No lo hago, según tú porque soy un señorito. Según yo, porque soy el que me he jugado el dinero, me lo sigo jugando, sigo gestionando y echando mas horas que un reloj y, en resumen, me lo he ganado.

Luego os leo.


----------



## Madrid (18 May 2022)

La gente joven pasa de trabajar, una de las consecuencias el empobrecimiento cultural y económico de España es que se han acostumbrado a vivir con poco, entonces no necesitan mucho, prescinden de un coche ( cada vez más restricciones) , pasan de hipotecarse (posiblemente hereden) , entonces a @Lombroso solo le queda tirar de los hermanos cobrizos espirituales del Imperio español. Los cuales rara vez son profesionales(estar 10 horas o las que toque no es ser profesional).


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (18 May 2022)

Ah, bueno, que las propinas se las quedan ellos. Eso cambia todo. Lo suyo sería que te las diesen a ti también cobrando sueldo Sueldo Mínimo Infame.

Súmale alojamiento en zona turística + cochecito leré. Te queda a final de mes 100€ para comprarte unas zapatillas y unos limpiaparabrisas.


----------



## #SrLobo (18 May 2022)

según convenio dice el subnormal... osea lo mínimo y porque no puedes bajar de ahí, encima dejas que se queden las propinas, mira decir eso es de sumamente gilipollas

y que del total de cv solo te guste un 10% tal vez el problema eres tú, palillero exigente. sé realista, ese pequeño porcentaje si son los mejores han tirado el cv por tirar a ver si ofrecías algo bueno, se van a quedar con la mejor oferta de trabajo y no es la tuya... y no, no te dejan tirado si pasan de tí porque no tenías ningún contrato con ellos, puto egocéntrico

que ofreces una mierda de curro y exiges como si fueras la NASA, vete a tomar por culo


----------



## Ederto (18 May 2022)

pago según convenio = por mí pagaría menos, pero es ilegal.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pago según convenio = por mí pagaría menos, pero es ilegal.



30 leuros de propinas semanal, GUAUUUUUU

JAJAJAJJAJAJJAAAJJAJAJAAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## Redoneon (18 May 2022)

Estoy seguro de que alguien que trabaja en el local del op, nunca podria disfrutar de una semana turistica de consumo y alojamiento en la misma zona en done el tiene el bar con ese convenio. Aun asi siguen defendiendo lo digo que es vivir para trabajar y ser pobre mientras otros se enriquecen y disfrutan de vacaciones porque asi es la vida, y espera que empiecen a venir los "habria que obligar a los parados a aceptar las ofertas vacantes que nadie quiere". 

Mientras a llamar vaga a la gente, titulitis, ninis, maricones, netflix y más cositas para inducirte verguenza por no querer ser remero de sus galeras, a ver si sale ya un espartaco y se van los de langostas Recio "el trabajador al mejor precio"


----------



## Josillo (18 May 2022)

Los autónomos hacen mucho daño : sin facturar, sin pagar IVA. Te hacen una factura falsa o directamente no la hace, más el extra de contratos explotadores.

En un taller me paso, pregunte por las facturas del 2014 hasta 2019 y no tenía ninguna el hijo de puta, el papel que me dio más falso que un billete de mil euros.

En la hostelería copas que no facturan o cañas, anda y que no sacan dinero con la picaresca......que les jodan.


----------



## arandel (18 May 2022)

Lo que sea según convenio es el mínimo. Un camarero de profesión por menos de 1400€ al mes 40h semanales ni te levanta el telf. Si pagas según convenio pues vas a tener gente o muy necesitada o que se la pela el trabajo.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Quiere profesionales pagando lo mínimo, que no da ni para subsistir, y tiene cojones de quejarse


arandel dijo:


> Lo que sea según convenio es el mínimo. Un camarero de profesión por menos de 1400€ al mes 40h semanales ni te levanta el telf. Si pagas según convenio pues vas a tener gente o muy necesitada o que se la pela el trabajo.


----------



## noseyo (18 May 2022)

Contrato fijo descontinuo con eso ya lo dices todo , la mayor tomadura de pelo para que las tasas de paro simulen como fijos cuando igual trabajan para la empresa 2 putos meses al Año


----------



## Harold Papanander (18 May 2022)

Pagas una puta mierda y con contratos en fraude de ley. Normal que te envíen a tomar por culo. Y da gracias porque lo razonable sería que fuesen a romperte la espalda.


----------



## Floid (18 May 2022)

Me temo que ofreces un trabajo de "mierda" es logico que solo te contesten personas de "mierda", y entiendeme cuando digo de "mierda" me refiero a estacional, muchas horas, mal pagado y trabajo cansado.


----------



## Critikalspanish (18 May 2022)

La nueva moda ser fijo discontinuo.
Haha país de hijos de perra traidores.


----------



## Mizraim (18 May 2022)

Los palilleros ya han sido fichados hasta por los estudiantes de 19 añitos, no te puedes fiar de ninguno y no digo que sea tu caso, pero pagan justos por pecadores.

Yo conozco cada caso que es para PUTO FLIPAR y esa es la regla en la mayoria de casos.


----------



## Klapaucius (18 May 2022)

Todos futuros funcionarios en burro-cracia absurda.


----------



## xavik (18 May 2022)

Ya te han explicado algunos de los fallos de tu propuesta y la forma de abarcarlo, ya queda en ti si lo aprovechas o no.

Yo lo que no entiendo es por qué pides CV si es para poner copas y el sueldo tampoco es para tirar cohetes (lo que quiere decir que no es un local de alta gama y no necesitas profesionales). Te estás limitando tú sólo sin razón. Piénsalo bien, si una persona es buena y con experiencia, entonces trabajará en mejores locales/mejores condiciones. Los únicos que van a aceptar trabajar para ti son los malos que no aprenden, es decir, los "cabeza-loca". Es posible que esa sea la razón de por qué todos a los que encuentras son tan poco responsables.


----------



## Uno que pasaba... (18 May 2022)

Buenas,

Me parece a mí que aquí hay poca gente que ha tenido que contratar alguna vez a alguien. Si bien es cierto que el OP podría ofrecer más dinero, a ver si tiene más candidatos, a mí me parece que recibir 100 CVs para 2-3 puestos no es poco. Luego se puede discutir si el convenio está bien o es una mierda, si es justo o injusto (hay gente que se merece mucho más que el convenio, mientras otros no se merecerán ni eso), etc... Muchos de los que se rasgan las vestiduras aquí son de los que apoyan a los sindicatos. Y luego están los curritos que se creen seres de luz que se merecen ganar más que el dueño de la empresa, o que le llaman palillero explotador, pero ellos nunca montan una empresa para dar ejemplo.

Lo que yo estoy entendiendo de todo esto es que la gente es muy poco seria y es un problema que cada vez va a peor. Eso de pedirte un CV y que no lo mandes, o quedar para una entrevista y no aparecer ni avisar... Son temas de seriedad y educación, que llaman la atención. ¿Entonces para qué aplicas? ¿No está la cosa tan jodida? Hace años sería raro encontrar situaciones así repetidas tanto (ni con chavales de 16 años). Pero en una sociedad cada vez más infantilizada, es lo que hay. Yo también lo veo y es un sector de valor añadido. Y es cierto que hay gente que contrata que tampoco se comporta bien. No entiendo qué costaría que todo el mundo se comporte con educación y seriedad.

Otra cosa distinta es que tengas a alguien apalabrado y al final te llama para decirte que no. Bueno, pues ahí ráscate el bolsillo y contraoferta, si puedes. Si le sale algo mejor, y no vas poder competir, te alegras por la persona, le deseas buena suerte, y gracias.

Y yo entiendo que quieras empezar pagando lo mínimo por el trabajo a alguien que no conoces, pero si estás filtrando duro (como parece, si de 100 te valen 5), tendrás también que asumir más coste (y riesgo). Prueba lo que te han dicho, a pagar más y quizá te lleguen CVs de gente con más experiencia y más seriedad. El mercado es el mercado, para lo bueno y para lo malo...


----------



## #SrLobo (18 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me parece a mí que aquí hay poca gente que ha tenido que contratar alguna vez a alguien. Si bien es cierto que el OP podría ofrecer más dinero, a ver si tiene más candidatos, a mí me parece que recibir 100 CVs para 2-3 puestos no es poco. Luego se puede discutir si el convenio está bien o es una mierda, si es justo o injusto (hay gente que se merece mucho más que el convenio, mientras otros no se merecerán ni eso), etc... Muchos de los que se rasgan las vestiduras aquí son de los que apoyan a los sindicatos. Y luego están los curritos que se creen seres de luz que se merecen ganar más que el dueño de la empresa, o que le llaman palillero explotador, pero ellos nunca montan una empresa para dar ejemplo.
> 
> ...



vaya, alguien que si está en la realidad y no el op que vive en su mundo de piruletas


----------



## ediedee (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Yo también soy empresario, pero no vendo como algo positivo dar las condiciones laborales que me hobliga la ley.

Yo todavía no he tenido problemas para contratar, el día que me surjan pues me plantearé ofrecer mejoras en el contrato o de otra índole.

Es normal que alguna gente, no conteste o no quiera trabajar en tu negocio tras la entrevista y la Charo de 30 tiene razón no tiene por qué dar datos personales como la edad o la nacionalidad en el currículum y tú contratación no se puede basar en ella, deberías tener cuidado porque te puede denunciar.


----------



## el tio orquestas (18 May 2022)

Pedir currículum para servir copas. Vaya tela.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> Si alguien alquila un piso o se desplaza de más lejos le pagas más?? eso influye en el salario???



No se ha dado el caso, y no creo que pagara más, a no ser que el susodicho mereciera mucho la pena, cosa que, lamentablemente, en los negocios estacionales no suele pasar. Los mejores están pillados para negocios de todo el año.


----------



## ediedee (18 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me parece a mí que aquí hay poca gente que ha tenido que contratar alguna vez a alguien. Si bien es cierto que el OP podría ofrecer más dinero, a ver si tiene más candidatos, a mí me parece que recibir 100 CVs para 2-3 puestos no es poco. Luego se puede discutir si el convenio está bien o es una mierda, si es justo o injusto (hay gente que se merece mucho más que el convenio, mientras otros no se merecerán ni eso), etc... Muchos de los que se rasgan las vestiduras aquí son de los que apoyan a los sindicatos. Y luego están los curritos que se creen seres de luz que se merecen ganar más que el dueño de la empresa, o que le llaman palillero explotador, pero ellos nunca montan una empresa para dar ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Depende mucho de la platafor, a mí Milanuncios me da mucho mas rendimiento que cualquier otra por ejemplo InfoJobs aunque se inscriban 300 personas en la entrevista, me puedo dar con un canto en los dientes si consigo 20, mil anuncios pongo la oferta a lo mejor recibir 100 pero todos acompañados de CV y todos vienen a la entrevista.

Yo noto algo desde hace años, la gente está cada vez más hasta los huevos, por lo menos en hostelería, están hasta los cojones de que los exploten y el problema es que cada vez más los perfiles buenos de trabajadores se están agotando, porque los buenos trabajadores optan a los mejores puestos de trabajo con mejores condiciones y mejor salario, es lógico que el perfil que te llegue para un trabajo estacional sea malo.


----------



## Qualo (18 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Yo también soy empresario, pero no vendo como algo positivo dar las condiciones laborales que me hobliga la ley.
> 
> Yo todavía no he tenido problemas para contratar, el día que me surjan pues me plantearé ofrecer mejoras en el contrato o de otra índole.
> 
> Es normal que alguna gente, no conteste o no quiera trabajar en tu negocio tras la entrevista y la Charo de 30 tiene razón no tiene por qué dar datos personales como la edad o la nacionalidad en el currículum y tú contratación no se puede basar en ella, deberías tener cuidado porque te puede denunciar.



La edad seguramente no tiene porqué darla, pero la nacionalidad si. Si es extranjera necesita una documentación y permisos para trabajar que una nacional no necesita. El empleador ha de saberlo o se arriesga a tener problemas.


----------



## ediedee (18 May 2022)

Qualo dijo:


> La edad seguramente no tiene porqué darla, pero la nacionalidad si. Si es extranjera necesita una documentación y permisos para trabajar que una nacional no necesita. El empleador ha de saberlo o se arriesga a tener problemas.



Tampoco, si se formaliza la contratación ya obtendrá todos esos datos. No tiene por qué constar en el CV ni porque pedirlo en la entrevista.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



No se de qué te sorprendes, además de lo que te han explicado, parece que te centras en contratar a mujeres que supongo que estarán buenas, por lo que son caprichosas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> "Todo por convenio..." Convenio firmado por esos sindicatos que jamás "venden" al trabajador, CCOO y UGT.
> 
> Pon mejores condiciones y tendrás buenos trabajadores. Condiciones por convenio, es sinónimo de mierda en el 99% de los convenios de la privada. Solamente conozco 1 convenio en la privada bueno.



Un dicho ingles dicce algo similar a "si pagas cacahuetes contrataras monos" . y luego las quejas .
Yo creo que lo unico que puede recriminar el opener es la falta de seriedad en los candidatos. Yo si me comprometo a enviar un cv lo hago por ejemplo, o si digo de ir a una entrevista o voy o si finalmente no lo hago, aviso.
Hay cosas que van en la persona.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (18 May 2022)

Para un puto bar de mierda y se pone exquisito. 
pues qué quieres?


----------



## Qualo (18 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Tampoco, si se formaliza la contratación ya obtendrá todos esos datos. No tiene por qué constar en el CV ni porque pedirlo en la entrevista.



Cierto, tienes razón. Te contesté muy rápido sin pensar que en ese último paso ha de presentarlo todo.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Palilleros assembled en este hilo, manda cojones.

Paga más y tendrás profesionalidad, puto paco.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (18 May 2022)

i+d española, los ingenieros cockteleros más comprometidos se van a matar por trabajar por 1000 leuros en tu local shur.

paga 2k mínimo, si quieres ver buenas chortinas comprometidas en la oferta. Es la oferta y demanda, amigo.

Si no te salen las cuentas, cambia el modelo de negocio, cierra persiana o resígnate y apechuga en negocio palillero.


----------



## ugeruge (18 May 2022)

Ojo que normalmente te tienes lo que pagas....


----------



## Don_Quijote (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Psá.
Entiendo tu punto de vista y sí, seguramente tienes razón. La juventud hoy en día está adocenada, no tiene clase, no tiene seriedad y no tiene idea de cómo funciona el mundo.

Si a eso le añades la idiosincrasia española; ya sabéis, decir y hacer cosas que son diferentes, impuntualidad, rechazo a cualquier tipo de responsabilidad personal... pues tienes la situación que has descrito.

Yo, sinceramente, no veo a las nuevas generaciones preparadas para nada. No saben expresarse oralmente, tampoco por escrito, no saben escribir un CV bien, no saben enviar un email en condiciones, no saben proyectar una imagen de esmero, eficacia y precisión.... normal que no encuentren curro. El pasotismo hacia todo y todos está completamente generalizado.

Por otro lado... joder, que es un curro de verano en un bar de copas. ¿Qué esperabas?
A poco que alguien valga algo, a nivel personal, independientemente de su preparación profesional o académica, aspirará a algo mejor, más estable y más gratificante que un bar de copas.

Oye, que no tengo nada en contra de los bares de copas... pero sé que a veces un bar de copas puede parecer algo diferente a un bar de copas... pero es sólo un bar de copas.


----------



## HaCHa (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Sí, se trata de un trabajo más que digno.



Para nada. Eres tú quien no se está enterando de una puta mierda.

De hecho, vas tan perdido como que ya no estás capacitado para llevar un negocio como el que tienes. Porque no comprendes la situación en la que está el personal al que pretendes contratar. En fin, voy a intentar ayudarte un poco y sin acritud. Pero no mates al mensajero.

A ver. A día de hoy, y tras lo que quedó demostrado durante la pandemia, ser camarero ya no es visto ni como una carrera ni como un medio de vida fiable, así que a la hora de contratar ya sólo te puedes dirigir a estudiantes y gente joven, no a personas talluditas que necesiten estabilidad por tener cargas familiares o facturas que pagar. En eso no vas mal encaminado y tal, pero es que no estás viendo que la muchachada ya no funciona como solía.
Ya no tiene que pagarse los estudios porque los estudios ya no valen para nada con estos índices de paro juvenil y de precariedad en los sectores de más cualificación. La chavalada tampoco se puede pagar un coche porque se ha puesto tan caro y tan inestable (el día menos pensado se ilegalizan los motores térmicos) que hace falta ser subnormal para pillarse cuatro ruedas, aparte de que el status social lo marcan tus fotos en Instagram, no tu vehículo, y la movilidad urbana e interurbana ahora funcionan de otra manera, entre el teletrabajo y los patinetes. La muchachada además ya se pilla masivamente la ropa en Vinted o Shein, y los aparatillos en Wallapop; ya no acuden a los bares de copas así como así, ahora la juerga y la socialización se hacen en otros sitios, a menudo virtuales. Y todos esos tiernos mancebos antes se suicidan que formar una familia o marcharse de casa de sus padres para instalarse en el código postal adyacente, por lo chungo del ladrillo.

Con todo, no tienen dónde meterse ni horizonte próximo al que remar. Los pocos que hacen planes aspiran a heredar, a opositar o a emigrar. Ahorrar tampoco tiene sentido tal como va la inflación... En fin, si lo juntas todo, lo mismo te da para comprender que la chavalada de ahora, salvando algún caso muy raro, son personas que *no necesitan un empleo digno*. Ya no te digo un empleo de mierda (sueldo mínimo), te digo que ni con una oferta mucho más que digna les vas a poder captar. Ellos no necesitan apenas dinero, no son consumistas porque apenas se les deja consumir, no van a vender su vida por tener un poco más, y si lo hacen se te irán a la primera nómina, porque con mil euros aguantan muchos meses y se los saben administrar. Es que ni siquiera se pillan hoteles para follar, lo que hacen es alquilar por AirBNB entre muchos para darse fiestones, se saben todos los lifehacks para vivir con poco y sin remar. Fin.

Así que o te contratas a un inmigrante arrastrao que necesite visado de trabajo y se conforme con poder comer y pagar un piso patera (que es para lo que le va a llegar lo que estás pagando) o te planteas pagar como el doble de lo que ofreces. O así. Mírate lo que cobra por convenio un administrativo de tu zona que no pueda teletrabajar y ofrece como poco un 50% más. Ese es tu coste salarial aproximado.

Probablemente haga que tu negocio deje de ser viable. Como la gran mayoría de los de tu sector. Que depende sobremanera de la mano de obra barata.

No es "la gran renuncia", es que se ha hecho política económica a base de desposeer y saquear brutalmente a las nuevas generaciones y eso ahora se dispone a destruir una cantidad de mano de obra clave bastante importante, llevándose al infierno a muchos emprendedores.

De nada.


----------



## nomah (18 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Di horas semana y salario.
> 
> No nos cuentes mierda de convenio.



+1


----------



## wwknude (18 May 2022)

Sois muy pesados con los CV. Para trabajar en ingeniería, vale, pero para un bar le preguntas cuatro cosas y ya está.


----------



## CoLeXuS (18 May 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me parece a mí que aquí hay poca gente que ha tenido que contratar alguna vez a alguien. Si bien es cierto que el OP podría ofrecer más dinero, a ver si tiene más candidatos, a mí me parece que recibir 100 CVs para 2-3 puestos no es poco. Luego se puede discutir si el convenio está bien o es una mierda, si es justo o injusto (hay gente que se merece mucho más que el convenio, mientras otros no se merecerán ni eso), etc... Muchos de los que se rasgan las vestiduras aquí son de los que apoyan a los sindicatos. Y luego están los curritos que se creen seres de luz que se merecen ganar más que el dueño de la empresa, o que le llaman palillero explotador, pero ellos nunca montan una empresa para dar ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Cuando alguien trabaja en un sitio de manera temporal, o es alguien nuevo en el mercado laboral sin experiencia alguna o espera poder llevarse un buen pellizco. Si voy de camarero por ejemplo a Ibiza durante el verano espero levantarme 3000 euros al mes porque para cobrar 1400 ya me quedo por la zona en algo fijo y sin trabajar como un negro 12 horas al día casi sin descanso. 
A lo que quiero llegar es que el convenio para algo temporal no es atractivo para nadie con dos dedos de frente, y menos en un bar de copas que vas a ir como un loco sirviendo copas aquí y allí. Menos aún sabiendo el dineral que se puede levantar un local de este tipo durante un verano. Si yo fuera alguien bueno sirviendo cócteles no perdería el tiempo con ofertas de esta índole y más sabiendo que la gente profesional de verdad del sector está buscada.


----------



## doubleblack (18 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Para nada. Eres tú quien no se está enterando de una puta mierda.
> 
> De hecho, vas tan perdido como que ya no estás capacitado para llevar un negocio como el que tienes. Porque no comprendes la situación en la que está el personal al que pretendes contratar. En fin, voy a intentar ayudarte un poco y sin acritud. Pero no mates al mensajero.
> 
> ...



Uno que monta un bar NO es un emprendedor; ni tan siquiera un empresario. Es un TRABAJADOR autónomo.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (18 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> Uno que monta un bar NO es un emprendedor; ni tan siquiera un empresario. Es un TRABAJADOR autónomo.



Perfectamente lo puede constituir como S.L.
O incluso convertir en algo mayor. Tiene sus ventajas.


----------



## FOYETE (18 May 2022)

Todo acorde a la ley... Habría que ver la realidad. 
Si cuando encontrases a alguien bueno le pagases bién no tendrías este problema.

Eres un negrero más, reconócelo.


----------



## chortinator (18 May 2022)

Jodete hijo de puta.... Fijo que contratas por el tamaño de las tetas.


Ojala te metan una puta viogen, machista


----------



## doubleblack (18 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Perfectamente lo puede constituir como S.L.
> O incluso convertir en algo mayor. Tiene sus ventajas.



Y no dejaría de ser un trabajador autónomo. Un empresario es otra cosa.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ediedee (18 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Para nada. Eres tú quien no se está enterando de una puta mierda.
> 
> De hecho, vas tan perdido como que ya no estás capacitado para llevar un negocio como el que tienes. Porque no comprendes la situación en la que está el personal al que pretendes contratar. En fin, voy a intentar ayudarte un poco y sin acritud. Pero no mates al mensajero.
> 
> ...



Y no solo política, es el desarrollo profesional del sector privado el que más daño ha hecho, el hecho de intentar competir siempre a la baja en precios nos ha hecho pugnar siempre a la baja también en salarios.

Por ponerte un ejemplo, yo tengo un cocinero que cobra casi lo mismo que hace 25 años, en los 90 trabajaba en un hotel y cobraba casi 200000 pesetas hoy cobra 1300€ en 25 años solo ha aumentado un 10% su salario. Y así de tantas otras formas y lo peor es que antes se remuneraba de más por las malas condiciones, hoy en día te comes un salario de mierda y un trabajo de mierda.


----------



## mondeja (18 May 2022)

No consideras que debas pagar más pero solo encuentras chusma que te dan largas. Definitamente eres tonto, si te quieres aprovechar de los pobres no entiendo por qué vienes aquí a compartir tu miseria humana.


----------



## maxkuiper (18 May 2022)

Ni que fueran a entrar al Palace a trabajar


----------



## ahondador (18 May 2022)

drogasentuano dijo:


> "Todo por convenio..." Convenio firmado por esos sindicatos que jamás "venden" al trabajador, CCOO y UGT.
> 
> Pon mejores condiciones y tendrás buenos trabajadores. Condiciones por convenio, es sinónimo de mierda en el 99% de los convenios de la privada. Solamente conozco 1 convenio en la privada bueno.




Convenio suena a "pago el SMI nomas, que es lo que dice el convenio"
Para mierda de sueldos, mierda de empleados


----------



## ahondador (18 May 2022)

Satori dijo:


> eso es hostelería, no se porqué lo niegas.




Porque en este floro decir que eres hostelero es decir que eres la bicha


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Mi conclusión es que con un mínimo de seriedad y buenas formas se puede encontrar un trabajo más que digno.



Ya te digo yo que no


----------



## ChortiHunter (18 May 2022)

>la tercera me dice "ahora te lo mando" y tarda 4 días. Otra, me dicen que me lo manda y nunca más se supo
Hay gente alpha, chad, que mira por sus intereses primero en vez de ser servicial 'tome tome, me he roto la pierna pero en vez de irme al hospital mire le envío mi cv y espero su respuesta antes de irme al hospital', casi los envido.

>tratándome de racista por solicitar su fecha de nacimiento y nacionalidad.
Joder, por una vez hay que apoyar a una Charo porque efectivamente que coño te importa la edad y nacionalidad si hace el trabajo como se tiene que hacer, como en los paises anglo, ni foto ni mierdas discriminatorias. Que venga a la entrevista y si es negro y no te gusta pues le dices que no y a correr.

>ofrezco salario según convenio
Traducido: ofrezco salario mínimo.

>contrato ''fijo discontinuo'' 
Y Zapatero nos ofreció un crecimiento negativo, no te jode


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

No estoy de acuerdo. El mercado se autoregula, si en una zona hay demasiada hotelería, terminarán por cerrar los locales que, por el motivo que sea, no lleguen a ser rentables. En mi zona hay trabajo para cualquier local que se esfuerce en hacer las cosas bien.

Como te digo, no es problema de no querer pagar más, sino de lo que uno considera que es justo, tanto por una parte como por la otra. Se van a encontrar trabajadores, la "crítica" que hago viene por la poca profesionalidad de quienes dicen buscar activamente un trabajo.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. El mercado se autoregula, si en una zona hay demasiada hotelería, terminarán por cerrar los locales que, por el motivo que sea, no lleguen a ser rentables. En mi zona hay trabajo para cualquier local que se esfuerce en hacer las cosas bien.
> 
> Como te digo, no es problema de no querer pagar más, sino de lo que uno considera que es justo, tanto por una parte como por la otra. Se van a encontrar trabajadores, la "crítica" que hago viene por la poca profesionalidad de quienes dicen buscar activamente un trabajo.



Hay que tener cojones de hablar de autoregulacion del mercado y a la vez darse palmaditas en el pecho por pagar el salario mínimo.


Puto miserable


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Contrato fijo descontinuo con eso ya lo dices todo , la mayor tomadura de pelo para que las tasas de paro simulen como fijos cuando igual trabajan para la empresa 2 putos meses al Año



No es mi decisión, sino el de la gestoría a recomendación de Yolanda Díaz desde hace la aprobación de la nueva reforma laboral. Por mí, como si siguiera siendo el habitual "obra y servicio".


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> No es mi decisión, sino el de la gestoría a recomendación de Yolanda Díaz desde hace la aprobación de la nueva reforma laboral. Por mí, como si siguiera siendo el habitual "obra y servicio".



Contrato de palillo y remo


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Pagas una puta mierda y con contratos en fraude de ley. Normal que te envíen a tomar por culo. Y da gracias porque lo razonable sería que fuesen a romperte la espalda.



Si te molestas en leer lo mínimo, el fijo discontinuo viene impuesto por la nueva ley. Si te molestas, claro...


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Ya te han explicado algunos de los fallos de tu propuesta y la forma de abarcarlo, ya queda en ti si lo aprovechas o no.
> 
> Yo lo que no entiendo es por qué pides CV si es para poner copas y el sueldo tampoco es para tirar cohetes (lo que quiere decir que no es un local de alta gama y no necesitas profesionales). Te estás limitando tú sólo sin razón. Piénsalo bien, si una persona es buena y con experiencia, entonces trabajará en mejores locales/mejores condiciones. Los únicos que van a aceptar trabajar para ti son los malos que no aprenden, es decir, los "cabeza-loca". Es posible que esa sea la razón de por qué todos a los que encuentras son tan poco responsables.



En mi local no trabaja nadie del que no tenga ninguna referencia, por conocidos o por empresas con las que me haya puesto en contacto para preguntar sobre su rendimiento. Por suerte o por desgracia, la zona turística no es demasiado grande y me puedo aprovechar de ello. Digamos que nos conocemos casi todos, de ahí, que el filtro sea tan alto que solo llegue al 10% de candidatos de los que me han hablado bien y, además, me causen buena impresión.

Es un trabajo estacional y no cualificado, así que me conformo con trabajadores que sean constantes, responsables, agradables con el cliente y que cumplan con su cometido. Por la tipología de mi local (no es alta gama, pero te diría que media-alta sí lo es) no me merece la pena pagar un 20% más por tener un camarero profesional por el sencillo motivo de que de éstos hay pocos y ya están cogidos por los restaurantes o locales de todo el año. De tenerlo, digamos que ese 20% de más no creo que fuera a verlo compensado.

Por otro lado, respondiendo a tu pregunta, el CV es fundamental, no por la experiencia en poner copas, sino por ver el recorrido de la persona, lo que te da una idea de cómo se ha ido moviendo a lo largo de su vida laboral.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (18 May 2022)

Da igual de qué sector seas. Esto lo vi en varios sectores diferentes. En España la gente no quiere trabajar.

Pero en este foro la mayoría son retrasados mentales (como en el país, en general) y se piensan que ellos son gente preparadísima y que deben ganar unos 20 euros la hora porque ellos lo vale. Si no, les estás dando "un cuenco de arroz".

Tanto socialismo les quemó la cabeza. Luego van por el foro haciéndose los fachas. Curioso.


----------



## noseyo (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> No es mi decisión, sino el de la gestoría a recomendación de Yolanda Díaz desde hace la aprobación de la nueva reforma laboral. Por mí, como si siguiera siendo el habitual "obra y servicio".



Como que ese contrato te beneficia el 100% de los seguros sociales y además no tenéis que hacer fijos en 2 putos años cosa imposible por en cada puto año trabajará 3 al año , si no encuentras a nadie es por que estos contratos son pura mierda , pero para el empresario es muy bueno , y encima esa medida de ahorro no se refleja en el salario , y en ningún sector hostelero se trabaja solo 8 horas , si no repiten tus antiguos empleados es por algo


----------



## ediedee (18 May 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Convenio suena a "pago el SMI nomas, que es lo que dice el convenio"
> Para mierda de sueldos, mierda de empleados



No, indiferentemente del convenio, en hostelería están todos por arriba del smi.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Yo también soy empresario, pero no vendo como algo positivo dar las condiciones laborales que me hobliga la ley.
> 
> Yo todavía no he tenido problemas para contratar, el día que me surjan pues me plantearé ofrecer mejoras en el contrato o de otra índole.
> 
> Es normal que alguna gente, no conteste o no quiera trabajar en tu negocio tras la entrevista y la Charo de 30 tiene razón no tiene por qué dar datos personales como la edad o la nacionalidad en el currículum y tú contratación no se puede basar en ella, deberías tener cuidado porque te puede denunciar.



Lamentablemente, es positivo que alguien dé las condiciones laborales que obliga la ley. Pero ojo, yo no lo he vendido como positivo, simplemente he indicado que las condiciones son según convenio. Nadie tiene por qué dar datos personales si no quiere, pero que se atenga a las consecuencias de no poder trabajar en mi empresa.


----------



## Lombroso (18 May 2022)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> No se de qué te sorprendes, además de lo que te han explicado, parece que te centras en contratar a mujeres que supongo que estarán buenas, por lo que son caprichosas.



Así es.


----------



## ediedee (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lamentablemente, es positivo que alguien dé las condiciones laborales que obliga la ley. Pero ojo, yo no lo he vendido como positivo, simplemente he indicado que las condiciones son según convenio. Nadie tiene por qué dar datos personales si no quiere, pero que se atenga a las consecuencias de no poder trabajar en mi empresa.



Tienes que ser consciente de que te pueden denunciar por ello. Porque tú no estás en situación de pedirlos en una entrevista.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (18 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Tienes que ser consciente de que te pueden denunciar por ello. Porque tú no estás en situación de pedirlos en una entrevista.



Seguro que sí.

Aún estoy esperando ver una sola empresa que sea denunciada por buscar solamente mujeres. Llevo toda la vida viendo ofertas que se mean en la Constitución. Y jamás un juez movió un dedo.

¡En qué planeta vives!


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (18 May 2022)

No tienes familiares que quieran el trabajo?


----------



## Anonimo23 (18 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que como muchos empresarios llevan tratando bastante mal al currela de no contestar un cv, etc, ahora el currela está haciendo lo mismo y se está liando.
> 
> Hoy me han contado que Podemos ha propuesto que los que estan en el paro tomen ese trabajo que tu publicas y si no lo toman se termina el paro, no parece mal la verdad y de las cosas mas cuerdas que he escuchado de podemos, el resto de grupos ha votado en contra no se por que, bajaría el paro y no habria estos problemas de no haber trabajadores disponibles y tanta gente en el puto paro.



Muy sencillo, no puedes obligar a la gente a pillar un trabajo sin tener en cuenta las caracteristicas del mismo

por tus cojones me voy a ir yo a ser esclavo de un palillero hostelero, venga a chuparla


----------



## AmericanSamoa (18 May 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Muy sencillo, no puedes obligar a la gente a pillar un trabajo sin tener en cuenta las caracteristicas del mismo
> 
> por tus cojones me voy a ir yo a ser esclavo de un palillero hostelero, venga a chuparla



Nos vamos a reir tanto de los progres como tú cuando esto reviente en unos meses...

No te preocupes, que el tocarse los huevos y vivir del Estado lo acabarás pagando caro : )


----------



## Anonimo23 (18 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Nos vamos a reir tanto de los progres como tú cuando esto reviente en unos meses...
> 
> No te preocupes, que el tocarse los huevos y vivir del Estado lo acabarás pagando caro : )



me pueden comer los cojones los liberales de mierda como tu y los progres de mierda


----------



## C.J. (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Llevo desde 2010 en este foro y no es un buen lugar para publicar esto. La mayoría de foreros son comedoritos casapapis con CERO días cotizados, trolls o retrasados, así que poca respuesta vas a encontrar aquí.

Para mi es un buen sueldo para ese trabajo. Pero vamos, que este foro es una buena muestra de lo que pulula por el mercado laboral español.

En resumen, una persona CON GANAS de trabajar, seria y responsable, dura poco en el paro. El caso es que este tipo de gente son minoría en España, la mayoría son como nuestros queridos conforeros.


----------



## Coherente (18 May 2022)

Hay algo que el pedazo de mierda que abre el hilo, y los demás, no entendéis ni tenéis ninguno en cuenta:

Normalmente estos escorias desprenden en su voz, sus tonos y sus formas lo que son y lo que te van a dar luego y la gente lo percibe rápido. Hice decenas de entrevistas y a la mínima que noto un aire de ese estilo se va a tomar por culo. Y ha ocurrido la tira de veces. Si tanta peña pasa de la rata del hilo seguro que es por eso. 




AmericanSamoa dijo:


> cuando esto reviente en unos meses



En horas va a reventar. Lleváis con la misma payasada 14 años.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (18 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Respeto por el remero? Si, respeto por el palillero, pagando mínimo de convenio? Una patada en los huevos



Pero que tonto de los cojones eres.


----------



## ediedee (18 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Seguro que sí.
> 
> Aún estoy esperando ver una sola empresa que sea denunciada por buscar solamente mujeres. Llevo toda la vida viendo ofertas que se mean en la Constitución. Y jamás un juez movió un dedo.
> 
> ¡En qué planeta vives!



Tu puedes buscar un perfil determinado, eso nadie te lo va a reclamar, otra cosa es que pidas datos personales, eso es denunciable. Hace poco le llegó una inspección de trabajo a un restaurante de la calle donde yo tengo uno de los míos por pedir la vida laboral en una entrevista.


----------



## AlfredHard (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Yo me he dado cuenta en estos años que la gente no quiere prosperar ni quiere pelear por llegar a sus objetivos, sobretodo la gente joven, que prefieren no hacer nada y seguir esperando a que el trabajo de sus sueños les llueva del cielo mientras se quejan.

Por cierto, soy de granada, si eres de por aquí tengo un amigo que lo mismo podría estar interesado en currar este verano.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

C.J. dijo:


> Llevo desde 2010 en este foro y no es un buen lugar para publicar esto. La mayoría de foreros son comedoritos casapapis con CERO días cotizados, trolls o retrasados, así que poca respuesta vas a encontrar aquí.
> 
> Para mi es un buen sueldo para ese trabajo. Pero vamos, que este foro es una buena muestra de lo que pulula por el mercado laboral español.
> 
> En resumen, una persona CON GANAS de trabajar, seria y responsable, dura poco en el paro. El caso es que este tipo de gente son minoría en España, la mayoría son como nuestros queridos conforeros.



Tu eres un hijodeputa


----------



## AmericanSamoa (18 May 2022)

Coherente dijo:


> Hay algo que el pedazo de mierda que abre el hilo, y los demás, no entendéis ni tenéis ninguno en cuenta:
> 
> Normalmente estos escorias desprenden en su voz, sus tonos y sus formas lo que son y lo que te van a dar luego y la gente lo percibe rápido. Hice decenas de entrevistas y a la mínima que noto un aire de ese estilo se va a tomar por culo. Y ha ocurrido la tira de veces. Si tanta peña pasa de la rata del hilo seguro que es por eso.
> 
> ...



Pero ¿no está reventando ya, acaso? Qué feliz vive el progre, ¿eh? ¿Qué tomais para no enteraros de nada?



Anonimo23 dijo:


> me pueden comer los cojones los liberales de mierda como tu y los progres de mierda



Ya bastante progre de mierda tenemos contigo.



ediedee dijo:


> Tu puedes buscar un perfil determinado, eso nadie te lo va a reclamar, otra cosa es que pidas datos personales, eso es denunciable. Hace poco le llegó una inspección de trabajo a un restaurante de la calle donde yo tengo uno de los míos por pedir la vida laboral en una entrevista.



Un currículum entero son datos personales.

Y buscar una mujer es buscar "un perfil determinado" y es anticonstitucional. Y jamás la justicia hizo nada, que yo tenga noticia.

Así pues, nadie le denunciará a él. Sólo faltaría.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 May 2022)

AlfredHard dijo:


> Yo me he dado cuenta en estos años que la gente no quiere prosperar ni quiere pelear por llegar a sus objetivos, sobretodo la gente joven, que prefieren no hacer nada y seguir esperando a que el trabajo de sus sueños les llueva del cielo mientras se quejan.
> 
> Por cierto, soy de granada, si eres de por aquí tengo un amigo que lo mismo podría estar interesado en currar este verano.



Entonces nada ha cambiado.
Precisamente de alli sali yo hace 17 años. 
Recuerdo que mucha de la gente de mi entorno se quejaba de no tener empleo pero mostraban poca predisposicion a moverse de su provincia, jovenes y no tan jovenes.
Creo que mucha gente en España tenia en mente qye naceria, viviria, se reproduciria (con suerte) y moriria en su provincia, con suerte en su localidad...y eso desgraciadamente no es asi...


----------



## jimmyjump (18 May 2022)

Ya te lo han comentado pero, desde mi punto de vista

1. Condiciones de convenio. Si no encuentras a nadie, puedes ofrecer algo mejor
2. ¿De 100 no te convence casi nadie? Tienes un problema
3. Lo de la nacionalidad y la edad es discriminatorio y creo que hasta denunciable


----------



## trinidad Santos (18 May 2022)

*Va a remar su puta madre*


----------



## Anonimo23 (18 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que alguien que trabaja en el local del op, nunca podria disfrutar de una semana turistica de consumo y alojamiento en la misma zona en done el tiene el bar con ese convenio. Aun asi siguen defendiendo lo digo que es vivir para trabajar y ser pobre mientras otros se enriquecen y disfrutan de vacaciones porque asi es la vida, y espera que empiecen a venir los "habria que obligar a los parados a aceptar las ofertas vacantes que nadie quiere".
> 
> Mientras a llamar vaga a la gente, titulitis, ninis, maricones, netflix y más cositas para inducirte verguenza por no querer ser remero de sus galeras, a ver si sale ya un espartaco y se van los de langostas Recio "el trabajador al mejor precio"



el fascismo es la verdadera salud contra estos liberales de mierda


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Así es.




Tu mismo admites que buscas a mujeres especialmente que estén buenas.

¿ Has probado otras opciones ?.


----------



## jimmyjump (18 May 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> >la tercera me dice "ahora te lo mando" y tarda 4 días. Otra, me dicen que me lo manda y nunca más se supo
> Hay gente alpha, chad, que mira por sus intereses primero en vez de ser servicial 'tome tome, me he roto la pierna pero en vez de irme al hospital mire le envío mi cv y espero su respuesta antes de irme al hospital', casi los envido.
> 
> >tratándome de racista por solicitar su fecha de nacimiento y nacionalidad.
> ...





Lombroso dijo:


> En mi local no trabaja nadie del que no tenga ninguna referencia, por conocidos o por empresas con las que me haya puesto en contacto para preguntar sobre su rendimiento. Por suerte o por desgracia, la zona turística no es demasiado grande y me puedo aprovechar de ello. Digamos que nos conocemos casi todos, de ahí, que el filtro sea tan alto que solo llegue al 10% de candidatos de los que me han hablado bien y, además, me causen buena impresión.
> 
> Es un trabajo estacional y no cualificado, así que me conformo con trabajadores que sean constantes, responsables, agradables con el cliente y que cumplan con su cometido. Por la tipología de mi local (no es alta gama, pero te diría que media-alta sí lo es) no me merece la pena pagar un 20% más por tener un camarero profesional por el sencillo motivo de que de éstos hay pocos y ya están cogidos por los restaurantes o locales de todo el año. De tenerlo, digamos que ese 20% de más no creo que fuera a verlo compensado.
> 
> Por otro lado, respondiendo a tu pregunta, el CV es fundamental, no por la experiencia en poner copas, sino por ver el recorrido de la persona, lo que te da una idea de cómo se ha ido moviendo a lo largo de su vida laboral.



Resumen: pido que venga Cristo para un trabajo paco


----------



## Can Pistraus (18 May 2022)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Pagas una puta mierda y con contratos en fraude de ley. Normal que te envíen a tomar por culo. Y da gracias porque lo razonable sería que fuesen a romperte la espalda.



Así es. El mercado de romper espaldas se regula solo



el tio orquestas dijo:


> Pedir currículum para servir copas. Vaya tela.



Ese es el nivel



mondeja dijo:


> No consideras que debas pagar más pero solo encuentras chusma que te dan largas. Definitamente eres tonto, si te quieres aprovechar de los pobres no entiendo por qué vienes aquí a compartir tu miseria humana.



Por troleo y picar al personal. A los que nacen teniendo dinero, les gusta de fardar y chinchar a los pobres


----------



## Khmelnitsky (18 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Por el grado de informalidad y demás características que das, tiene que ser Costa del Sol 99% seguro.


----------



## #SrLobo (18 May 2022)

Qualo dijo:


> La edad seguramente no tiene porqué darla, pero la nacionalidad si. Si es extranjera necesita una documentación y permisos para trabajar que una nacional no necesita. El empleador ha de saberlo o se arriesga a tener problemas.



tú eres gilipollas 

si no aporta número de seguridad social no hay contrato, qué más dará la nacionalidad en el cv? con eso no sabes si es ilegal o no


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Ya solo con decir que ofreces días libres me imagino que sera una puta mierda de trabajo en festivos y nocturno.
> Además tu local estará en un pueblo de la costa donde habrá que desplazarse.
> 
> Si quieres encontrar personal, simplemente sube la oferta, no te quedes en el convenio que solo marca mínimos. El dinero lo soluciona todo.
> Y si no te da para subir, plantéate otro negocio que de más dinero.



No, si a él darle le da. Curra 4 meses y vive el resto del año.

El problema lo tiene en que la gente pasa de currar por un cuenco de arroz.

La hostelería es, de largo, el peor gremio del país .

Desde los restauradores elitistas que trabajan con becarios gratis hasta el bar paco más mierdero que te hace un contrato de 4 horas y te tiene trabajando 12.

Me ha hecho gracia lo de las propinas.¡Qué generoso!
¿Qué pretendes?¿Quedarte tú con ellas?


----------



## MCC (18 May 2022)

Me alegra el día como habéis puesto a parir al señorito hijo de la gran puta este.

Negrero que ofrece condiciones laborales de miseria mientras se forra y se pasa el día viendo el culo a las empleadas, anda que no conozco a estos cerdos esclavistas.


----------



## espada de madera (18 May 2022)

'Las propinas te las puedes quedar'. No, si quieres van a coger los camareros y le van a ir dando las propinas al dueño, so payaso.

Además, en un bar de copas qué pollas vas a dar propina ni hostias, éste ha estado viendo millonarios por el mundo, el capítulo de Ibiza.

Una heineken, 2 JB con cocacola y 1 beefeater con tónica. 35 pavos. Y vas y le das otros 15 al camarero, de propina. Sí ¿no?

Con el sueldo mínimo en temporada alta de zona costera no te llega ni para una semana de alquiler, gilipollas. Y el verano que viene vas a ver al mismo camarero mis cojones, ¡y que la mitad! Ni la mitad, ni menos de la mitad. Ninguno. Si vuelves y conoces a algún camarero o te suena su cara, no es camarero, es al dueño o el hermano, cuando no se han peleado. Al que se llevó las pelas de la caja ya no lo ves más. Y da gracias que no te partiera también las piernas.


----------



## el tio orquestas (18 May 2022)

El problema es que el OP y casi todo dueño de un negocio se enfrenta a varios problemas:


Alquileres caros.
Cotizaciones demasiado altas a la SS.
Clientela limitada por la falta de cash sano de la mayoría de la gente (en esto el OP puede que no si está en sitio de Costa con guiris).
Compensan estas dos puntos anteriores de varias maneras: Te inflan el precio muchísimo de las cosas y le bajan calidad a esas cosas que piden.
Si haces el punto anterior, al menos ten la decencia de o subir el precio o bajar la calidad, no ambas a la vez.
Si es un trabajo de poco valor añadido, normalmente tendrás gente sin estudios o con poca educación (en el sentido de buenas maneras, no conocimientos).
Creer que le hacen un favor al trabajador por contratarlo.
Pedir experiencia para cosas que realmente no se necesitan o se pueden aprender en 1 semana.
Y esta, que es una extensión del punto anterior: Pedir CV.
Pedir seriedad al trabajador en las entrevistas (puntualidad de entrega de CV, o de llamada, contestación por X motivo...) y ser el empleador o en empresas más grandes los propios de RRHH de NUNCA contestar si han pasado o no a la siguiente fase de la entrevista.
Poner horarios de mierda y no retribuirlo proporcionalmente.

Así a bote pronto, este es el problema de cualquier persona con un negocio que necesite un local y tenga poco valor añadido lo que ofrezca. Después están otros problemas como la competencia que puedas tener, lo piratas que sean, y que te limitan a poner a X precio porque los otros no pagan la SS a sus trabajadores.

Pero insisto, el puto principal problema de los empleadores es demandar en trabajos QUE NO REQUIEREN titulación a trabajadores titulados, correctos, serviciales, simpáticos, con idiomas, con interés, personalidad e iniciativa para pagarles según convenio. No, así no. Es imposible. Pero tenemos la mayoría de empresarios de 40-60 años siendo unos condescendientes paternalistas de mierda, haciendo micromanagement in-situ y pensando que pagarle a alguien 1000€ netos por 8 horas o más en jornadas partidas o de madrugada es UN FAVOR, cuando lo único que es es una transacción comercial DE DUDOSA CALIDAD.


----------



## espada de madera (18 May 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> *Alquileres caros.*



Los alquileres caros no sólo le afectan al empresario de forma directa, le afectan hasta tres veces. Los alquileres caros los sufre él, los sufre el empleado, lo que al final afecta también al empresario, y los sufre el cliente, lo que afecta de nuevo al empresario.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> El problema es que el OP y casi todo dueño de un negocio se enfrenta a varios problemas:
> 
> 
> Alquileres caros.
> ...



No le des vueltas, es un hijodeputa


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

MCC dijo:


> Me alegra el día como habéis puesto a parir al señorito hijo de la gran puta este.
> 
> Negrero que ofrece condiciones laborales de miseria mientras se forra y se pasa el día viéndole el culo a las empleadas, anda que no conozco a estos cerdos esclavistas.



A los cerdos se les escupe, suerte tiene de no tener cojones a decir las barbaridades que dice a la cara.


----------



## el tio orquestas (18 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No le des vueltas, es un hijodeputa



No lo dudo, en ciertos sectores o lo eres o te arruinas en 2 días. Es lo que fomenta IsPain, que el empresario sea un pirata hijo de puta, porque de no ser así en menos de 6 meses te quedas sin negocio.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> No lo dudo, en ciertos sectores o lo eres o te arruinas en 2 días.



A los hijodeputa se les pisa.


----------



## Salchichonio (18 May 2022)

Pequeño local. Decena de empleados. Good troll


----------



## fayser (18 May 2022)

Me da la sensación de que en este hilo se junta el hambre y las ganas de comer:

- El "_empresario_" que en realidad tiene un negocio de mierda que va justito para no quebrar.
- El "_trabajador_" que en realidad es un analfabeto que no sabe hacer la O con un canuto y espera que le paguen un buen dinero por su cara bonita.

La triste realidad es que un negocio de mierda sólo puede pagar mierda a trabajadores de mierda. De ahí eso que llaman "valor añadido" y tal... que es lo único que puede generar negocios sólidos con buenos beneficios que puedan pagar buenos sueldos a trabajadores cualificados.

De hecho el nivel intelectual de ese "empresario" y de ese "trabajador" es bastante parejo. Lo que suele convertir a ese "trabajador" en ese "empresario" es una puta casualidad, dinero de una herencia, probar suerte y que te medio salga la jugada...

España, por desgracia, tiene poco "valor añadido" y muchísimo negocio de mierda. Por eso estamos como estamos, y así seguiremos. Este es el paraíso de las "pymes" (negocios de mierda en el 99%) y donde las pocas grandes empresas que hay son continuamente demonizadas aunque en ellas el más tonto cobre el doble que en una pyme por currar la mitad.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 May 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Salario segun convenio. Hasta aqui he leido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salario según convenio...horario a conveniencia.....
La gente ya se acostumbro a la escasez económica , prefieren poco dinero antes de trabajar gratis.


----------



## espada de madera (18 May 2022)

En zona costera, locales que no dan a basto, están hasta arriba, no hay mesa, no hay sitio, los camareros desquiciados. La locura. Pues antes de terminar el verano muchos ya han cerrado o han cambiado de dueño.

A ver cómo te lo explicas. *Están llenos* *y cierran porque no ganan dinero*.

Donde había una heladería ahora es un bar de tapas, el bar una pizzería o lo han cerrado. De cien locales, 15 son todos del mismo dueño y hay 30 cerrados. Los que están abiertos están todos a reventar. Y luego cierran.

El de los 15 locales, ese no los cierra, dicen que es el dueño de todos los locales, que todos los negocios son suyos, que si es una mafia, que si blanquean dinero y mil historias.

Llamas para preguntar *el precio del alquiler de un puto local de mierda* y lo que cobran por poner una puta terraza y entonces se entiende todo.


----------



## El gostoso (18 May 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> En zona costera, locales que no dan a basto, están hasta arriba, no hay mesa, no hay sitio, los camareros desquiciados. La locura. Pues antes de terminar el verano muchos ya han cerrado o han cambiado de dueño.
> 
> A ver cómo te lo explicas. *Están llenos* *y cierran porque no ganan dinero*.
> 
> ...



El ciclo del palillero langosta, acaba autodevorandose


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 May 2022)

Retribución según balía.


----------



## Qualo (18 May 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> tú eres gilipollas
> 
> si no aporta número de seguridad social no hay contrato, qué más dará la nacionalidad en el cv? con eso no sabes si es ilegal o no



Que te den, payaso. Al ignore


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (18 May 2022)

Palillero cabrón muerete.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (19 May 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Los alquileres caros no sólo le afectan al empresario de forma directa, le afectan hasta tres veces. Los alquileres caros los sufre él, los sufre el empleado, lo que al final afecta también al empresario, y los sufre el cliente, lo que afecta de nuevo al empresario.



Yo lo que no entiendo es el postureo de ir a bares de copas. 
Coño te compras una botella y te la pimplas en la calle o en tu apartamento. 
Pero no, hay que ir a fingir que eres medio rico para ver si mojas el churro con una polifollada politoxicómana. 
Y de eso se aprovechan el empresario y el propietario del local: el nuncafollismo españordo.


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es el postureo de ir a bares de copas.
> Coño te compras una botella y te la pimplas en la calle o en tu apartamento.
> Pero no, hay que ir a fingir que eres medio rico para ver si mojas el churro con una polifollada politoxicómana.
> Y de eso se aprovechan el empresario y el propietario del local: el nuncafollismo españordo.



El hezpañordo es ante todo un ser tironucable.

El eterno Hidalgo paco de mierda


----------



## Tzadik (19 May 2022)

Trabajo de mierda poniendo copas, de temporada y pagas lo mínimo que te obligan... que esperas?


----------



## Silluzollope (19 May 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Y no faltará el que te dice que tiene un nene con custodia compartida y que él se va a las 13:00 si o si



¡Pero bueno! ¡Que desvergüenza es esa! ¡un trabajador que quiere salir a la hora estipulada!


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 May 2022)

Yo solo te diré. Que si a mí me pagas según mi convenio te mando a tpc.
Mi convenio marca una mierda. Es un mamoneo de empresarios y sindicatos.
Ahora no se como será el que os corresponde, pero imagino que no diferente.


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> ¡Pero bueno! ¡Que desvergüenza es esa! ¡un trabajador que quiere salir a la hora estipulada!



Y quiere pasar tiempo con su familia, intolerable, tiene que palillear!


----------



## PutaBidaTete (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...




Se llama IMV, Onlyfans y/o vivir con los padres.


----------



## Javito Putero (19 May 2022)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Se llama IMV, Onlyfans y/o vivir con los padres.



es un negocio pollones no, no contrata pollas por el smi, contrata coños y luego generaliza acerca del comportamiento de los trabajadores, asi en genérico. parece un ministro de lo bien que se explica.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Tú quieres ganar en unos meses lo que se gana en un año en otra empresa. Pues te toca pagar al trabajador el sueldo de un año igualmente. Paga de salario el doble del convenio y veras como dejan de aparecer "monos".

Los salrios bajaron mucho en vuestro sector por la crisis, porque salió la gente de estampida de la cosntrucción, muchos con el agua hasta al cuello y eceptaban cualquier cosa. Pero eso está cambiando y mucho empresario no lo entiende.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Todo acorde a la ley... Habría que ver la realidad.
> Si cuando encontrases a alguien bueno le pagases bién no tendrías este problema.
> 
> Eres un negrero más, reconócelo.



Incorrecto


el tio orquestas dijo:


> El problema es que el OP y casi todo dueño de un negocio se enfrenta a varios problemas:
> 
> 
> Alquileres caros.
> ...



Ante todo, gracias por contestar con educación. En lo que respecta a la relación calidad-precio, coincido en qe muchos locales han recurrido a la bajada-subida a la que te refieres, por mera viabilidad del negocio o porque de esa manera les es más rentabe. En ambos casos, me parece del todo respetable. En mi caso particular, tengo unos precios del todo ajustados y la calidad que ofrezco es la máxima que puede encontrarse por la zona. No hablo de calidad únicamente por la materia prima que pueda ofrecer, sino lo que es el local en sí.

En cuanto a los CV's, yo no demando experiencia, pues como dices, al tratarse de un trabaj no cualificado, cualquier persona que no sea un zoquete aprende en un par de semanas. Dicho de otra forma, no necesito más. Pido el currículum porque es un resumen de la historia de la vida de alguien. Si un tío ha estado en veinte bares de la zona en solo unos meses, mal asunto, probablemente sus jefes anteriores no han querido renovarle. Por algo será. Del mismo modo, si académicamente una persona tiene una trayectoria seria, indica que el candidato es alguien constante, al menos en ese ámbito. 

Para finalizar, la seriedad es algo que se debe pedir en cualquier ámbito de la vida, más en el laboral. Las condiciones son buenas, lo sigo pensando, y no le hago ningún favor a nadie contratándolo, de hecho, a los que se han despedido por haber encontrado algo de más continuidad o haber finalizado sus estudios, he sido yo quien le ha dado las gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Incorrecto
> 
> 
> Ante todo, gracias por contestar con educación. En lo que respecta a la relación calidad-precio, coincido en qe muchos locales han recurrido a la bajada-subida a la que te refieres, por mera viabilidad del negocio o porque de esa manera les es más rentabe. En ambos casos, me parece del todo respetable. En mi caso particular, tengo unos precios del todo ajustados y la calidad que ofrezco es la máxima que puede encontrarse por la zona. No hablo de calidad únicamente por la materia prima que pueda ofrecer, sino lo que es el local en sí.
> ...



Alguien que paga lo mínimo por convenio, no es serio.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Tú *quieres ganar en unos meses lo que se gana en un año* en otra empresa. Pues te toca pagar al trabajador el sueldo de un año igualmente. Paga de salario el doble del convenio y veras como dejan de aparecer "monos".
> 
> Los salrios bajaron mucho en vuestro sector por la crisis, porque salió la gente de estampida de la cosntrucción, muchos con el agua hasta al cuello y eceptaban cualquier cosa. Pero eso está cambiando y mucho empresario no lo entiende.



No es que lo quiera, es que llevo tres años consiguiéndolo, aunque eso despierte la envidia de propios y ajenos. Así es el ciudadano español.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> No, si a él darle le da. Curra 4 meses y vive el resto del año.
> 
> El problema lo tiene en que la gente pasa de currar por un cuenco de arroz.
> 
> ...



Además de gestionar, yo trabajo en el local igual o más que cualquier otro empleado. Si te paras a pensar en el por qué se da una propina al que te ha servido, probablemente merecería entrar en ese reparto. No lo hago, más bien lo contrario: en alguna ocasión, por unas determinadas circunstancias, al acabar el día he depositado 50 euros en el bote. Te sorprenderías de la cantidad de locales en los que el propietario entra en ese reparto. Y sí, me considero generoso.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> 'Las propinas te las puedes quedar'. No, si quieres van a coger los camareros y le van a ir dando las propinas al dueño, so payaso.
> 
> Además, en un bar de copas qué pollas vas a dar propina ni hostias, éste ha estado viendo millonarios por el mundo, el capítulo de Ibiza.
> 
> ...



No sé sirve Heineken, es junto a la Cruzcampo y la San Miguel la peor cerveza del mercado. Tampoco JB ni Beefeater, ambas marcas están quemadas. Me da a mí que hace algunos años que no sales a tomar algo por ahí.


----------



## patroclus (19 May 2022)

Lo de sueldo según convenio, serán unos 900 euros. 

Habrá que ver las horas que pide el empresario al trabajador.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> *Además de gestionar, yo trabajo en el local igual o más que cualquier otro empleado*. Si te paras a pensar en el por qué se da una propina al que te ha servido, *probablemente merecería entrar en ese reparto*. No lo hago, más bien lo contrario: en alguna ocasión, por unas determinadas circunstancias, al acabar el día he depositado 50 euros en el bote. Te sorprenderías de la cantidad de locales en los que el propietario entra en ese reparto. Y sí, me considero generoso.



Sin acritud, pero explicas perféctamente porque tienes problemas contratando.

- "Trabajo igual O MAS que cualquier otro empleado". Vamos, que casi se podría decir que la empresa es tuya
- "Probablemente merecería entrar en el reparto de propinas". Vamos, que casi se podría decir que, como pagas tanto a tus empleados y trabajas como si la empresa fuera tuya, lo justo es que tú también te quedes con tu parte de las propinas.
- "Me considero generoso". Haces el contrato minimo al que te obliga la ley, y como no eres tan soberánamente hdp como para encima quedarte con las propinas, eres un "generoso".

Sin acritud, deberías pegarte una temporada de camarero trabajando para otro en las mismas condiciones que tú ofreces. Tienes una seria desconexión con la realidad de los empleados, y te crees digno y generoso por aceptar lo minimo a lo que te obliga el gobierno.

Y no te lo tomes como insulto. Simplemente es un hecho que tú mismo estas indicando. Afortunadamente el mercado manda y tienes lo que ofreces. Supongo que con el tiempo te verás obligado a mejorar las condiciones, o cerrar el local "porque la gente no quiere trabajar".


----------



## Scarjetas (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Yo hace 20 años, en un contrato de tres meses "de temporada", como tú dices en la hostelería, en un chiringuito de Málaga, salía por 2500€ cada mes, de propinas eran unos 200 cada semana y no se lo quedaba el palillero cómo hacéis muchos ahora, que decís, lo guardamos para final de año y repartimos!!!!! Y os lo quedáis y aprovecháis para pagar a proveedores o vuestros vicios. Que ya lo he visto muchas veces.
AHhh y el palillero, nos reunía una vez al mes, la nómina era muy baja, pero como facturaba mucho, pues repartía sobres.
Ahora sois muy ratas, maximizando beneficios.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> No es que lo quiera, es que llevo tres años consiguiéndolo, aunque eso despierte la envidia de propios y ajenos. Así es el ciudadano español.



Pues tus trabajadores quieren lo mismo. Así de sencillo.


----------



## espada de madera (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> No sé sirve Heineken, es junto a la Cruzcampo y la San Miguel la peor cerveza del mercado. Tampoco JB ni Beefeater, ambas marcas están quemadas. Me da a mí que hace algunos años que no sales a tomar algo por ahí.



De todas las tonterías que has dicho, esta si que es buena. Ahora no van a servir JB y Beefeater en los locales de copas. En un local de copas dices que no sirves JB o Beefeater y se ríen de tí en tu puta cara.

En todos los locales sirven JB y Beefeater precisamente porque son marcas de toda la vida. El viernes pasado sin ir más lejos nos pedimos lo que te acabo de decir. Subnormalidades como el puerto de indias - eso está asqueroso - se ponen de moda un verano y al siguiente ya nadie se acuerda, igual que la rodajita de pepino en el gintonic y gilipollceces varias. Heineken tendrán o no, según la zona. Y otro día nos das clases de marcas de cerveza y sus calidades.

En los bajos de Argüelles/Moncloa aún siguen sirviendo leche de Pantera, no van a servir JB y Beefeater en los locales de copas.

No hay ningún local de copas en Madrid ni en la costa mediterránea donde no sirvan JB y Beefeater, so gilipollas. Será el tuyo el único. A ver dónde has visto que no sirvan JB y Beefeater, tonto la polla. Tú lo que te vas a llevar es un par de hostias, por tonto. Que no digo que haya que ir por ahí en plan justiciero ni pegándole a los subnormales, pero es que tú es que eres muy tonto. Vas a cobrar y lo sabes. Tú un par de hostias te llevas al final seguro, so payaso.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

C.J. dijo:


> Llevo desde 2010 en este foro y no es un buen lugar para publicar esto. La mayoría de foreros son comedoritos casapapis con CERO días cotizados, trolls o retrasados, así que poca respuesta vas a encontrar aquí.
> 
> Para mi es un buen sueldo para ese trabajo. Pero vamos, que este foro es una buena muestra de lo que pulula por el mercado laboral español.
> 
> En resumen, una persona CON GANAS de trabajar, seria y responsable, dura poco en el paro. El caso es que este tipo de gente son minoría en España, la mayoría son como nuestros queridos conforeros.





Scarjetas dijo:


> Yo hace 20 años, en un contrato de tres meses "de temporada", como tú dices en la hostelería, en un chiringuito de Málaga, salía por 2500€ cada mes, de propinas eran unos 200 cada semana y no se lo quedaba el palillero cómo hacéis muchos ahora, que decís, lo guardamos para final de año y repartimos!!!!! Y os lo quedáis y aprovecháis para pagar a proveedores o vuestros vicios. Que ya lo he visto muchas veces.
> AHhh y el palillero, nos reunía una vez al mes, la nómina era muy baja, pero como facturaba mucho, pues repartía sobres.
> Ahora sois muy ratas, maximizando beneficios.



Probablemente trabajarías más de 40 horas semanales.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sin acritud, pero explicas perféctamente porque tienes problemas contratando.
> 
> - "Trabajo igual O MAS que cualquier otro empleado". Vamos, que casi se podría decir que la empresa es tuya
> - "Probablemente merecería entrar en el reparto de propinas". Vamos, que casi se podría decir que, como pagas tanto a tus empleados y trabajas como si la empresa fuera tuya, lo justo es que tú también te quedes con tu parte de las propinas.
> ...



Lo he explicado antes, antes de pasar a tener una labor más de gestión que de "trabajo sucio" he estado 5 años trabajando como un cabrón, haciendo lo mismo que hacen ahora mis empleados pero en peores condiciones. Así que esa temporada de camarero que dices la he tenido, y bastante larga. 

Si el tiempo me obliga a mejorar las condiciones para encontrar mejores trabajadores, lo haré. Como de momento no me obliga, sigo ofreciendo esas condiciones (que son buenas) continuo con lo que marca el convenio.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pues tus trabajadores quieren lo mismo. Así de sencillo.



Pues que pidan dinero prestado, hagan una inversión progresiva, trabajen como cabrones varios años y, posiblemente, puedan llegar a tener algo parecido. Pero no, es más fácil estudiar una carrera y esperar que alguien te contrate u te pague 20.000 euros anuales de primeras porque "yo lo valgo" y me lo han dicho los del Máster.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> De todas las tonterías que has dicho, esta si que es buena. Ahora no van a servir JB y Beefeater en los locales de copas. En un local de copas dices que no sirves JB o Beefeater y se ríen de tí en tu puta cara.
> 
> En todos los locales sirven JB y Beefeater precisamente porque son marcas de toda la vida. El viernes pasado sin ir más lejos nos pedimos lo que te acabo de decir. Subnormalidades como el puerto de indias - eso está asqueroso - se ponen de moda un verano y al siguiente ya nadie se acuerda, igual que la rodajita de pepino en el gintonic y gilipollceces varias. Heineken tendrán o no, según la zona. Y otro día nos das clases de marcas de cerveza y sus calidades.
> 
> ...



Pecas de bocazas. Por no hacerlo muy largo, esto funciona de la siguiente manera: hay varias casas grandes de bebidas alcohólicas, las cuales quieren que les trabajes al 100% sus marcas. Los buenos clientes como yo (buena facturación, pagadores, fiables, etc.) somos su objetivo y para ello cada temporada preparan buenas propuestas, con aportaciones económicas directas, descuento por compra de cajas, rappel, patrocinio, cartelería, fiestasetc. Esto te condiciona a tener que darle salida a unas determinadas marcas por encima de otras.

Esos bares a los que vas, que siguen sirviendo Beefeater y JB, no tienen acuerdo de ningún tipo, ni si quiera evolución. No me extraña que sigan sirviendo mierda de pantera. 

Por cierto, tu apreciación sobre el Puerto de Indias denota el absoluto desconocimiento que tienes sobre los gustos y las modas del consumidor de hoy en día. No me extraña, seguro que aun bebes sol y sombra. Os leo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo he explicado antes, antes de pasar a tener una labor más de gestión que de "trabajo sucio" he estado 5 años trabajando como un cabrón, haciendo lo mismo que hacen ahora mis empleados pero en peores condiciones. Así que esa temporada de camarero que dices la he tenido, y bastante larga.



"Me he pasado cinco años recibiendo 100 latigazos al día, así que a mis empleados solo les daré 50".



Lombroso dijo:


> Si el tiempo me *obliga *a mejorar las condiciones para encontrar mejores trabajadores, lo haré. Como de momento no me obliga, sigo ofreciendo esas condiciones (que son buenas) continuo con lo que marca el convenio.



¿Ves? Es que te defines.

En mis 20+ años de vida laboral varias veces he recibido bonus especiales y premios en cash. En el 100% de los casos, SIN EXCEPCION, se los he dado a gente de mi equipo. Fíjate bien en la palabra clave aqui: No es "compartido" sino "dado". Y he recibido bonus de miles de euros.

Hoy en dia cada mi equipo esta hecho por gente que anteriormente trabajó conmigo y cuando les he llamado lo han dejado todo para venirse conmigo. Nunca he tenido que poner un solo anuncio.

Ésto no quiere decir que yo sea mejor ni mas guapo ni mas rico que tú. Simplemente confirma lo que te venimos diciendo desde que abriste tu hilo: *Siembras lo que recoges*.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Probablemente trabajarías más de 40 horas semanales.



Quieres fichar a buenorras en verano, y eso es difícil: locales de más alcurnia o más molones que el tuyo también las quieren coger y pagan más para poder dar imagen, o tienen pagafantas, o sus papis no quieren que trabajen en la noche y se hagan adictas a la nieve etc.

Si descartas a otros candidatos por imagen no veo el motivo de tus quejas, te toca competir, y si eres del sector debrías saber que las buenorras en la noche no te van a trabajar por ese dinero por las razones explicadas.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 May 2022)

Pero Hijodeputa, rebaja tus espectativas y dale una oportunidad y formacion a la gente.


Hay que ser subnormal y/o tener mucho morro para venir aqui a burbuja a decir que no encuentro muchos monos para mis cacahuetes.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 May 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> 38 años español, si me das alojamiento y me pagas la gasolina de ida y con contrato aqui estoy. Manda mensaje privado.



Espera sentado. Este es otro tipico hijodeputa+


----------



## snafu (19 May 2022)

De conductor con carné b, mañanas y tardes, 1350 netos, y pagan anuncios en redes sociales.

Local de clientela "media-alta", precios "medio-altos". Requisitos a los trabajadores "medio-altos": juventud, belleza, seriedad, profesionalidad. Aguantar borrachos, babosos y carruseleras quiero y no puedo (clientela media-alta, la peor) sin plus específico, horario de 21:30 a 4:00 aprox, una puta mierda por un sueldo "bajo-bajo",el mínimo que puedes ofrecer. Ahí hay mucho "valor añadido" para el bolsillo del "listo", que le puede pasar que no encuentre tontos.

Ojo, que el más listo aquí es el estado y su multitud de parásitos, que gana mucho sin riesgo, y divide a patrones y empleados, enfrentándolos mientras roba a ambos de su trabajo.

Si tú haces el agosto tus empleados también deberían hacerlo, y ahí tendrás a tu tripulación el verano que viene esperándote o te mandarán a alguien competente si han encontrado otra cosa mejor. La clientela lo notará y ganarás más, te lo aseguro, que no con currantes asqueados que se hacen los sordos a esa mesa que quiere otra ronda a las tantas y que irá a fidelizarse a otro garito donde tengan más ganas de trabajar. 

He estado muchos años en el sector, ni los ponecopas que conozco aceptarian eso, ni los empresarios (exitosos) que conozco se les ocurre pagar tan poco por esas condiciones.

El "que reme su puta madre" primero cunde entre los peor pagados, los empresarios acabarán haciendo lo mismo, hasta que lo que se paga por trabajar a parásitos improductivos, el estao, se reduzca bastante respecto al latrocinio actual.


----------



## doubleblack (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pues que pidan dinero prestado, hagan una inversión progresiva, trabajen como cabrones varios años y, posiblemente, puedan llegar a tener algo parecido. Pero no, es más fácil estudiar una carrera y esperar que alguien te contrate u te pague 20.000 euros anuales de primeras porque "yo lo valgo" y me lo han dicho los del Máster.



Por 20.000€ de mierda no me levanto ni de la cama, so payaso.

Yo me fui de España por gente como tú, que sin oficio ni beneficio querían hacerse ricos a costa del trabajo de los que sabemos. Ahora me río en tu cara.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Scarjetas (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Probablemente trabajarías más de 40 horas semanales.



Si macho, pero merecía la pena, eran tres meses de esclavo y lonchafinismo y otros tres viviendo bien, porque en septiembre, octubre y noviembre, hacía peonadas esporádicamente, una semana si, otra no, una si, otra no y luego pillaba el PER y el resto del año vivía como dios y estudiaba.


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pues que pidan dinero prestado, hagan una inversión progresiva, trabajen como cabrones varios años y, posiblemente, puedan llegar a tener algo parecido. Pero no, es más fácil estudiar una carrera y esperar que alguien te contrate u te pague 20.000 euros anuales de primeras porque "yo lo valgo" y me lo han dicho los del Máster.



Ellos lo valen porque si no tu no ganas dinero. Porque dependes de los trabajadores para ganar ese dinero. Y ellos también quieren ganar dinero y lo quieren ganar en las condiciones adecuadas.

El trabajador lo tienes para que gane dinero para ti, pero el trabajador también quiere ganar dinero y tú le pagas para que haga un trabajo que tú no puedes hacer y hacerte ganar a ti dinero. Igual que tú quieres ganar lo de todo un año en unos meses, pues el trabajador quiere hacer lo mismo, si tú no se lo das pues se busca otro trabajo que cobre mas o a otro empleador que se lo de.

Sigues sin entender como funciona la ley de la oferta y demanda, cuando hay mucha demanda (trabajadores) y poca oferta (trabajo), puedes contratar a bajo precio (mucha gente que se salió de la construcción se fue a la hostelería). Ahora la situación ha cambiado, por lo que si ofreces mierda solo te vendrán los que estén dispuestos a cobrar mierda.

Todas las quejas de la hostelería o construcción es por lo mismo, porque no se quieren pagar sueldos acordes. Yo se de mas de uno que se forraba trabajando en sitios turísticos en verano, pero auténticos sueldazos y no hablo de Ibiza, hablo de levante español.

Ahora si no quieres pagar a profesionales, pues no te quejes si lo que te viene es lo peorcito del sector o no muestran mucho interés.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Me he pasado cinco años recibiendo 100 latigazos al día, así que a mis empleados solo les daré 50".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues de momento, y a riesgo de parecer pedante, estoy recogiendo bastante. No sé a qué sector perteneces, pero si es de hostelería, probablemente no sea estacional. No creo que la comparativa sea buena.


snafu dijo:


> De conductor con carné b, mañanas y tardes, 1350 netos, y pagan anuncios en redes sociales.
> 
> Local de clientela "media-alta", precios "medio-altos". Requisitos a los trabajadores "medio-altos": juventud, belleza, seriedad, profesionalidad. Aguantar borrachos, babosos y carruseleras quiero y no puedo (clientela media-alta, la peor) sin plus específico, horario de 21:30 a 4:00 aprox, una puta mierda por un sueldo "bajo-bajo",el mínimo que puedes ofrecer. Ahí hay mucho "valor añadido" para el bolsillo del "listo", que le puede pasar que no encuentre tontos.
> 
> ...



Te puedo asegurar que de todos los empleados que no repiten habrá un 1% que lo haga porque ha quedado descontento. Concretamente, de los cinco que fallan, dos son porque han encontrado trabajo "de lo suyo", a otro le ha salido un proyecto en verano que no puede rechazar porque sino "no me volverán a llamar" y los otros dos, estudiantes, van a hacer prácticas. Han encontrado algo mejor, sí, o algo que creen que a la larga les compensará más. Entendible y respetable, por supuesto, pero de mi local no ha salido nadie echando sapos por la boca, sino todo lo contrario

Por cierto, tres de los que no vuelven me han mandado a otros tantos.


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pues de momento, y a riesgo de parecer pedante, estoy recogiendo bastante. No sé a qué sector perteneces, pero si es de hostelería, probablemente no sea estacional. No creo que la comparativa sea buena.
> 
> 
> Te puedo asegurar que de todos los empleados que no repiten habrá un 1% que lo haga porque ha quedado descontento. Concretamente, de los cinco que fallan, dos son porque han encontrado trabajo "de lo suyo", a otro le ha salido un proyecto en verano que no puede rechazar porque sino "no me volverán a llamar" y los otros dos, estudiantes, van a hacer prácticas. Han encontrado algo mejor, sí, o algo que creen que a la larga les compensará más. Entendible y respetable, por supuesto, pero de mi local no ha salido nadie echando sapos por la boca, sino todo lo contrario
> ...



No me quiero imaginar las veces que los currelas te escupirán en la copa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pues de momento, y a riesgo de parecer pedante, estoy recogiendo bastante.



Claro que si.



Lombroso dijo:


> Por cierto, tres de los que no vuelven me han mandado a otros tantos.



Seguro que si.

Y sin embargo, abres hilo con tus problemas para pillar empleados.

Yo te creo, hermano.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This : ese va en dirección contraria, y ese, y ese otro, y aquel...


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Ellos lo valen porque si no tu no ganas dinero. Porque dependes de los trabajadores para ganar ese dinero. Y ellos también quieren ganar dinero y lo quieren ganar en las condiciones adecuadas.
> 
> El trabajador lo tienes para que gane dinero para ti, pero el trabajador también quiere ganar dinero y tú le pagas para que haga un trabajo que tú no puedes hacer y hacerte ganar a ti dinero. Igual que tú quieres ganar lo de todo un año en unos meses, pues el trabajador quiere hacer lo mismo, si tú no se lo das pues se busca otro trabajo que cobre mas o a otro empleador que se lo de.
> 
> ...



Mi crítica no va hacia el hecho de no encontrar trabajadores, sino a la poca seriedad de quien dice estar buscando empleo activamente y después de inscribirse en una oferta DONDE LAS CONDICIONES ESTÁN CLARAS, deciden en ocasiones ni acudir a las entrevistas. 

Nunca me ha costado encontrar trabajadores, y ahora no es que me esté costando. En una semana, máximo dos tendré la plantilla cerrada 

Precisamente, la ley de la oferta y la demanda es la que permite que con las condiciones que ofrezco (que no son mierda) pueda encontrar trabajadores que cumplan con mis exigencias. Te puedo asegurar que en la zona se está violando las mínimas condiciones laborales, así que, desde la perspectiva del candidato, aunque la oferta de sitios de trabajo es grande, mi local (junto con 2-3 más) es lo menos malo, si lo quieres llamar así, de la zona. Así que, la preferencia de los trabajadores va hacia mi lado. Punto a favor para mí. 

No busco profesionales de la hostelería, ni los hay para negocios estacionales, ni me hacen falta. Como he comentado, no me interesa contratar a un camarero profesional que sepa abrir el vino, servirlo correctamente e informar de los matices de cada botella. Si con mis condiciones me basta, en ello seguiré. Si dentro de dos años el panorama cambia, el propio mercado me obligará a adaptarme o tener que cerrar. Desde luego, el panorama que tú pintas de escasez de mano de obra no es tal, al menos en esta zona geográfica. Lo que hay que matizar es que, de ese paquete grande de candidatos, la mayoría son unos impresentables, ahí está mi crítica. 

Mi segundo "problema" es que filtro mucho, por el bien del negocio, sino, en 3 días tendría cerrada la plantilla. Ahí es donde pecan algunos de la competencia, pues contratan al primero que va sin pedir referencias ni preocuparse del tipo de persona en la que están confiando. Luego, todos son lloros.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que se crean o no usuarios anónimos de un foro, como comprenderás, me la resbala bastante. Lo importante es abrir la cuenta bancaria y que el abono por remesa visa sea alto.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No me quiero imaginar las veces que los currelas te escupirán en la copa



No bebo en mi local. A lo mucho una coca cola de bote que abro con mis manos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo que se crean o no usuarios anónimos de un foro, como comprenderás, me la resbala bastante. Lo importante es abrir la cuenta bancaria y que el abono por remesa visa sea alto.



No. Lo que pasa es que la realidad es muy puñetera.

Abres un hilo para quejarte de los problemas que tienes para encontrar a gente, y que los que se presentan son poco menos que unos impresentables. Y ahora me respondes que "Te puedo asegurar que de todos los empleados que no repiten habrá un 1% que lo haga porque ha quedado descontento", sin entender que solo una persona con un retraso mental muy profundo te va a decir a la cara que no vuelve a trabajar mas contigo porque le pagan mejor en otro sitio. ESO NO LO HACE NADIE.

Cualquier persona con dos neuronas trata de quedar bien con su empleador, por muy cabrón que éste sea, ya que nunca sabes si alguna vez vas a necesitar referencias o te lo vas a encontrar en otro sitio.

Y si tres de los que no vuelven te han mandado a otros tantos, ni tan siquiera hubieras necesitado abrir éste hilo.

*Asi que, en vez de hacerte la bromita, te lo digo claro: TU RELATO HACE AGUAS Y MIENTES. Simplemente porque lo que dices al principio del hilo y lo que dices ahora no concuerdan usando tus propias palabras dichas por tí.

EDITO: En realidad no creo que mientas a sabiendas, sino que te crees los motivos que tú mismo te das por los cuales tú quedas como "Héroe de la peli". En otras palabras, te falta objetividad para sincerarte contigo mismo y averigüar los motivos REALES por los cuales tienes problemas para contratar a gente.*


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Además de gestionar, yo trabajo en el local igual o más que cualquier otro empleado. Si te paras a pensar en el por qué se da una propina al que te ha servido, probablemente merecería entrar en ese reparto. No lo hago, más bien lo contrario: en alguna ocasión, por unas determinadas circunstancias, al acabar el día he depositado 50 euros en el bote. Te sorprenderías de la cantidad de locales en los que el propietario entra en ese reparto. Y sí, me considero generoso.



Mira, en los 90 trabajé en hostelería y tuve jefes de distinto pelaje.
Todos coincidían en racanearte un salario digno y en hacerte toda clase de pirulas.

Unos piratas del copón, vamos. Pero lo que NUNCA,NUNCA,NUNCA nos hicieron fue quedarse con el bote o exigir su parte del mismo.

Eso está muy feo. Siendo tú el dueño, se supone que tienes que obtener una diferencia salarial muy amplia con respecto a tus empleados.

Te repito que jamás, por muy miserables que fuesen, se quedaron con las propinas.

Me dices que hay jefes que se las quedan.Lo cuál me lleva a pensar que el gremio ha empeorado aún más que cuando yo estaba en él. 

Luego os sorprendeis de que la gente no quiera trabajar en hostelería.


----------



## espada de madera (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> una coca cola de bote que abro con mis manos.



Te digo yo que este es gilipollas.



Lombroso dijo:


> Pecas de bocazas. Por no hacerlo muy largo, esto funciona de la siguiente manera: hay varias casas grandes de bebidas alcohólicas, las cuales quieren que les trabajes al 100% sus marcas. Los buenos clientes como yo (buena facturación, pagadores, fiables, etc.) somos su objetivo y para ello cada temporada preparan buenas propuestas, con aportaciones económicas directas, descuento por compra de cajas, rappel, patrocinio, cartelería, fiestasetc. Esto te condiciona a tener que darle salida a unas determinadas marcas por encima de otras.
> 
> Esos bares a los que vas, que siguen sirviendo Beefeater y JB, no tienen acuerdo de ningún tipo, ni si quiera evolución. No me extraña que sigan sirviendo mierda de pantera.
> 
> Por cierto, tu apreciación sobre el Puerto de Indias denota el absoluto desconocimiento que tienes sobre los gustos y las modas del consumidor de hoy en día. No me extraña, seguro que aun bebes sol y sombra. Os leo.



Si esto es muy fácil. Que nos digas el nombre del bar/cocktelería/loquetesalgalapolla donde no sirven ni JB ni Beefeater. Pero no nos cuentes gilipolleces, que nos digas el nombre. Cuando lo encuentres aprovechas que estás en racha, te vas a buscar al cabrón de tu padre y os tomáis un sol y sombra, so payaso.

Faltan en los bares tantos camareros como botellas de Beefeater. No hay ningún local de copas donde no encuentren camareros en toda la costa. Ni faltan camareros, ni ingenieros, ni camioneros ni hostias, lo que sobran son hijos de perra y subnormales. Y si algún día llega a ser verdad que no los encuentras, les pagas.


----------



## espada de madera (19 May 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Mira, en los 90 trabajé en hostelería y tuve jefes de distinto pelaje.
> Todos coincidían en racanearte un salario digno y en hacerte toda clase de pirulas.
> 
> Unos piratas del copón, vamos. Pero lo que NUNCA,NUNCA,NUNCA nos hicieron fue quedarse con el bote o exigir su parte del mismo.
> ...



Y que se va a quedar el dueño con las propinas dice. Jajaja. Joder que tontería. Entonces soy yo el que le rompo las piernas si no se me han adelantado ya. A ver dónde has visto eso. Pero que diga el nombre del local, hombre.

Que dice que abre los botes de cocacola con sus manos y que te puedes quedar con las propinas. ¡Será payaso! Jajajaja


----------



## El gostoso (19 May 2022)

Vivirás acojonao


Lombroso dijo:


> No bebo en mi local. A lo mucho una coca cola de bote que abro con mis manos.


----------



## doubleblack (19 May 2022)

A cada mensaje que pasa queda aún más palpable el por qué España es un país del segundo mundo.

Además de la corrupción, intrínseca a la idiosincrasia española… Tenemos una clase “empresarial” analfabeta o semi-analfabeta que montan los negocios porque no tendrían cojones de encontrar un trabajo. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ediedee (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



El viernes empiezo yo un proceso de contratación, por la reapertura de un local me hacen falta 10 personas te cuento cómo me va. La última vez que contraté tuve vun amplio margen para contratar.


----------



## John Smmith (19 May 2022)

El gobierno paga mejor que tú y solo por una hora cada cuatro años. 

No desesperes, es lo que hay. Cuando no haya nadie a quien robar para pagar a toda esa parasitada ignorante la cosa cambiará, aun que ya será tarde. 

Toda esa gente cree que es el empresario quien los explota y el comerciante quien los roba, sin darse cuenta que el gobierno exige casi el 50% de lo que cobran y el 40% de lo que pagan. Tampoco vale la pena explicarlo en detalle porque el 90% son anumericos y la única neurona que tienen la usan para aguantarse las orejas.


----------



## ediedee (19 May 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> El gobierno paga mejor que tú y solo por una hora cada cuatro años.
> 
> No desesperes, es lo que hay. Cuando no haya nadie a quien robar para pagar a toda esa parasitada ignorante la cosa cambiará, aun que ya será tarde.
> 
> Toda esa gente cree que es el empresario quien los explota y el comerciante quien los roba, sin darse cuenta que el gobierno exige casi el 50% de lo que cobran y el 40% de lo que pagan. Tampoco vale la pena explicarlo en detalle porque el 90% son anumericos y la única neurona que tienen la usan para aguantarse las orejas.



Yo soy empresario y creo que hablar en esos términos tan generalistas es un completo error. También te digo, no se si el 90% del país es anumerico, lo que si sé es que en este foro y dentro de toda esta corriente neoliberal hay una ignorancia en cuanto a la imposición fiscal tremenda y un mantra extendido gracias a lo ignorantes que son algunos en cuanto al tema de los impuestos, que solo se ve superada por su arrogancia, pues pese a no saber nada dan lecciones como si lo supieran.

Es ridículo también discutir con ellos porque no si quiera saben sumar.

Y por cierto lo que ocurre es que el gobierno ha mantenido el nivel salarial de hace años, la empresa privada no. Por eso se va perdiendo poder adquisitivo.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 May 2022)

Para ser hostelería no me parecen malas condiciones. Pero eso no está pagado ni con todo el oro del mundo


----------



## Tonimn (19 May 2022)

Un mileurista que trabaja horario legal (40h/semana) gana unos 6€ por hora trabajada.
Supongamos que cada hora extra son 8€ más... 
Y que la gente valora proximidad a domicilio a la hora de elegir empleos...


----------



## Tonimn (19 May 2022)

A los de las entrevistas.
Lo mejor es hacer una prueba, en un momento se sabe. O simplemente hablando de profesional a profesional.
Erradicar a RRHH y Charos y demás que esas son un coladero de cocineros que no saben pelar una cebolla y camareros que no saben ni sujetar una bandeja.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 May 2022)




----------



## Guano For Life (19 May 2022)

Palillero palillereando a máxima potencia


Bar/local paco de mierda en la costa: check
Dueño rata: sueldo mínimo porque no puede pagar menos y aún dice que las propinas puedes quedártelas (30€/semana, cuidado ahí): check
Exigencias para contratar y quejarse de que no hay ostias de chavales trajeados delante de su puerta para entrar a trabajar: check
Horario de 40 horas pero que acabarán en más de 50 casi seguro: check
Prefiere meterle fuego al local antes que ofrecer unas condiciones dignas o mínimamente atractivas: check

Esta oferta tiene el Paco Palillero Seal of Approval


----------



## ediedee (19 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Un mileurista que trabaja horario legal (40h/semana) gana unos 6€ por hora trabajada.
> Supongamos que cada hora extra son 8€ más...
> Y que la gente valora proximidad a domicilio a la hora de elegir empleos...



Depende del convenio por ejemplo en el país Vasco se paga la hora extra de un cocinero en bruto a 24€ y la hora en festivo a 30€. 

Hoy en día más o menos como poco una hora en hostelería está como mínimo a 9€ brutos, hora normal no extra, la extra se paga como poco al 50% de la hora normal osea a unos 13,5€ y creo que me quedo corto con los cálculos, puede que se esté cobrando algo más.


----------



## Javito Putero (19 May 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Palillero palillereando a máxima potencia
> 
> 
> Bar/local paco de mierda en la costa: check
> ...



de chavales no. de chavalas, busca chavalas y potentes.


----------



## orcblin (19 May 2022)

pero vamos a ver.. 
pagar según el convenio es ofrecer pagar lo mínimo, por tanto no puedes "seleccionar" tanto... a no ser que te pase lo que te está pasando, que no encuentras a nadie, tu seleccionas, tus candidtatos válidos seleccionan.

si quieres seleccionar gente para el verano en hostelería y no te vale cualquiera, pues tendrás que pagar por encima del convenio u ofrecer muchas más mejoras que en un trabajo temporal no se van a poder ofrecer.. así que sólo te queda un recurso.. sí, lo sabes antes de poner el primer post. PAGAR MÁS .


----------



## jaimegvr (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



En España los salarios POR convenio son una MIERDA, no han reflejado la inflacion desde 2002.
Pagas salarios segun convenio, pero seguro que no cobras precios segun convenio, a tus clientes.
Paga un salario actualizado a la inflacion (2000 netos mes x 40 hrs semanales + pagas) , y veras como consigues trabajadores.


----------



## Smiling Jack (19 May 2022)

"Pago lo que creo que es justo"

Lo bueno del mercado es que funciona de modo que lo que uno crea es irrelevante. 
Si es justo, encontrará usted lo que busca en tiempo y forma, y si no, pues no.

En una cosa sí sospecho que se equivoca: cree que las condiciones son buenas porque la competencia las ofrece mucho peores. Y no: si usted no contrata, la "competencia" es que ni los huele, no es competencia.

Su competencia es el sofá y netflix, y por lo que se ve va perdiendo. Porque no se trata de ofrecer más que el de al lado, se trata de ofrecer más de lo que el trabajador cree que vale su esfuerzo y su tiempo.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No. Lo que pasa es que la realidad es muy puñetera.
> 
> Abres un hilo para quejarte de los problemas que tienes para encontrar a gente, y que los que se presentan son poco menos que unos impresentables. Y ahora me respondes que "Te puedo asegurar que de todos los empleados que no repiten habrá un 1% que lo haga porque ha quedado descontento", sin entender que solo una persona con un retraso mental muy profundo te va a decir a la cara que no vuelve a trabajar mas contigo porque le pagan mejor en otro sitio. ESO NO LO HACE NADIE.
> 
> ...



No, a ver si lo entiendes, yo no abro un hilo para quejarme de que tengo problemas para encontrar a gente porque no los tengo. Lo abro para que las personas como tú, que no os habéis enfrentado al reto de conformar un equipo que cumpla con las exigencias de un empleador, sepa cómo es la realidad laboral hoy en día, sobre todo por parte de la gente jóven. Otra cosa es que tú quieras atribuirme el que me he quejado de no encontrar trabajadores. No nos tomes por imbéciles.

¿Crees que voy a coger a los tres que me han mandado? No, a lo mucho me entrevistaré con ellos y decidiré. Sería un error hacer lo que propones, pues si sale rana, a los extrabajadores que me los han mandado, con los que mantengo una relación excelente, se les cae la cara de vergüenza por haber recomendado a un impresentable.

Una vez entiendas hacia dónde va mi crítica, podemos debatir de otros aspectos. Si te quedas en "se queja de que no hay trabajadores, pues que pague más", conseguiremos evolucionar en el diálogo.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Mira, en los 90 trabajé en hostelería y tuve jefes de distinto pelaje.
> Todos coincidían en racanearte un salario digno y en hacerte toda clase de pirulas.
> 
> Unos piratas del copón, vamos. Pero lo que NUNCA,NUNCA,NUNCA nos hicieron fue quedarse con el bote o exigir su parte del mismo.
> ...



Exactamente. El oficio se ha prostituido mucho por culpa de la mentalidad de parte del gremio, aunque ese es otro debate.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> Te digo yo que este es gilipollas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El nombre del local es irrelevante. El debate no va por ahí. Además, no te iba a gustar, no hay colillas en el suelo ni cascaras de cacahuetes que crujen cuando vas de camino al WC con meados de hace dos días y vómitos de beefeater.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Vivirás acojonao



Hombre, dirigir un negocio conlleva preocupaciones, pero tanto como vivir acojonado... El único momento de acojono físico es marcharte a casa con la recaudación bajo el brazo, aunque utilizo mis mecanismos para minimizar sustos.


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Palillero palillereando a máxima potencia
> 
> 
> Bar/local paco de mierda en la costa: check
> ...




Bar/local paco de mierda en la costa: check
Dueño rata: sueldo mínimo porque no puede pagar menos y aún dice que las propinas puedes quedártelas (30€/semana, cuidado ahí): check
Exigencias para contratar y quejarse de que no hay ostias de chavales trajeados delante de su puerta para entrar a trabajar: check
Horario de 40 horas pero que acabarán en más de 50 casi seguro: check
Prefiere meterle fuego al local antes que ofrecer unas condiciones dignas o mínimamente atractivas: check


----------



## Lombroso (19 May 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> En España los salarios POR convenio son una MIERDA, no han reflejado la inflacion desde 2002.
> Pagas salarios segun convenio, pero seguro que no cobras precios segun convenio, a tus clientes.
> Paga un salario actualizado a la inflacion (2000 netos mes x 40 hrs semanales + pagas) , y veras como consigues trabajadores.



No están mal esas condiciones, podría sumarle que al finalizar cada turno se saquen el miembro y les practique una felación.


----------



## adal86 (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Amigo, es casi imposible encontrar a gente para trabajar. IMPOSIBLE. Y no es una cuestión de dinero. No he leído los comentarios, pero me imagino que muchos te dirán que probablemente quieres pagar poco, que digas exactamente lo que pagas, que eres otro explotador quejándose, y bla bla bla. Pero lo cierto y verdad es que hoy día formar una plantilla de 8 o 10 empleados es misión imposible, e insisto, da igual lo que pagues, no es cuestión de dinero. Y si quieres los empleados en un pueblo o ciudad pequeña, date por jodido porque no los vas a conseguir y vas a tener que contratar al primero que pilles. Es absolutamente increíble las pocas ganas que hay de trabajar en este país. Esto se nota en todo: quieres contratar a alguien para trabajar en una empresa y es muy difícil, quieres hacer una reforma en casa y, si te vienen, te piden 3000 euros por dar dos brochazos; las conversaciones de la gente, en este mismo hilo se puede comprobar, etc. Vayas donde vayas, mires donde mires, se comprueba de manera rotunda que la gente simple y llanamente pasa de trabajar


----------



## adal86 (19 May 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Si con el sueldo que ofreces no encuentras currantes la solución es fácil, *PAGA MÁS*
> 
> No estamos hablando de que buscas ingenieros nucleares ni de médicos cirujanos especialistas. Si en España no encuentras gente para hostelería (sí, aunque digas que no, tú negocio es la hostelería), entonces es que ofreces poca pasta.
> 
> ...



Las dos cosas, amigo, las dos cosas, que no son excluyentes entre sí. Los salarios son bajos, sí, y la gente no quiere trabajar. Y mucha de la poca gente que no quiere trabajar no vale para nada.

No me parece mal que al principio se ofrezca lo mínimo, y luego si el tío (o la tía) sirve se le mejore el contrato de acuerdo a lo que rinda. Jamás empezaría pagándole a nadie, por ejemplo, 1500 euros. Jamás.


----------



## Flecky's (19 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Las dos cosas, amigo, las dos cosas, que no son excluyentes entre sí. Los salarios son bajos, sí, y la gente no quiere trabajar. Y mucha de la poca gente que no quiere trabajar no vale para nada.
> 
> No me parece mal que al principio se ofrezca lo mínimo, y luego si el tío (o la tía) sirve se le mejore el contrato de acuerdo a lo que rinda. Jamás empezaría pagándole a nadie, por ejemplo, 1500 euros. Jamás.



Eso solo seria para cosas como el cocinero. A los camareros no les vas a subir el sueldo porque te importan una puta mierda.


----------



## Tonimn (19 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Depende del convenio por ejemplo en el país Vasco se paga la hora extra de un cocinero en bruto a 24€ y la hora en festivo a 30€.
> 
> Hoy en día más o menos como poco una hora en hostelería está como mínimo a 9€ brutos, hora normal no extra, la extra se paga como poco al 50% de la hora normal osea a unos 13,5€ y creo que me quedo corto con los cálculos, puede que se esté cobrando algo más.



Y lo.cumplen el 25% de sitios


----------



## Guano For Life (19 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Bar/local paco de mierda en la costa: check
> Dueño rata: sueldo mínimo porque no puede pagar menos y aún dice que las propinas puedes quedártelas (30€/semana, cuidado ahí): check
> Exigencias para contratar y quejarse de que no hay ostias de chavales trajeados delante de su puerta para entrar a trabajar: check
> Horario de 40 horas pero que acabarán en más de 50 casi seguro: check
> Prefiere meterle fuego al local antes que ofrecer unas condiciones dignas o mínimamente atractivas: check



Valiente Hijo de la grandísima puta. Aún por encima lo confiesas

Ojalá te arruines


----------



## adal86 (19 May 2022)

Flecky's dijo:


> Eso solo seria para cosas como el cocinero. A los camareros no les vas a subir el sueldo porque te importan una puta mierda.



No estoy de acuerdo. Si consigues un camarero que rinda y no falle, veo lógico que le pagues un buen sueldo para retenerlo y que no se vaya.

Lo que no es lógico es lo que pretenden todos estos gilipollas que están escribiendo en el hilo: que desde el principio, sin saber cómo trabaja el tío, si roba o no roba, si cumple o no cumple, le hagan un contrato de 2000 pavazos, así, por su cara bonita.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 May 2022)

doubleblack dijo:


> A cada mensaje que pasa queda aún más palpable el por qué España es un país del segundo mundo.
> 
> Además de la corrupción, intrínseca a la idiosincrasia española… Tenemos una clase “empresarial” analfabeta o semi-analfabeta que montan los negocios porque no tendrían cojones de encontrar un trabajo.
> 
> ...



Del segundo mundo yendo al tercero de cabeza.


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Si consigues un camarero que rinda y no falle, veo lógico que le pagues un buen sueldo para retenerlo y que no se vaya.
> 
> Lo que no es lógico es lo que pretenden todos estos gilipollas que están escribiendo en el hilo: que desde el principio, sin saber cómo trabaja el tío, si roba o no roba, si cumple o no cumple, le hagan un contrato de 2000 pavazos, así, por su cara bonita.



Por 1000 pavos le van a ir ladrones, puto cuñado


----------



## Bimb0 (20 May 2022)

Pon el anuncio aquí

Si es honrado, te lloverá gente decente


----------



## Jikme (20 May 2022)

Pues sigue llamando a gente que para poner copas no hace falta ser ingeniero. Ofreces un trabajo en hostelería que es lo más bajo, encima temporal, encima a convenio. ¿Qué pretendes que la gente pierda el culo para trabajar para ti?


----------



## adal86 (20 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Por 1000 pavos le van a ir ladrones, puto cuñado



No, si quieres a un retrasado que se pone "El costoso" en un foro le pago 2000 pavos al mes, así, por su cara bonita, sin conocerlo de nada. ¿Tú eres tonto o eres tonto? El buen sueldo hay que ganarselo, que la inmensa mayoría no sirven ni gratis.


----------



## Redoneon (20 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Si consigues un camarero que rinda y no falle, veo lógico que le pagues un buen sueldo para retenerlo y que no se vaya.
> 
> Lo que no es lógico es lo que pretenden todos estos gilipollas que están escribiendo en el hilo: *que desde el principio*, sin saber cómo trabaja el tío, si roba o no roba, si cumple o no cumple, le hagan un contrato de 2000 pavazos, así, por su cara bonita.



El trabajo es para un verano, no para que te hagan fijo y te jubiles en una empresa donde te asciendan cada 4 años, ahi no da tiempo a esperar a que te suban el suerdo por buen comportamiento, sino a que te quemes y que entre el siguiente, por eso quiere lo mejor de lo mejor y con referencias de haber trabajado en otros negocios. Pero si, tiene toda la pinta de que en el fondo es buena persona y quiere pagarles 2000 a los mejores que consiga contratar despues de 20 filtros, llamadas a otros bares y haberles olido el culo a las camareras.


----------



## adal86 (20 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> El trabajo es para un verano, no para que te hagan fijo y te jubiles en una empresa donde te asciendan cada 4 años, ahi no da tiempo a esperar a que te suban el suerdo por buen comportamiento, sino a que te quemes y que entre el siguiente, por eso quiere lo mejor de lo mejor y con referencias de haber trabajado en otros negocios. Pero si, tiene toda la pinta de que en el fondo es buena persona y quiere pagarles 2000 a los mejores que consiga contratar despues de 20 filtros, llamadas a otros bares y haberles olido el culo a las camareras.



Mira, no sé qué es exactamente lo que quiere, pero sí sé qué es lo que se suele querer en estos casos, aquí y en Pekín. Y lo que se suele querer en estos casos es un chaval al cual se le pagará lo que marca la ley, porque si le pagas mucho más luego no da para pagar toda la ristra de impuestos, alquileres, seguros, etcétera que hay que pagar obligatoriamente al gobierno y a los diferentes chupopteros. Que alguien, como veo a muchos gilipollas por aquí, exija en un trabajo de mierda sin ninguna cualificación sueldos "dignos" (osea de 2000 pa arriba), sin siquiera haber puesto una copa para ver qué tal trabaja, pues no tiene mucha lógica.


----------



## Flecky's (20 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Si consigues un camarero que rinda y no falle, veo lógico que le pagues un buen sueldo para retenerlo y que no se vaya.
> 
> Lo que no es lógico es lo que pretenden todos estos gilipollas que están escribiendo en el hilo: que desde el principio, sin saber cómo trabaja el tío, si roba o no roba, si cumple o no cumple, le hagan un contrato de 2000 pavazos, así, por su cara bonita.



Si la otra opción es no contratar a nadie porque NO HAY nadie más, o pagas los 2000 o pones tú las copas

Si la balanza es perder un poco de dinero y no perder clientes o perder dinero porque no puedes tirar con lo que tienes, que elegirá nuestro empresario patrio?

Que harían nuestros palilleros sin la moronegrada? Si cerraran las fronteras irían ellos mismos a fletar pateras


----------



## Redoneon (20 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Mira, no sé qué es exactamente lo que quiere, pero sí sé qué es lo que se suele querer en estos casos, aquí y en Pekín. Y lo que se suele querer en estos casos es un chaval al cual se le pagará lo que marca la ley, porque si le pagas mucho más luego no da para pagar toda la ristra de impuestos, alquileres, seguros, etcétera que hay que pagar obligatoriamente al gobierno y a los diferentes chupopteros. Que alguien, como veo a muchos gilipollas por aquí, exija en un trabajo de mierda sin ninguna cualificación sueldos "dignos" (osea de 2000 pa arriba), sin siquiera haber puesto una copa para ver qué tal trabaja, pues no tiene mucha lógica.



No se si tambien serás hostelero, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que los chavales (y no chavales) tambien saben que ese salario es el mismo de hace 20 años y sin embargo, el precio de todo es ahora muy diferente al de hace 20 años, yo supongo que a ti no te gusta contratar quinquis que te saqueen la caja mientras sales un momento, pero te aseguro que la crispacion por comparar lo que se gana hoy en dia trabajando vs lo que se puede hacer con lo ganado es muy similar a que te hayan robado, porque muchos podrán excusarse en que no hay ganas de trabajar y por eso no se paga más, pero esque se han visto muchas cosas y de hasta el más nini del foro se han reido alguna vez en las practicas de becario de camarero.

De todas formas, al paso que va la cosa, lo rentable sera delinquir, robar y traficar (y ya tenemos las mejores puñaladas en Madrid y Barcelona) y no cotizar con 1150€/mes, ni comprar una casa con hipoteca al tipo variable, ni un coche con gasoil a 2€ o formar una familia para terminar pasando pensión. Solo fijate en las 18 paguinas de crispacion con ganas de abrirle la cabeza al op, porque la sensacion por ver su oferta es la de que paga una miseria y se rie o aprobecha de quienes tienen "ganas de trabajar". Y lo peor es que se puede predecir todo lo que vendrá, pues no vais a ver mejorar la situación, ya que os subiran los impuestos o la renta del local o los insumos y la unica solución que vereis será la de pagar menos y exiguir más, porque tambien sabeis que un cafe a 2€ expulsa a más clientela que beneficios extra deja en la caja, y lo triste es que ignorais hasta que dia esa estrategia de pinchar al de abajo seá valida por ultima vez.

Los padres de los nini proto se jubilarán y recibiran la sorpresa de que no hay pensión, y los pagapensiones que importasteis para bajar salarios y van ya a 4 hijos por mujer..., mientras que todo aun no estalle a pisar al de abajo sin ningun miramiento y dejando claro que todo es su culpa por no producir el equivalente a lo de 3 trabajadores y debiendo saber desde el momento en que firma el contrato como funciona toda la empresa enterita, porque cuando llege el momento será el de no tendran nada y estarán furios y ahi quiero ver a más de uno disfrutando multiculturalidad y autoctonos preparandose las oposiciones para entrar en penitenciarias.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (20 May 2022)

Satori dijo:


> eso es hostelería, no se por qué lo niegas.



¿Para no tener que sujetarse al convenio de hostelería, sino a otro más ventajoso para el empleador y menos para el empleado?


----------



## Yarará Guazú (20 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.



El hijo de puta se presenta como si estuviese por contratar ingenieros para levantar una planta nuclear. CV para poner copas en un bar de mierda.

Paga más que la miserái que ofreces basura y verás como cambia la realidad. Propinas dice que ofrece el cagado encima como si saliesen de su bolsillo. 

Eres un mierda y te vas al ignore por basura.


----------



## doubleblack (20 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Mira, no sé qué es exactamente lo que quiere, pero sí sé qué es lo que se suele querer en estos casos, aquí y en Pekín. Y lo que se suele querer en estos casos es un chaval al cual se le pagará lo que marca la ley, porque si le pagas mucho más luego no da para pagar toda la ristra de impuestos, alquileres, seguros, etcétera que hay que pagar obligatoriamente al gobierno y a los diferentes chupopteros. Que alguien, como veo a muchos gilipollas por aquí, exija en un trabajo de mierda sin ninguna cualificación sueldos "dignos" (osea de 2000 pa arriba), sin siquiera haber puesto una copa para ver qué tal trabaja, pues no tiene mucha lógica.



Pues entonces es que el negocio no es viable o lo tiene que trabajar el dueño.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doubleblack (20 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Mira, no sé qué es exactamente lo que quiere, pero sí sé qué es lo que se suele querer en estos casos, aquí y en Pekín. Y lo que se suele querer en estos casos es un chaval al cual se le pagará lo que marca la ley, porque si le pagas mucho más luego no da para pagar toda la ristra de impuestos, alquileres, seguros, etcétera que hay que pagar obligatoriamente al gobierno y a los diferentes chupopteros. Que alguien, como veo a muchos gilipollas por aquí, exija en un trabajo de mierda sin ninguna cualificación sueldos "dignos" (osea de 2000 pa arriba), sin siquiera haber puesto una copa para ver qué tal trabaja, pues no tiene mucha lógica.



Pues entonces es que el negocio no es viable o lo tiene que trabajar el dueño.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## adal86 (20 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> No se si tambien serás hostelero, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que los chavales (y no chavales) tambien saben que ese salario es el mismo de hace 20 años y sin embargo, el precio de todo es ahora muy diferente al de hace 20 años, yo supongo que a ti no te gusta contratar quinquis que te saqueen la caja mientras sales un momento, pero te aseguro que la crispacion por comparar lo que se gana hoy en dia trabajando vs lo que se puede hacer con lo ganado es muy similar a que te hayan robado, porque muchos podrán excusarse en que no hay ganas de trabajar y por eso no se paga más, pero esque se han visto muchas cosas y de hasta el más nini del foro se han reido alguna vez en las practicas de becario de camarero.
> 
> De todas formas, al paso que va la cosa, lo rentable sera delinquir, robar y traficar (y ya tenemos las mejores puñaladas en Madrid y Barcelona) y no cotizar con 1150€/mes, ni comprar una casa con hipoteca al tipo variable, ni un coche con gasoil a 2€ o formar una familia para terminar pasando pensión. Solo fijate en las 18 paguinas de crispacion con ganas de abrirle la cabeza al op, porque la sensacion por ver su oferta es la de que paga una miseria y se rie o aprobecha de quienes tienen "ganas de trabajar". Y lo peor es que se puede predecir todo lo que vendrá, pues no vais a ver mejorar la situación, ya que os subiran los impuestos o la renta del local o los insumos y la unica solución que vereis será la de pagar menos y exiguir más, porque tambien sabeis que un cafe a 2€ expulsa a más clientela que beneficios extra deja en la caja, y lo triste es que ignorais hasta que dia esa estrategia de pinchar al de abajo seá valida por ultima vez.
> 
> Los padres de los nini proto se jubilarán y recibiran la sorpresa de que no hay pensión, y los pagapensiones que importasteis para bajar salarios y van ya a 4 hijos por mujer..., mientras que todo aun no estalle a pisar al de abajo sin ningun miramiento y dejando claro que todo es su culpa por no producir el equivalente a lo de 3 trabajadores y debiendo saber desde el momento en que firma el contrato como funciona toda la empresa enterita, porque cuando llege el momento será el de no tendran nada y estarán furios y ahi quiero ver a más de uno disfrutando multiculturalidad y autoctonos preparandose las oposiciones para entrar en penitenciarias.



Yo no doy empresario, pero he vivido muy muy de cerca todo lo relacionado con la empresa (mi padre y mi mejores amigo eran empresarios en diferentes sectores, uno de ellos la hostelería) y de ahí que tenga una opinión más o menos formada al respecto.

Yo entiendo todo lo que dices respecto a las calamidades que se viven, lo entiendo porque tengo pisos de alquiler y sé perfectamente los apuros que pasan mis inquilinos para pagarme. Además que solo hay que tener dos ojos para darse cuenta de la tremenda subida de los precios de todo; también está el tema de que los salarios lleven 20 años congelados, ahora la inflación, etcétera. Yo todo eso lo sé, pero también sé de sobra los problemas que tienen los empresarios a la hora de contratar, y tanto lo sé, que podría escribir un libro con anécdotas del estilo de las del op intentando contratar gente. Igual que hay empresarios muy basuras y muy mierdas, hay empleados también igual de basuras y de mierdas, entonces, en mi opinión, hay que intentar ser justo y más o menos ponerse en el lugar de los dos, que es lo que yo intento hacer en mis comentarios respecto a este tema.

Reitero lo dicho en otros mensajes: un empresario no puede pagar a todos sus trabajadores 2000 euros de entrada, y no puede por un motivo muy sencillo: los márgenes, en negocios del tipo que estamos tratando en este post (hostelería, y seguramente dentro de la hostelería un negocio bastante malillo) los márgenes son muy muy estrechos, y si el empleador pagara, digamos, 2000 euros a cada uno de los 10 empleados, probablemente a los 4 meses tendría que cerrar. El empresario se arruinaría y los 10 empleados se irían al paro...¿Queremos eso?

Entonces, ¿qué sería más o menos lo justo y lo lógico comercialmente? Pues oye, como el negocio es nuevo y no se sabe bien cómo va a funcionar (esos que dicen "pues si no puede pagar 2000 a los empleados, que no monten nada" se pueden ir pa la mierda, que en tal caso no habría ningún negocio salvo Mercadona y dos grandes más) lo que sería lo lógico es: a cada empleado que contrates le dices la situación (empresa nueva, incertidumbre, etcétera) y le dices el sueldo que cobrará, que al principio será bajo, y le prometes que si cumple en su trabajo, y la situación más o menos lo permite, pasado un tiempo prudencial se le aumentará el sueldo. ¿Que eso no es lo ideal? Claro que no es lo ideal. El que quiera un salario de dos mil euros nada más empezar, solo tiene dos opciones: Amazon o Mercadona. Con el resto de empresas, no digamos ya empresas de chichinabo como la del op, estarán expuestos a los rigores del mercado. No queda de otra.


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Yo no doy empresario, pero he vivido muy muy de cerca todo lo relacionado con la empresa (mi padre y mi mejores amigo eran empresarios en diferentes sectores, uno de ellos la hostelería) y de ahí que tenga una opinión más o menos formada al respecto.
> 
> Yo entiendo todo lo que dices respecto a las calamidades que se viven, lo entiendo porque tengo pisos de alquiler y sé perfectamente los apuros que pasan mis inquilinos para pagarme. Además que solo hay que tener dos ojos para darse cuenta de la tremenda subida de los precios de todo; también está el tema de que los salarios lleven 20 años congelados, ahora la inflación, etcétera. Yo todo eso lo sé, pero también sé de sobra los problemas que tienen los empresarios a la hora de contratar, y tanto lo sé, que podría escribir un libro con anécdotas del estilo de las del op intentando contratar gente. Igual que hay empresarios muy basuras y muy mierdas, hay empleados también igual de basuras y de mierdas, entonces, en mi opinión, hay que intentar ser justo y más o menos ponerse en el lugar de los dos, que es lo que yo intento hacer en mis comentarios respecto a este tema.
> 
> ...



Tu eres un hijodeputa y un zampapollas y ya está


----------



## Lombroso (20 May 2022)

Jikme dijo:


> Pues sigue llamando a gente que para poner copas no hace falta ser ingeniero. Ofreces un trabajo en hostelería que es lo más bajo, encima temporal, encima a convenio. ¿Qué pretendes que la gente pierda el culo para trabajar para ti?



No estoy de acuerdo en calificar como "más bajo" la hostelería. El problema es que se trata, en mi caso, de un negocio estacional. Tengo conocidos que trabajan por 1.400 euros en una factoría de automóvles a 70 km. de su casa, en turnos rotativos. Otros que son barrenderos por el sueldo mínimo. Otras que se pasan el día plegando camisetas en el Zara , auxiliares de enfermería cuya función más común es limpiarle los excrementos a los ancianos de un geriátrico. ¿Es la hostelería lo más bajo?


----------



## Scire (20 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> En mi caso, ofrezco salario según convenio, paga plus por hora nocturna, propinas, días libres, jornada con las horas seguidas y contrato fijo discontinuo. Todo acorde a la ley. Pues así está el mercado, señores.



¿Y esto tiene algún mérito? ¿Qué ofreces además de lo más básico? Porque cumplir la ley no es una elección, y las propinas las paga el cliente, no tú.

Tu oferta de trabajo, sencillamente, no es atractiva. 
Sí señor, eso es el mercado, para lo bueno y para lo malo. El trabajador es libre de trabajar donde le dé la gana o, si le apetece, no hacerlo.
Si no encuentras trabajadores, tienes dos opciones: paga más o cierra la empresa, ya que no aporta nada.

Por cierto, ¿qué tiene de malo trabajar en McDonald's? ¿Acaso tu negocio es mejor? ¿Esperas que contacten contigo ingenieros?


----------



## Lombroso (20 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> El trabajo es para un verano, no para que te hagan fijo y te jubiles en una empresa donde te asciendan cada 4 años, ahi no da tiempo a esperar a que te suban el suerdo por buen comportamiento, sino a que te quemes y que entre el siguiente, por eso quiere lo mejor de lo mejor y con referencias de haber trabajado en otros negocios. Pero si, tiene toda la pinta de que en el fondo es buena persona y quiere pagarles 2000 a los mejores que consiga contratar despues de 20 filtros, llamadas a otros bares y haberles olido el culo a las camareras.



Sí me considero una buena persona. Que exija veinte filtros (en realidad serían 4-5 como máximo) no es de ser mala o buena persona, simplemente de preocuparme de que quien va a estar trabajando a mi cargo sea lo más fiable posible en todos los aspectos, desde manejar efectivo hasta tratar con amabilidad a los clientes. Según tu razonamiento, sería más buen chico si escogiera a los cinco primeros que me mandaron el CV. Hipocresía.


----------



## Lombroso (20 May 2022)

Scire dijo:


> ¿Y esto tiene algún mérito? ¿Qué ofreces además de lo más básico? Porque cumplir la ley no es una elección, y las propinas las paga el cliente, no tú.
> 
> Tu oferta de trabajo, sencillamente, no es atractiva.
> Sí señor, eso es el mercado, para lo bueno y para lo malo. El trabajador es libre de trabajar donde le dé la gana o, si le apetece, no hacerlo.
> ...



Por desgracia, cumplir con la Ley sí es una elección. Hay montones de negocios que no lo hacen. En la provincia de Valencia, hará unos cuatro o cinco años, publicaron la estadística de las sanciones que los inspectores de trabajo habían impuesto por trabajadores no dados de alta. Eran 50.000 personas, así que fíjate si hay empleadores que eligen estar al otro lado.

En cuanto a las propinas, las paga el cliente, como también los importes de los cócteles. He dicho que hay locales en los que los jefes, que también ejercen de trabajadores, entran en ese reparto. 

No tiene nada de malo trabajar en el Mc Donald's y mi negocio no es ni mejor ni peor, es diferente. Te sorprenderás si te digo que este año hay una persona licenciada en Economía y Máster en Economía Social que estará con nosotros.


----------



## tomac (20 May 2022)

Salario según convenio es una puta mierda, acepta la realidad.


----------



## Lombroso (20 May 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> No se si tambien serás hostelero, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que los chavales (y no chavales) tambien saben que ese salario es el mismo de hace 20 años y sin embargo, el precio de todo es ahora muy diferente al de hace 20 años, yo supongo que a ti no te gusta contratar quinquis que te saqueen la caja mientras sales un momento, pero te aseguro que la crispacion por comparar lo que se gana hoy en dia trabajando vs lo que se puede hacer con lo ganado es muy similar a que te hayan robado, porque muchos podrán excusarse en que no hay ganas de trabajar y por eso no se paga más, pero esque se han visto muchas cosas y de hasta el más nini del foro se han reido alguna vez en las practicas de becario de camarero.
> 
> De todas formas, al paso que va la cosa, lo rentable sera delinquir, robar y traficar (y ya tenemos las mejores puñaladas en Madrid y Barcelona) y no cotizar con 1150€/mes, ni comprar una casa con hipoteca al tipo variable, ni un coche con gasoil a 2€ o formar una familia para terminar pasando pensión. Solo fijate en las 18 paguinas de crispacion con ganas de abrirle la cabeza al op, porque la sensacion por ver su oferta es la de que paga una miseria y se rie o aprobecha de quienes tienen "ganas de trabajar". Y lo peor es que se puede predecir todo lo que vendrá, pues no vais a ver mejorar la situación, ya que os subiran los impuestos o la renta del local o los insumos y la unica solución que vereis será la de pagar menos y exiguir más, porque tambien sabeis que un cafe a 2€ expulsa a más clientela que beneficios extra deja en la caja, y lo triste es que ignorais hasta que dia esa estrategia de pinchar al de abajo seá valida por ultima vez.
> 
> Los padres de los nini proto se jubilarán y recibiran la sorpresa de que no hay pensión, y los pagapensiones que importasteis para bajar salarios y van ya a 4 hijos por mujer..., mientras que todo aun no estalle a pisar al de abajo sin ningun miramiento y dejando claro que todo es su culpa por no producir el equivalente a lo de 3 trabajadores y debiendo saber desde el momento en que firma el contrato como funciona toda la empresa enterita, porque cuando llege el momento será el de no tendran nada y estarán furios y ahi quiero ver a más de uno disfrutando multiculturalidad y autoctonos preparandose las oposiciones para entrar en penitenciarias.



Aunque queda muy carroza lo que voy a decir, en mis tiempos (no hace mucho) cada uno de los componentes de mi cuadrilla se buscaba la vida en época estival. Unos trabajando en mantenimiento de las bolsas de trabajo del Ayuntamiento, otros hostelería, otro con su padre que es jardinero, uno en una inmobiliaria yendo de aquí para allá arreglando imprevistos, otro socorrista, uno en Mercadona, y así un largo etcétera. Los dos o tres que no trabajaba eran los que sus padres les permitían todos los caprichos o eran de los que creían que ya trabajarían sus hijos bastante luego.

Todos en casa teníamos nuestro plato caliente, la cama, la ropa básica y nuestra madre limpiando. Si querías un móvil mejor, una moto, hacer una escapada a final de verano con tu novia, etc. eso salía del sudor de uno. Hoy en día PARECE que esos pequeños lujos de adolescentes están cubiertos, de ahí la poca motivación a la hora de buscarse la vida.


----------



## Yomimo (20 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Palilleros lloriqueando



Monta tú un negocio qué seguro les pagarás muy bien.


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Monta tú un negocio qué seguro les pagarás muy bien.



Mejor cállate, palillero, que no conoces con quién hablas.


----------



## #SrLobo (20 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Todos en casa teníamos nuestro plato caliente, la cama, la ropa básica y nuestra madre limpiando. Si querías un móvil mejor, una moto, hacer una escapada a final de verano con tu novia, etc. eso salía del sudor de uno. Hoy en día PARECE que esos pequeños lujos de adolescentes están cubiertos, de ahí la poca motivación a la hora de buscarse la vida.



y en el medievo tenías que buscarte la vida para tener agua potable, no te jode... con gentuza como tú no existiría el progreso, solo valdría el esfuerzo de salir a cazar y tener algo de carne y que así se quede todo vayan a llegar comodones que quieran plantar o que hagan otros menesteres y vayan a comer sin esfuerzo

algunos vais de meritocráticos y no sois más que unos putos vagos que tenéis todo hecho y pedís que los demás os saquen las castañas del fuego


----------



## Yomimo (20 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Mejor cállate, palillero, que no conoces con quién hablas.



No, pero me hago idea


----------



## Bimb0 (20 May 2022)

Si quieres motivar a la gente, paga más. Aquí los explotadores os vais a los 2000€, que son insostenibles en muchas empresas, pero nadie habla de 1200-1400, que sería algo intermedio y más potable.

Pero claro, pagáis lo mínimo legal y encima esperáis que la gente se interese. Quedaos con vuestros sudacas y vuestros moros.


----------



## mondeja (20 May 2022)

Te quejas mucho:






Hay que ser mejor empleado, y no quejarse tanto.


Hola, Os voy a contar mi pequeño secreto para triunfar en la vida laboral. Si entras a trabajar en una empresa llévate bien con tu jefe, en especial con tu encargado. El es tu mentor, tu inspiración laboral, es eso a lo que ansias llegar algún día fruto de la experiencia, solventando los...




www.burbuja.info





Algún día querrás ser un palillero premium para pagar según convenio...

... y querrás pegar a tus empleados, es por su bien.

Pagarte más es malo para la estabilidad de tu empresa por lo que debes aceptar salario según convenio para ser competente, piensa en todas las familias que reciben su cuenco de arroz a cambio de esos cacahuetes.


----------



## €Au de M€Rd€² (20 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> que no conoces con quién hablas.



Podria ser usted Ramzan Kadyrov?


----------



## Redoneon (20 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Sí me considero una buena persona. Que exija veinte filtros (en realidad serían 4-5 como máximo) no es de ser mala o buena persona, simplemente de preocuparme de que quien va a estar trabajando a mi cargo sea lo más fiable posible en todos los aspectos, desde manejar efectivo hasta tratar con amabilidad a los clientes. Según tu razonamiento, sería más buen chico si escogiera a los cinco primeros que me mandaron el CV. Hipocresía.



Si les vas a pagar lo básico porque no te fias de ellos, pese a los filtros si, es de mala persona. Porque lo basico es para el trabajador basico, y los que son como tu luego que si también quiero idiomas y que estes matriculado en algún curso de hostelería para pagarte en prácticas. Ya te digo, aqui se a visto de todo y la gente ya esta muy chinada


----------



## ediedee (20 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Y lo.cumplen el 25% de sitios



Hombre que te paguen en b es otra cosa, a mí me ha pasado, es más me ha pasado que ni siquiera me paguen las horas, pero ya no, es más cada día ánimo más a que se denuncie, yo ahora mismo estoy ayudando a unos trabajadores de McDonald's que hacen todos los días 15-30 min y no se les remunera. Que de palilleros va sobrada la hostelería.


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> No, pero me hago idea



Cree cuñado que todos son de su condición, palillero


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> y en el medievo tenías que buscarte la vida para tener agua potable, no te jode... con gentuza como tú no existiría el progreso, solo valdría el esfuerzo de salir a cazar y tener algo de carne y que así se quede todo vayan a llegar comodones que quieran plantar o que hagan otros menesteres y vayan a comer sin esfuerzo
> 
> algunos vais de meritocráticos y no sois más que unos putos vagos que tenéis todo hecho y pedís que los demás os saquen las castañas del fuego



La palabra que buscas es tironucable


----------



## Tonimn (20 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Hombre que te paguen en b es otra cosa, a mí me ha pasado, es más me ha pasado que ni siquiera me paguen las horas



Es q eso q dicen q te llevas 400€/mes por ptopinas o de boca....luego no lo hueles


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (20 May 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061365



Excusas


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Seguro que sí.
> 
> Aún estoy esperando ver una sola empresa que sea denunciada por buscar solamente mujeres. Llevo toda la vida viendo ofertas que se mean en la Constitución. Y jamás un juez movió un dedo.
> 
> ¡En qué planeta vives!



Correcto, y anuncios que no ponen la /a denunciados a porrillo, cachondeo de país.


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Tu puedes buscar un perfil determinado, eso nadie te lo va a reclamar, otra cosa es que pidas datos personales, eso es denunciable. Hace poco le llegó una inspección de trabajo a un restaurante de la calle donde yo tengo uno de los míos por pedir la vida laboral en una entrevista.



¿Y cómo se justifica entonces la experiencia? Veo normal que pidan eso.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

Pufff un empresario, seguro que la culpa es tuya, que asco das, viva la lucha obrera, el Che sigue vivo.


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Pufff un empresario, seguro que la culpa es tuya, que asco das, viva la lucha obrera, el Che sigue vivo.



No se que me da más asco, disputi o xicomalo o los judeovoxemitas como vosotros.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (20 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> No se que me da más asco, disputi o xicomalo o los judeovoxemitas como vosotros.



Juedovoxemitas? Eso que es? Un asociación de petanca?


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Juedovoxemitas? Eso que es? Un asociación de petanca?



Un partido político que aplaude al cerdo de zelensky y tiene un tal Esmegma en sus filas


----------



## la_trotona (20 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pues que pidan dinero prestado, hagan una inversión progresiva, trabajen como cabrones varios años y, posiblemente, puedan llegar a tener algo parecido. Pero no, es más fácil estudiar una carrera y esperar que alguien te contrate u te pague 20.000 euros anuales de primeras porque "yo lo valgo" y me lo han dicho los del Máster.



REcién salido en prácticas tal vez no, pero al poco tiempo en muchos sectores (sin máster ni nada) sobre todo en informática, como ofrezcas 20.000 euros anuales, te quedas sin trabajadores en poco tiempo.


----------



## Carpulux (20 May 2022)

Salario según convenio (en temporada alta). Y se queda tan ancho. 

Ah bueno y lo de entrevistar y exigir CV para poner cubatas, tela. 

Es una tomadura de pelo, normal que encuentres nada más que purria.


----------



## Charlatan (20 May 2022)

Op no sufras,no es culpa tuya que la gente no vea interes en tu dinero,el 50% ira al estado sin hacer nada y el otro 50% no le sirve de nada al trabajador ya que los gastos se comen todo,ese es el problema,tu abuelo o padres no daba nada al estado,por eso heredaras algo.


----------



## ediedee (21 May 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿Y cómo se justifica entonces la experiencia? Veo normal que pidan eso.



La experiencia va asociada a muchas cosas, generalmente cuando se busca un perfil con experiencia se busca a alguien que sepa desembolberse. Los primeros meses de contrato de un trabajador son para ponerlo a prueba. Si ha mentido en el currículum lo sabrás y cuanto más mienta antes se cae.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 May 2022)

La realidad es que existen un SMI y otro que fija el convenio.

Esa es la base. A partir de ahí, el trabajador debe cobrar lo que valga y, sobre todo, lo que produzca.

Todo lo demás, sobra.

---

En la empresa de servicios, se quiere a gente que haga su trabajo y sea perfeccionista, pero no a ambiciosos. Cuando toque hacer ascensos, ya lo decidirá el palillero. Quieren a gente que solucione los problemas y aporte soluciones oportunas, no a los que proponen qué hacer sin que nadie se lo pida y se las dan de sabiondos. Esos, de hecho, terminan haciendo el trabajo más sucio.


En la hostelería y la noche, ni siquiera a perfeccionistas, tan solo gente que haga el trabajo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 May 2022)

De toda la vida se pilla al que más estudios tenga, es la gente que más en serio se toma lo que hace.


----------



## max power (22 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Para nada. Eres tú quien no se está enterando de una puta mierda.
> 
> De hecho, vas tan perdido como que ya no estás capacitado para llevar un negocio como el que tienes. Porque no comprendes la situación en la que está el personal al que pretendes contratar. En fin, voy a intentar ayudarte un poco y sin acritud. Pero no mates al mensajero.
> 
> ...



Muy acertado análisis. Le felicito.

En resumen, cuando pones las cosas en la balanza te sale que remar flojo es mejor que remar fuerte. Al fin y al cabo el barco es el mismo.


----------



## Lombroso (22 May 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> y en el medievo tenías que buscarte la vida para tener agua potable, no te jode... con gentuza como tú no existiría el progreso, solo valdría el esfuerzo de salir a cazar y tener algo de carne y que así se quede todo vayan a llegar comodones que quieran plantar o que hagan otros menesteres y vayan a comer sin esfuerzo
> 
> algunos vais de meritocráticos y no sois más que unos putos vagos que tenéis todo hecho y pedís que los demás os saquen las castañas del fuego



Todo hecho no es montar un negocio desde cero, en el que solo se trabaja 3 meses, y que el séptimo año te dé para ser mileurista, el octavo para ganar más del sueldo medio español, el noveno para casi triplicar el sueldo medio y el décimo... tic tac, tic tac (amortizaciones liquidadas y todo). 


Redoneon dijo:


> Si les vas a pagar lo básico porque no te fias de ellos, pese a los filtros si, es de mala persona. Porque lo basico es para el trabajador basico, y los que son como tu luego que si también quiero idiomas y que estes matriculado en algún curso de hostelería para pagarte en prácticas. Ya te digo, aqui se a visto de todo y la gente ya esta muy chinada



Los filtros los explicaré luego, tal vez esta noche o mañana, y así de paso resumo cómo han ido las entrevistas de este fin de semana.

Progreso no es teclear.


----------



## El gostoso (22 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Todo hecho no es montar un negocio desde cero, en el que solo se trabaja 3 meses, y que el séptimo año te dé para ser mileurista, el octavo para ganar más del sueldo medio español, el noveno para casi triplicar el sueldo medio y el décimo... tic tac, tic tac (amortizaciones liquidadas y todo).
> 
> 
> Los filtros los explicaré luego, tal vez esta noche o mañana, y así de paso resumo cómo han ido las entrevistas de este fin de semana.
> ...



Cuidado amigo, se te cae el palillo de la boca


----------



## Lombroso (22 May 2022)

Carpulux dijo:


> Salario según convenio (en temporada alta). Y se queda tan ancho.
> 
> Ah bueno y lo de entrevistar y exigir CV para poner cubatas, tela.
> 
> Es una tomadura de pelo, normal que encuentres nada más que purria.



Si quieres marco un número al azar, como Pablo Motos en el hormiguero, y al primero que conteste lo contrato.


Libertyforall dijo:


> La realidad es que existen un SMI y otro que fija el convenio.
> 
> Esa es la base. A partir de ahí, el trabajador debe cobrar lo que valga y, sobre todo, lo que produzca.
> 
> ...



Añadiría que, además de sacar el trabajo, tenga buena presencia, cierta educación, ser resolutivo y responsable. Lo de saber colocar cada cubierto en su sitio u oxigenar el vino se lo dejamos a los estrellas michelín.


----------



## Lombroso (22 May 2022)

En mi caso se cobran todas las horas, es una jornada continua de no más de 6 horas entre semana y, como máximo 7-8 el fin de semana. Nadie se alquila un inmueble para trabajar ni hace desplazamientos excesivos para llegar a su lugar de trabajo. Diría que lo único que perjudica al trabajador es no ver cotizadas sus horas extras (que sí cobradas.


----------



## Lombroso (22 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Cuidado amigo, se te cae el palillo de la boca



Y a ti la baba.


----------



## El gostoso (22 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Y a ti la baba.



Nivel palillero!


----------



## el tio orquestas (22 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Por desgracia, cumplir con la Ley sí es una elección. Hay montones de negocios que no lo hacen. En la provincia de Valencia, hará unos cuatro o cinco años, publicaron la estadística de las sanciones que los inspectores de trabajo habían impuesto por trabajadores no dados de alta. Eran 50.000 personas, así que fíjate si hay empleadores que eligen estar al otro lado.
> 
> En cuanto a las propinas, las paga el cliente, como también los importes de los cócteles. He dicho que hay locales en los que los jefes, que también ejercen de trabajadores, entran en ese reparto.
> 
> No tiene nada de malo trabajar en el Mc Donald's y mi negocio no es ni mejor ni peor, es diferente. Te sorprenderás si te digo que este año hay una persona *licenciada en Economía y Máster en Economía Social que estará con nosotro*s.



No, a mí no me sorprende, porque yo tengo una carrera de la misma rama y un máster en finanzas y si no llega a ser porque puedo vivir de ahorros familiares y tengo la casa pagada, estaría en la misma situación que esa persona.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Te explico un poco, que veo que andas ligeramente perdido:
> 
> Sí, se trata de un trabajo más que digno. Esto no va reñido con que sea un trabajo de temporada. Las condiciones las tienes en mi mensaje anterior. Se respeta todo, sobre todo al trabajador. Como he dicho, no estoy hablando de un trabajo en un local donde alguien tenga interés en alquilar un inmueble para venir a trabajar. Hay oriundos de sobra para cubrir la plantilla.
> 
> Efectivamente, si tu trabajo es cualificado, no puedes hacer una comparativa con el que yo ofrezco. Esos locales que "no tienen problemas para encontrar a personal de calidad", no existen, si se trata de negocios de temporada. La gente busca algo a largo plazo, como es lógico. Prefieren un trabajo "menos digno" de 800 o 900 euros (10-12 K) que les permita ir tirando todo el año, a ganar en tres meses 4.000 euros. Es entendible. Así que, si ese a no ser que ese "local sin problemas" ofrezca tres meses a razón de 2.500 euros mensuales, es harto complicado que tenga facilidad para encontrar gente de calidad.



Me lié con el zanx, iba a citarte:

Suponiendo que digas la verdad, 4.000€ en 3 meses son apenas 1330€ al mes. Para un negocio temporal, no merece la pena.
Si hay que descontar vivienda y servicios, entiendo perfectamente que no se muevan por ese dinero. 
Yo, si tengo que trabajar unos pocos meses, espero ganar más, bastante más, aunque me deslome, porque lo entiendo como un extra para ganar dinero y hacer unos ahorrillos.

Yo cobro en una fábrica casi 1.400 (Una vez hecho el prorrateo, porque lo hago en 14 pagas y media, y algún incentivo extra que no he contado), trabajando 8 horas, y librando los fines de semana y festivos.
En las fábricas están buscando gente a paladas, con o sin experiencia, para todo el año. 
En mi caso no es un gran sueldo, pero me compensa por la tranquilidad mental, la cercanía a casa y las condiciones del propio trabajo, no solo el dinero.

No puedes competir con ese sueldo que ofreces. Más horas (Nadie se cree que alguien de hostelería trabaje 8 horas), nocturnas, trabajo temporal, y con desplazamientos para ir al curro, o alquiler en zona turística.
Lo tuyo es un curro "para ir tirando", pero encima temporal.

Te guste o no, eso son cacahuetes.


----------



## Galvani (22 May 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Me lié con el zanx, iba a citarte:
> 
> Suponiendo que digas la verdad, 4.000€ en 3 meses son apenas 1330€ al mes. Para un negocio temporal, no merece la pena.
> Si hay que descontar vivienda y servicios, entiendo perfectamente que no se muevan por ese dinero.
> ...



En las fábricas buscan gente porque dan mierda. No compensa un trabajo monótono, peligroso y sucio o no monótono y sucio y peligroso. 1200, 1400 por mínimo 8 horas en una máquina o mantenimiento etc. mientras un reponedor gana un poco menos.


----------



## SoloLeo (22 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> En las fábricas buscan gente porque dan mierda. No compensa un trabajo monótono, peligroso y sucio o no monótono y sucio y peligroso. 1200, 1400 por mínimo 8 horas en una máquina o mantenimiento etc. mientras un reponedor gana un poco menos.



Sí, si yo se que el sueldo no es muy allá.
Pero a mi, personalmente, me compensa. No es un trabajo de montaje en cadena, sino casi artesanal (En mi puesto, por lo menos). Me queda a 6 minutos en bici, si necesito cualquier cosa puedo contar con los jefes, y es jornada contínua. Amén de que estoy indefinido, que bueno, no quiere decir gran cosa pero ahí está.
Ya digo, no expongo mi caso personal como "buah, mira lo que cobro yo", sino para especificar la diferencia entre cobrar lo mismo currando 8 horas con horario normal, o metiendo horas a cascoporro pringando todos los festivos de forma temporal. 

A mi me gusta trabajar con las manos y se me da bien. De reponedor he estado, y no te cuentan cosas como que acabas con la espalda deshecha, sueles tener compañeros tocándose los huevos a tu lado, clientes, y un par de veces al año como poco tienes los inventarios, que en muchos sitios no se cobran, de noche, y corriendo.

En todos lados cuecen habas. En el mío, "pues haber estudiado". Pero no me disgusta como trabajo, y eso es mucho decir hoy en día.


----------



## Galvani (22 May 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Sí, si yo se que el sueldo no es muy allá.
> Pero a mi, personalmente, me compensa. No es un trabajo de montaje en cadena, sino casi artesanal (En mi puesto, por lo menos). Me queda a 6 minutos en bici, si necesito cualquier cosa puedo contar con los jefes, y es jornada contínua. Amén de que estoy indefinido, que bueno, no quiere decir gran cosa pero ahí está.
> Ya digo, no expongo mi caso personal como "buah, mira lo que cobro yo", sino para especificar la diferencia entre cobrar lo mismo currando 8 horas con horario normal, o metiendo horas a cascoporro pringando todos los festivos de forma temporal.
> 
> ...



¿Cuanto llevas ahí?


----------



## ediedee (22 May 2022)

16500€ es el mínimo según convenio en Tenerife.


----------



## El gostoso (22 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> 16500€ es el mínimo según convenio en Tenerife.



Me suda la polla, puto palillero 

Bien que incrementas el margen sobre el coste final de la mmpp eeh, pues también hay que subirlo sobre la mano de obra


----------



## SoloLeo (22 May 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Cuanto llevas ahí?



Poco antes de que naciera mi hija, en unos meses serán 4 años.
En Zaragoza estaba cobrando menos aún, de mantenimiento, y necesitaba algo en condiciones y estable (Sobre todo lo último). Se juntaron varios factores, y bueno, pues al pueblo de cabeza.


----------



## ediedee (22 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Me suda la polla, puto palillero
> 
> Bien que incrementas el margen sobre el coste final de la mmpp eeh, pues también hay que subirlo sobre la mano de obra



Y quien coño ha hablado contigo, mete en tus putos asuntos, que se ve a la legua que vas bastante corto de conocimientos.


----------



## Cicciolino (22 May 2022)

Yo creo que no hay ni bar, y que el OP sólo es un súcnor que se aburre y ha venido al forito a provocar.

No hace más que recular, no responde a las preguntas, dice que no tiene JB ni Beefeater, no tiene ni pvta idea de nada, etc.

Convenio de trol de @calopez, con sueldo de 20 cts/cagarrvta y va que chvta.


----------



## El gostoso (22 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Y quien coño ha hablado contigo, mete en tus putos asuntos, que se ve a la legua que vas bastante corto de conocimientos.



Eres un palillero basuriento.


----------



## ediedee (22 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Eres un palillero basuriento.



Y eso de dónde coño lo sacas?


----------



## ElMayoL (22 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Di horas semana y salario.
> 
> No nos cuentes mierda de convenio.



“Pago según convenio” = pagó una mierda.


----------



## Galvani (22 May 2022)

Dios mío que asco dan las empresas de este país y sus jefes y "compañeros"


----------



## ediedee (22 May 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> “Pago según convenio” = pagó una mierda.



Depende del convenio, 1500 netos en 12 pagas por un cocinero, te parece mal?

Es según lo vendido que esté el sindicato.


----------



## ElMayoL (22 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Depende del convenio, 1500 netos en 12 pagas por un cocinero, te parece mal?
> 
> Es según lo vendido que esté el sindicato.



Currando fines de semana si. Bastante mal.


----------



## ediedee (22 May 2022)

ElMayoL dijo:


> Currando fines de semana si. Bastante mal.



Esa es la hostelería, aún así hay algunos críticos donde no vas a trabajar en fin de semana, si esa es una prioridad.


----------



## Tonimn (22 May 2022)

Trabajar fines de semana no es el problema sino que:

Jornada de L a V. Libres sábados, domingos y festivos. Tienes libre unos 100 días/año + vacaciones
Jornada de MT a D. Libre lunes. Tienes libres unos 44 días/año + vacaciones


----------



## ediedee (22 May 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Trabajar fines de semana no es el problema sino que:
> 
> Jornada de L a V. Libres sábados, domingos y festivos. Tienes libre unos 100 días/año + vacaciones
> Jornada de MT a D. Libre lunes. Tienes libres unos 44 días/año + vacaciones



Ese es el gran problema el abuso de horas y lo peor es que o se pone fin o seguirá arrastrando a más establecimientos, porque al final supone una ventaja estrategia en lo económico, quien hace trampas y explota a sus trabajadores puede dar un pvp mucho más asequible. Y como estrategia comercial supone una ventaja grandísima.


----------



## Progretón (22 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Y eso de dónde coño lo sacas?



No sé, quizás el lo haya sacado de aquí:





__





He abierto dos expedientes sancionadores en el trabajo.


Escribo esto para mostrar herramientas que tienen las empresas para tratar con personal conflicto o poco profesional. Aún así he tomado una decisión que me ha ayudado muchísimo, ambos expedientes me han ayudado a hacer entender a sendos trabajadores como estaban tomando malas posturas en el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ediedee (22 May 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> No sé, quizás el lo haya sacado de aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajaja y que sacas de ahí, que se utilizan herramientas, disciplinarias en el trabajo.

Quedó constancia que la mayoria sois una panda de catetos con ínfulas de algo más que no tenéis ni puta idea y que sentís más empatía quizás por qué os reconocéis más en un trabajador que es un mal compañero que con los propios compañeros que lo sufren.


----------



## il banditto (22 May 2022)

me recuerda a una situación que vi en un trabajo que tuve hace bastantes años donde un encargado de otro departamento con fama de negrero le decía a un chavalillo que llevaba poco tiempo "accedo a pagarte el SMI y así me lo pagas!?" vamos, que si pudiera pagarle incluso menos lo haría ipso facto. A día de hoy, con alquileres por las nubes, de noche, zona turística etc o el sueldo lo compensa con creces o los candidatos serán lo que es la oferta, en este caso poco deseable, no esperes al somelier del Noma buscando poner cubatas en Lloret de Mar.


----------



## ediedee (23 May 2022)

Lo vuestro con lo de no remar es como lo de un yonki con la droga, si no te gusta trabajar dilo, a mí tampoco me gusta, pero no busques justificaciones estúpidas para no hacerlo. Es como un marihuanero medio esquizofrénico, que te viene con las cuatro tontadas que ha leído en internet a justificarse para seguir drogándose, porque está todo enganchado.

Una cosa es la gran renuncia que viene dada por la precariedad y bajos salarios, de la que en su mayoría los jóvenes están cansados y otra cosa eres tú, José Luis que tienes 38 años vives en casa de tus padres, no tienes ni la eso no has cotizado ni dos años y apestas a paja reseca y doritos. 

Soy completamente partidario de que se haga una reestructuración laboral completa y se empiecen a dar las condiciones y el trato adecuado a los trabajadores, pero tú lo que no quieres es trabajar, de ninguna manera.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (23 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Tú eres un palillero hijo de puta.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 May 2022)

Todos nos pensamos que nuestro trabajo vale quilates. Si piensas que tú labor se tasa en, por ejemplo, 2.200 € al mes, quitale 500 € y ahí tienes el valor real, esto es, 1.700 € al mes.


----------



## El gostoso (23 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Todos nos pensamos que nuestro trabajo vale quilates. Si piensas que tú labor se tasa en, por ejemplo,. 2.200 € al mes, quitale 500 € y ahí tienes el valor real, esto es, 1.700 € al mes.



Cállate @moromierda


----------



## Lombroso (23 May 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Me lié con el zanx, iba a citarte:
> 
> Suponiendo que digas la verdad, 4.000€ en 3 meses son apenas 1330€ al mes. Para un negocio temporal, no merece la pena.
> Si hay que descontar vivienda y servicios, entiendo perfectamente que no se muevan por ese dinero.
> ...



En primer lugar, gracias por exponer tu situación. No, no hay que descontar vivienda, estoy harto de decirlo, a lo mucho te diría que unos 5 euros de desplazamiento, y a veces ni eso. 

En cuanto a lo de deslomarte por aprovechar la temporada, mi experiencia al respecto es bastante clara: al principio a nadie le importa hacer cuantas más horas mejor, incluso llegan a pedírtelo y algunas veces me he planteado hacer una plantilla más corta donde los trabajadores hagan más horas y ganen más. El problema llega a mitad del verano, cuando si algún día la carga de trabajo se presume superior y solicitas que alguien doble un turno, la mayoría dice que no le viene bien. En personas curtidas, es posible que no ocurriera lo que te estoy contando, pero con chavales que no superan los treinta años, lamentablemente sí. 

En mi local raramente se pasa de las 40 horas semanales, te lo creas o no. Se cobran 1.270 euros más propinas, que son 30 euros semanales como mínimo (hay semanas que 40), es decir, sobre 1.400 netos, lo mismo que tú, incluso algo superior. Y sinceramente, comparándolo con los 1.400 que cobras tú en una fábrica, si una cosa te parecen cacahuetes la otra te parecerán cacahuetes con sal.


----------



## Lombroso (23 May 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Yo creo que no hay ni bar, y que el OP sólo es un súcnor que se aburre y ha venido al forito a provocar.
> 
> No hace más que recular, no responde a las preguntas, dice que no tiene JB ni Beefeater, no tiene ni pvta idea de nada, etc.
> 
> Convenio de trol de @calopez, con sueldo de 20 cts/cagarrvta y va que chvta.



He respondido a todas las preguntas, lo que pasa es que he dejado en calzoncillos a la mitad del foro. Aquí me tienes, dispara (si te atreves).


----------



## Lombroso (23 May 2022)

Resumen de las entrevistas:

Candidata 1) Puntos a favor: reside a menos de 15 minutos andando del lugar de trabajo, persoa joven que por personalidad mostrada durante la entrevista encajaría en el ambiente de grupo. Se le ve físicamente portentosa (deportista de élite). Cursa estudios universitarios. Tengo buenas referencias de ella en cuanto a forma de ser y honestidad. Me da el SÍ esta misma mañana. Puntos en contra: no tiene experiencia en hostelería, es tal ve excesivamente joven (20 años). Me comenta que tiene un par de bodas que le impedirían trabajar durante dos fines de semana (de viernes a domingo)

Conclusión: No creo que sea contratada, el motivo principal sería la ausencia en dichos fines de semana.

Candidata 2) Puntos a favor: personalidad muy abierta y extrovertida, encajaría en el grupo y en las labores a desarrollar. Reside a unos 50 metros del negocio, en la misma calle. Finaliza estudios de FP Grado Superior (lo mínimo que exijo). Puntos en contra: no tengo ninguna referencia de ella, la experiencia laboral que tiene no es en hostelería, aunque sí con el trato directo con personas. 

Me da el sí al momento.

Conclusión: A día de hoy, a falta de unas 3 entrevistas más, tiene el SÍ en un 90% de probabilidades.

Candidata 3) Puntos a favor: Reside a 14 minutos en coche. Tiene dilatada experiencia de cara al público y en hostelería. Viene referenciada por una actual trabajadora. Es extrovertida. Finalizados FP Grado Superior. Es alta (cualidad que por tipo de trabajo viene bien). Encajaría en el grupo. Puntos en contra: llega 10 minutos tarde a la entrevista.

Conclusión: Me dice que las condiciones le parecen muy buenas y que su amiga le ha hablado maravillas del trabajo, aun así, me dice que esta semana me da una respuesta definitiva. Tendría mi SÍ automático, aunque con cierta prudencia, pues a mis preguntas me responde que tiene otros CV's enviados a empresas relacionadas con su formación. 

Seguiré informando. A ver si hay suerte y cubro dos más esta semana. Saluditos.


----------



## su IGWT (23 May 2022)

Todos los que os quejais, luego bien q quereis la cervecita y las tapitas baratas y que os traten como majarahas cuando estais ahi. No trabajo en hosteleria pero al empresario este lo deben freir a impuestos


----------



## Entrambos mares (23 May 2022)

Un negocio de temporada solo funciona si el local es tuyo y te puedes permitir el lujo de cerrarlo fuera de temporada y poner en la calle a todo el mundo. Pero abrir un local cuesta dinero y años de espera de licencias (que eso es lo primero que se debería liberalizar para poder llegar a pagar un buen sueldo al empleado; o a ver cómo funcionan las pxtas tiendas cápsula esas que abren quince días y fuera). Y lo segundo, permitirte hacer contratos de temporada, que sospecho que con la normativa actual es complicado. 

La legislación en España piensa que todo el mundo trabaja en una fábrica, gran empresa u oficina. Y la verdad es que es muy complicado abrir y mantener un negocio que no dependa de exprimir a otros negocios.


----------



## ediedee (23 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> En primer lugar, gracias por exponer tu situación. No, no hay que descontar vivienda, estoy harto de decirlo, a lo mucho te diría que unos 5 euros de desplazamiento, y a veces ni eso.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de deslomarte por aprovechar la temporada, mi experiencia al respecto es bastante clara: al principio a nadie le importa hacer cuantas más horas mejor, incluso llegan a pedírtelo y algunas veces me he planteado hacer una plantilla más corta donde los trabajadores hagan más horas y ganen más. El problema llega a mitad del verano, cuando si algún día la carga de trabajo se presume superior y solicitas que alguien doble un turno, la mayoría dice que no le viene bien. En personas curtidas, es posible que no ocurriera lo que te estoy contando, pero con chavales que no superan los treinta años, lamentablemente sí.
> 
> En mi local raramente se pasa de las 40 horas semanales, te lo creas o no. Se cobran 1.270 euros más propinas, que son 30 euros semanales como mínimo (hay semanas que 40), es decir, sobre 1.400 netos, lo mismo que tú, incluso algo superior. Y sinceramente, comparándolo con los 1.400 que cobras tú en una fábrica, si una cosa te parecen cacahuetes la otra te parecerán cacahuetes con sal.



Como hostelero que soy yo también eso de contar las propinas como si fuera el salario del trabajador me parece algo sucio.


----------



## moromierda (23 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Cállate @moromierda



Yo tene trubejo, amego. Cumarseal da hustelaréa.


----------



## Lombroso (23 May 2022)

ediedee dijo:


> Como hostelero que soy yo también eso de contar las propinas como si fuera el salario del trabajador me parece algo sucio.



Lo he puesto solo a efectos de comparativa entre lo que ingresa ese usuario y uno de mis empleados. En las entrevistas nunca hablo de propinas. Es algo al estilo "bienvenido sea".


----------



## andresitozgz (23 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Pagas bien porque pagas “según convenio”.

El convenio esta bien para un trabajo en una cafetería estandar en la misma ciudad donde vives.

El salario convenio, si le quitas los gastos de vivir en una zona turística, además con una carga de trabajo muchísimo mayor tipica de verano en el mediterraneo, y con el asco que da tratar con turistas borrachos, hace que el trabajo sea una puta mierda.

If you pay peanuts you get monkeys


----------



## vanderwilde (23 May 2022)

Nada hijo. Ya te lo han dicho claro, como no le pagues la vida a alguien, chungo. Si el alquiler son 3.000 euros, ya sabes que le tienes que pagar 5.000, para que un asqueroso se lleve esos 3.000. Si la gasolina está a 5 euros/litro, te tocó pagársela, y así con todo. Esto es España, aquí, echárselo todo encima al que menos culpa tiene.

Yo que tú cogía lo que tienes, y te largas de este país. Es por tu bien.

No se dan cuenta que no se debe entrar al juego. Es que el alquiler, es que esto, es que lo otro... Los alquileres están así por culpa de los desgraciados españoles que han pagado y siguen pagando la sangría. Los alquileres y todo. Ahora que no se queje nadie.

Son como la gata flora. Un apilatochos -como les pusieron-, no puede ganar 3.000 euros/mes, pero 1800 es poco... Total, se le pregunta cúanto necesita para vivir, y se le paga. Vamos allá!

Tú no te salgas de la ley, si quieren bien, y si no, te buscas a latinos, que les den a los de aquí, que se lo han ganado a pulso.

Yo tengo que buscar un albañil y un peón, y ya estoy temiendo.


----------



## ediedee (23 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo he puesto solo a efectos de comparativa entre lo que ingresa ese usuario y uno de mis empleados. En las entrevistas nunca hablo de propinas. Es algo al estilo "bienvenido sea".



Bueno si es así bien.


----------



## CoLeXuS (23 May 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Nada hijo. Ya te lo han dicho claro, como no le pagues la vida a alguien, chungo. Si el alquiler son 3.000 euros, ya sabes que le tienes que pagar 5.000, para que un asqueroso se lleve esos 3.000. Si la gasolina está a 5 euros/litro, te tocó pagársela, y así con todo. Esto es España, aquí, echárselo todo encima al que menos culpa tiene.
> 
> Yo que tú cogía lo que tienes, y te largas de este país. Es por tu bien.
> 
> ...



Tu comentario no tiene sentido. Ir en contra del mercado es absurdo. Si el nivel de vida es X nadie te va a coger un trabajo de X-1, creo que es fácil de entender. Para no llegar, me quedo en 0 buscando algo que me de para llegar. Hace años los trabajos de temporada triplicaban lo que se gana hoy o mejor dicho, lo que se ofrece hoy. Esa es la mentira. Se ha abusado de sueldos bajos cuando había exceso de mano de obra. Ahora que falta hay que proponer trabajos con ofertas atractivas o no vas a tener trabajadores, es así de simple.


----------



## SoloLeo (23 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> En primer lugar, gracias por exponer tu situación. No, no hay que descontar vivienda, estoy harto de decirlo, a lo mucho te diría que unos 5 euros de desplazamiento, y a veces ni eso.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de deslomarte por aprovechar la temporada, mi experiencia al respecto es bastante clara: al principio a nadie le importa hacer cuantas más horas mejor, incluso llegan a pedírtelo y algunas veces me he planteado hacer una plantilla más corta donde los trabajadores hagan más horas y ganen más. El problema llega a mitad del verano, cuando si algún día la carga de trabajo se presume superior y solicitas que alguien doble un turno, la mayoría dice que no le viene bien. En personas curtidas, es posible que no ocurriera lo que te estoy contando, pero con chavales que no superan los treinta años, lamentablemente sí.
> 
> En mi local raramente se pasa de las 40 horas semanales, te lo creas o no. Se cobran 1.270 euros más propinas, que son 30 euros semanales como mínimo (hay semanas que 40), es decir, sobre 1.400 netos, lo mismo que tú, incluso algo superior. Y sinceramente, comparándolo con los 1.400 que cobras tú en una fábrica, si una cosa te parecen cacahuetes la otra te parecerán cacahuetes con sal.



Yo siempre he dicho que no cobro mucho. El hecho de que esté cómodo en mi trabajo responde a otros factores, que hay que incluir en la ecuación (Cercanía, estabilidad, jornada contínua, horario "normal" entre semana, agosto y navidades de fiesta...), claro. Y que me gusta el trabajo en si. Pero ¿Cobrar? Cobro poco por todo lo que hago. Eso lo sé de sobra.

En lo referente a lo tuyo, si es con el alojamiento incluído (Y los servicios), y tomando como veraz lo que dices de que "raramente" se superan las 40 horas, no está tan mal. Las cosas como son. 
Yo, personalmente, y desde ya me disculpo, no me creo una palabra de que en hostelería se cumplan horarios, convenios o estatutos del trabajador. No por ti, sino por mi experiencia previa en varios sitios.

Ahora, sobre el papel, no, no está tan mal. Te deseo suerte con la contratación.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resumen de las entrevistas:
> 
> Candidata 1) Puntos a favor: reside a menos de 15 minutos andando del lugar de trabajo, persoa joven que por personalidad mostrada durante la entrevista encajaría en el ambiente de grupo. Se le ve físicamente portentosa (deportista de élite). Cursa estudios universitarios. Tengo buenas referencias de ella en cuanto a forma de ser y honestidad. Me da el SÍ esta misma mañana. Puntos en contra: no tiene experiencia en hostelería, es tal ve excesivamente joven (20 años). Me comenta que tiene un par de bodas que le impedirían trabajar durante dos fines de semana (de viernes a domingo)
> 
> ...



Tú o bien eres tonto o te lo haces.


----------



## El gostoso (23 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Resumen de las entrevistas:
> 
> Candidata 1) Puntos a favor: reside a menos de 15 minutos andando del lugar de trabajo, persoa joven que por personalidad mostrada durante la entrevista encajaría en el ambiente de grupo. Se le ve físicamente portentosa (deportista de élite). Cursa estudios universitarios. Tengo buenas referencias de ella en cuanto a forma de ser y honestidad. Me da el SÍ esta misma mañana. Puntos en contra: no tiene experiencia en hostelería, es tal ve excesivamente joven (20 años). Me comenta que tiene un par de bodas que le impedirían trabajar durante dos fines de semana (de viernes a domingo)
> 
> ...



Espero te denuncien por acoso, hijodeputa, y tienes los huevos de pedir grado superior, puto palillero. Degradas a estos titulados con tu mierda de oferta.


----------



## Entrambos mares (24 May 2022)

CoLeXuS dijo:


> Tu comentario no tiene sentido. Ir en contra del mercado es absurdo. Si el nivel de vida es X nadie te va a coger un trabajo de X-1, creo que es fácil de entender. Para no llegar, me quedo en 0 buscando algo que me de para llegar. Hace años los trabajos de temporada triplicaban lo que se gana hoy o mejor dicho, lo que se ofrece hoy. Esa es la mentira. Se ha abusado de sueldos bajos cuando había exceso de mano de obra. Ahora que falta hay que proponer trabajos con ofertas atractivas o no vas a tener trabajadores, es así de simple.



Hombre... Yo sí entiendo el trasfondo. Es destrucción de pequeña empresa. No es ya ni un tema de legislación laboral, es que se está ajustando el mercado del empleo para mal. Toda esa gente que opta por no trabajar porque no le salen las cuentan, entre ellas el alquiler del piso, llevan al cierre de negocios que sobre el papel son sostenibles. Es dejar la puerta abierta para que todo lo que quede, quede en manos de grandes empresas. Habrá quien cierre, habrá quien precarice hasta que cierre.


----------



## Lombroso (24 May 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Yo siempre he dicho que no cobro mucho. El hecho de que esté cómodo en mi trabajo responde a otros factores, que hay que incluir en la ecuación (Cercanía, estabilidad, jornada contínua, horario "normal" entre semana, agosto y navidades de fiesta...), claro. Y que me gusta el trabajo en si. Pero ¿Cobrar? Cobro poco por todo lo que hago. Eso lo sé de sobra.
> 
> En lo referente a lo tuyo, si es con el alojamiento incluído (Y los servicios), y tomando como veraz lo que dices de que "raramente" se superan las 40 horas, no está tan mal. Las cosas como son.
> Yo, personalmente, y desde ya me disculpo, no me creo una palabra de que en hostelería se cumplan horarios, convenios o estatutos del trabajador. No por ti, sino por mi experiencia previa en varios sitios.
> ...



Precisamente ahí está la clave, en la "comodidad" del trabajo en cuanto a horario, ambiente laboral y cercanía del puesto de trabajo. Puse el ejemplo de un amigo que trabaja en una factoría de automóviles por 1.400 euros, a 70 km. de casa. La empresa les pone un bus que, si en coche se tarda sobre 1 hora, éste cubre el recorrido en no menos de una hora y media, porque hace dos o tres paradas. Hace jornadas nocturnas y muchas veces su trabajo va en función de la carga que haya esos días. A esta persona si le ofrecieran 200 euros menos pero trabajar a 15 minutos de casa, en horario diurno y con una continuidad, cambiaría sin pensarlo. Otros, en cambio, no lo harían.

En mi local ocurre algo parecido: no ganas 1.600 euros, pero tampoco estás en una cocina a 40 grados en medio de un griterío constante y con una jornada partida. Para gustos colores.


----------



## Lombroso (24 May 2022)

Con éstas tres ya sumo seis entrevistas. Este fin de semana trataré de hacer tres o cuatro más, a ver si termino de apuntalar el equipo. Al final, el equipo es el 70% del éxito de la temporada y me lo estoy currando bastante. Lo fácil hubiera sido poner un mensaje de whatsapp en el grupo de trabajadores de 2021, pidiendo que me digan si saben de alguien dispuesto a trabajar. Ni anuncios, ni filtros, ni entrevistas, ni dolores de cabeza. Pero si las cosas se hacen bien, es más probable que los resultados sean mejores.


----------



## Lombroso (24 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Tú o bien eres tonto o te lo haces.



Me lo hago.


El gostoso dijo:


> Espero te denuncien por acoso, hijodeputa, y tienes los huevos de pedir grado superior, puto palillero. Degradas a estos titulados con tu mierda de oferta.



Grado superior COMO MÍNIMO. No quiero catetos en el equipo, tampoco hace falta que sean Einsteins, pero al menos que tengan un poco de conversación y una capacidad de aprendizaje cuanto más rápida mejor. Saltimbanquis a las cocinas, donde nadie les ve ni les oye.


----------



## El gostoso (24 May 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Me lo hago.
> 
> 
> Grado superior COMO MÍNIMO. No quiero catetos en el equipo, tampoco hace falta que sean Einsteins, pero al menos que tengan un poco de conversación y una capacidad de aprendizaje cuanto más rápida mejor. Saltimbanquis a las cocinas, donde nadie les ve ni les oye.



Tu eres un troll y punto


----------



## qbit (5 Jun 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> 38 años español, si me das alojamiento y me pagas la gasolina de ida y con contrato aqui estoy. Manda mensaje privado.



No lo ha dicho, pero me imagino que también quiere gente menor de 30 años. Si es que lo piden todo y ofrecen el convenio, presumiendo de ser legales (¡estaría bueno!).


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Jun 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Nada hijo. Ya te lo han dicho claro, como no le pagues la vida a alguien, chungo. Si el alquiler son 3.000 euros, ya sabes que le tienes que pagar 5.000, para que un asqueroso se lleve esos 3.000. Si la gasolina está a 5 euros/litro, te tocó pagársela, y así con todo. Esto es España, aquí, echárselo todo encima al que menos culpa tiene.
> 
> Yo que tú cogía lo que tienes, y te largas de este país. Es por tu bien.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente. Que los que tanto hablan, se pongan a contratar ellos, a ver que consiguen.

Mi mecánico estuvo un tiempo con un socio. Partieron peras y ahora está solo. Como mucho colabora con alguno otro de su sector. Prefiere estar solo, puede abarcar todo lo que le presentan en el taller y sabe que si contrata a alguien estará en dos meses con "que le duele la espalda". Nadie va a poner tanto empeño como él.


----------



## auricooro (5 Jun 2022)

Uno que pasaba... dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me parece a mí que aquí hay poca gente que ha tenido que contratar alguna vez a alguien. Si bien es cierto que el OP podría ofrecer más dinero, a ver si tiene más candidatos, a mí me parece que recibir 100 CVs para 2-3 puestos no es poco. Luego se puede discutir si el convenio está bien o es una mierda, si es justo o injusto (hay gente que se merece mucho más que el convenio, mientras otros no se merecerán ni eso), etc... Muchos de los que se rasgan las vestiduras aquí son de los que apoyan a los sindicatos. Y luego están los curritos que se creen seres de luz que se merecen ganar más que el dueño de la empresa, o que le llaman palillero explotador, pero ellos nunca montan una empresa para dar ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, ya se ha dicho aquí, dudo mucho que el dueño del bar haya respondido a las 100 personas que le han escrito para decirles que lo siente mucho, pero no va a poder darles la oportunidad de trabajar en su bar. Que tampoco se extrañe cuando a él le dejen sin contestar o tarden 4 días. El mundo actual es así, pones un anuncio en internet y te llegan 200 candidatos, lo que no te das cuenta es que cada uno de ellos ha mandado su cv a 200 empresas.


----------



## Gorrión (5 Jun 2022)

Que pestazo a hijo de puta el OP.


----------



## auricooro (5 Jun 2022)

C.J. dijo:


> Llevo desde 2010 en este foro y no es un buen lugar para publicar esto. La mayoría de foreros son comedoritos casapapis con CERO días cotizados, trolls o retrasados, así que poca respuesta vas a encontrar aquí.
> 
> Para mi es un buen sueldo para ese trabajo. Pero vamos, que este foro es una buena muestra de lo que pulula por el mercado laboral español.
> 
> En resumen, una persona CON GANAS de trabajar, seria y responsable, dura poco en el paro. El caso es que este tipo de gente son minoría en España, la mayoría son como nuestros queridos conforeros.





AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Da igual de qué sector seas. Esto lo vi en varios sectores diferentes. En España la gente no quiere trabajar.
> 
> Pero en este foro la mayoría son retrasados mentales (como en el país, en general) y se piensan que ellos son gente preparadísima y que deben ganar unos 20 euros la hora porque ellos lo vale. Si no, les estás dando "un cuenco de arroz".
> 
> Tanto socialismo les quemó la cabeza. Luego van por el foro haciéndose los fachas. Curioso.



Claro que sí, si no quieren trabajar para mí por el dinero que les ofrezco, pues insulto. Igual tienen mejores ofertas, igual han aprendido a vivir con muy poco, como decía otro forero. Igual se la sudan tus insultos. Tenéis suerte de que vuelvan a abrir las fronteras, podréis seguir explotando panchitos.


----------



## pacopalotes (5 Jun 2022)

vamos a ver PALILLERO,un piso en la costa del sol no baja de 900e el ZULO. Si tu pagas 1000, ahora metele luz, gasolina el que no quiera alquilar, comida, ya no digo vicios, digo comida y suministros y al final tienes que PAGAR POR TRABAJAR. POR ESO NO ENCUENTRAS A NADIE. Alternativa: PISO PATERA CON OTROS DESGRACIADOS, pero tampoco sera un ahorro loco, te dará justo para pagarlo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Claro que sí, si no quieren trabajar para mí por el dinero que les ofrezco, pues insulto. Igual tienen mejores ofertas, igual han aprendido a vivir con muy poco, como decía otro forero. Igual se la sudan tus insultos. Tenéis suerte de que vuelvan a abrir las fronteras, podréis seguir explotando panchitos.



Tú podrás seguir viviendo del dinero de los "explotados" hasta que te pase factura dentro de un tiempo.

¿Por qué no montas tú tu empresa y pagas los sueldazos que quieres? ¿No? Ah, eso no, ¿eh, rogelio? A ti lo que te pone es robar : )


----------



## auricooro (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tú podrás seguir viviendo del dinero de los "explotados" hasta que te pase factura dentro de un tiempo.
> 
> ¿Por qué no montas tú tu empresa y pagas los sueldazos que quieres? ¿No? Ah, eso no, ¿eh, rogelio? A ti lo que te pone es robar : )



No te equivoques, yo soy el primero que quiere más y mejores empresas. También soy el primero que quiere menos impuestos. Y también creo en el libre mercado, y si tú buscas trabajadores y no te llegan, o no con la calidad suficiente, será que no les estás aportando suficiente para que quieran ir.

No sé, es como ir a la tienda e insultar al tendero porque todo está muy caro. Pues se busca otra tienda, o si no quiere nada se va a su casa y listo, pero ir a la tienda a insultar al dueño porque todo está caro es ridículo. Pues igual de ridículo es insultar a los trabajadores porque no quieran trabajar por menos de x euros al mes.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> No te equivoques, yo soy el primero que quiere más y mejores empresas. También soy el primero que quiere menos impuestos. Y también creo en el libre mercado, y si tú buscas trabajadores y no te llegan, o no con la calidad suficiente, será que no les estás aportando suficiente para que quieran ir.
> 
> No sé, es como ir a la tienda e insultar al tendero porque todo está muy caro. Pues se busca otra tienda, o si no quiere nada se va a su casa y listo, pero ir a la tienda a insultar al dueño porque todo está caro es ridículo. Pues igual de ridículo es insultar a los trabajadores porque no quieran trabajar por menos de x euros al mes.



Sí, sí. Típico de progres y rojos: quieren cosas. "Quiero mejores empresas". Pero no te montas una tú y pagas los sueldos que quieres, ¿eh? Tú te limitas a ladrar.

¿Se busca otra tienda? Pues el desempleado se busca otra oferta. ¿No están los "empresaurios" desesperados? ¿Cómo es que hay un 14% de comunistas sin trabajo? ¿Y eso? Ah. Que están cobrando subsidios. Y ¿quién los paga? ¡Ah, la PSOE! ¿Con qué dinero?

Ahora ya te puedes ofender a gusto : )


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (5 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí, sí. Típico de progres y rojos: quieren cosas. "Quiero mejores empresas". Pero no te montas una tú y pagas los sueldos que quieres, ¿eh? Tú te limitas a ladrar.
> 
> ¿Se busca otra tienda? Pues el desempleado se busca otra oferta. ¿No están los "empresaurios" desesperados? ¿Cómo es que hay un 14% de comunistas sin trabajo? ¿Y eso? Ah. Que están cobrando subsidios. Y ¿quién los paga? ¡Ah, la PSOE! ¿Con qué dinero?
> 
> Ahora ya te puedes ofender a gusto : )



Deberían banearte por ridículo.


----------



## IgFarben (5 Jun 2022)

Te cuento la experiencia de mi jefa, y luego ya decides.
Lleva buscando secretaria desde enero, se jubilo la que estaba, que hacia de todo y muy eficiente.
Empezó ofreciendo trabajo por convenio(sueldo de mierda), y aquello era un desastre, la primera que llego aguanto 10 días y se fue(no lo hacia mal, pero dijo que era mucho estrés), las 2 siguientes un desastre y hubo que largarlas. Que hizo mi jefa? pues busco referencias y encontró varios candidatos buenos, al mejor lo llamo y le ofreció lo del convenio mas 500 euros mas al mes, acepto sin dudar. Tenemos un tipo super eficiente que hace las cosas rápido y bien, no se le escapa nada, las citas bien organizadas, el trabajo comercial se hace mas rápido y eficiente, y los clientes encantados con la rapidez que se tramita todo.
Moraleja, paga buenos sueldos, tendrás buenos empleados, y tu empresa será mas eficiente y podrás crecer mas y mejor.
Así de simple.
PD: Mi jefa tiene 28 años, y tengo que decir que la subestime cuando su padre la fue dando mando(empezó cambiando los teléfonos a todos los que trabajamos de cara al publico, iPhone 13 nuevecito para todos). Y veo a mas gente de su edad, con estudios, que vienen con una mentalidad de cambio, en algunas cosas mas idealistas, si, pero hacia falta un cambio así, hacia la calidad, mejor imagen, primando un trabajador eficiente y bien pagado.


----------



## adal86 (5 Jun 2022)

A ver, que aquí veo a mucha alma generosa y caritativa que montaría una empresa y pagaría 3000 euros a cada trabajador ( y son tan cracks, que aún así se formarían). Los empresarios pagan poco porque, en general y en la inmensa mayoría de pequeñas empresas del país, los márgenes de absolutamente todo están súper ajustados.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (5 Jun 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> A ver, que aquí veo a mucha alma generosa y caritativa que montaría una empresa y pagaría 3000 euros a cada trabajador ( y son tan cracks, que aún así se formarían). Los empresarios pagan poco porque, en general y en la inmensa mayoría de pequeñas empresas del país, los márgenes de absolutamente todo están súper ajustados.



Mientras se van de putas y se ponen de coca hasta el culo


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Jun 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Te cuento la experiencia de mi jefa, y luego ya decides.
> Lleva buscando secretaria desde enero, se jubilo la que estaba, que hacia de todo y muy eficiente.
> Empezó ofreciendo trabajo por convenio(sueldo de mierda), y aquello era un desastre, la primera que llego aguanto 10 días y se fue(no lo hacia mal, pero dijo que era mucho estrés), las 2 siguientes un desastre y hubo que largarlas. Que hizo mi jefa? pues busco referencias y encontró varios candidatos buenos, al mejor lo llamo y le ofreció lo del convenio mas 500 euros mas al mes, acepto sin dudar. Tenemos un tipo super eficiente que hace las cosas rápido y bien, no se le escapa nada, las citas bien organizadas, el trabajo comercial se hace mas rápido y eficiente, y los clientes encantados con la rapidez que se tramita todo.
> Moraleja, paga buenos sueldos, tendrás buenos empleados, y tu empresa será mas eficiente y podrás crecer mas y mejor.
> ...



Interesante historia aunque sesgada.

Lo de los nuevos jefes y su mentalidad está muy bien, pero a todos los que he conocido que han tratado a sus empleados como a una familia, los han terminado dando boleto. He visto como salían antes de la hora de trabajar si se ausentaban los jefes, por ejemplo.

Y ese es otro asunto: cuando se va el superior, el rendimiento baja. Tiene que haber siempre cerca alguien por encima para que se hagan las cosas, incluso en los casos en que se paga por encima de convenio.


Y los fumadores, esos son otros. Sólo les falta pedir paguita porque "ejke me kieroh fumah un segarroh cada hora o dos heheh". Son caprichositos. Están enganchados al cigarrillo como los que están pegados a las redes sociales.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Bueno, ya se ha dicho aquí, dudo mucho que el dueño del bar haya respondido a las 100 personas que le han escrito para decirles que lo siente mucho, pero no va a poder darles la oportunidad de trabajar en su bar. Que tampoco se extrañe cuando a él le dejen sin contestar o tarden 4 días. El mundo actual es así, pones un anuncio en internet y te llegan 200 candidatos, lo que no te das cuenta es que cada uno de ellos ha mandado su cv a 200 empresas.



Como ya he explicado, la propia app avisa al candidato de que no ha sido preseleccionado. ¿Me extraña cuando dejan de contestar? Digamos que yo actuaría de otro modo si una persona está interesada en contratarme. Posiblemente, como bien dices, hayan echado el CV a decenas de ofertas, pero nunca se sabe si en un futuro te va a hacer falta tirar de ese hilo para conseguir trabajo.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Jun 2022)

auricooro dijo:


> Claro que sí, si no quieren trabajar para mí por el dinero que les ofrezco, pues insulto. Igual tienen mejores ofertas, igual han aprendido a vivir con muy poco, como decía otro forero. Igual se la sudan tus insultos. Tenéis suerte de que vuelvan a abrir las fronteras, podréis seguir explotando panchitos.



Tras un mes de proceso, ni un panchito en mi equipo. No tengo nada contra ellos, de hecho el año pasado había una colombiana. Sí hay un par que no son españoles, los demás todos nacionales.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Jun 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Tú podrás seguir viviendo del dinero de los "explotados" hasta que te pase factura dentro de un tiempo.
> 
> ¿Por qué no montas tú tu empresa y pagas los sueldazos que quieres? ¿No? Ah, eso no, ¿eh, rogelio? A ti lo que te pone es robar : )





IgFarben dijo:


> Te cuento la experiencia de mi jefa, y luego ya decides.
> Lleva buscando secretaria desde enero, se jubilo la que estaba, que hacia de todo y muy eficiente.
> Empezó ofreciendo trabajo por convenio(sueldo de mierda), y aquello era un desastre, la primera que llego aguanto 10 días y se fue(no lo hacia mal, pero dijo que era mucho estrés), las 2 siguientes un desastre y hubo que largarlas. Que hizo mi jefa? pues busco referencias y encontró varios candidatos buenos, al mejor lo llamo y le ofreció lo del convenio mas 500 euros mas al mes, acepto sin dudar. Tenemos un tipo super eficiente que hace las cosas rápido y bien, no se le escapa nada, las citas bien organizadas, el trabajo comercial se hace mas rápido y eficiente, y los clientes encantados con la rapidez que se tramita todo.
> Moraleja, paga buenos sueldos, tendrás buenos empleados, y tu empresa será mas eficiente y podrás crecer mas y mejor.
> ...



Has dicho una cosa interesante, lo del estrés. Cuando un empleador sopesa el sueldo que merece su empleado, ha de valorar las circunstancias del empleo (ubicación del trabajador, conocimientos necesarios, experiencia adquirida, etc.). El sueldo de auxiliar de camarero es el mismo en un local como el mío que en un restaurante "de batalla". En mi local, hay plantilla de sobra, en el sentido de que los picos de agobio de trabajo son muy puntuales porque hay trabajadores de sobra. Ningún encargado grita, ningún cliente te recrimina que lo servido está mal, trabajas con el mar a 30 metros (literal), hay jornada continua y no te pasas de horas. En el bar de batalla, hay jornada partida, se hacen horas de más, se trabaja en una cocina a 40 grados en pleno agosto y a grito pelao. Y un largo etcétera de comparativas favorables hacia mi negocio.

Como expliqué, antes de gestionarlo estuve más de cinco años haciendo las labores que ahora le corresponden a mis empleados. Sé lo que cansa y lo que no, lo bueno y lo malo de trabajar allí, y sé cuando un trabajador miente o dice la verdad porque lo que ha hecho, ya lo he hecho yo cincuenta veces antes. En definitiva, sé que lo que pago está muy bien para el trabajo que se hace.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (6 Jun 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Me nutre que se estén cagando en tu pecho y tu pensando que llueve.

Gracias. Sigue remando duro.


----------



## Felipe Juan Froilan (6 Jun 2022)

"Salario según convenio" = Si te pagase un euro menos, sería delito.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jun 2022)

Felipe Juan Froilan dijo:


> "Salario según convenio" = Si te pagase un euro menos, sería delito.



Es un palillero basuriento, poco más


----------



## Tonimn (6 Jun 2022)

Lo de convenio no es pactado entre asalariados.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Jun 2022)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Me nutre que se estén cagando en tu pecho y tu pensando que llueve.
> 
> Gracias. Sigue remando duro.



Llueve al final de la temporada, pero billetes.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (6 Jun 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Llueve al final de la temporada, pero billetes.



Ya, si sabemos que pagas por convenio porque eres un hijodeputa al que le obliga la ley, si no, cacahuetes.


----------



## Lombroso (6 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ya, si sabemos que pagas por convenio porque eres un hijodeputa al que le obliga la ley, si no, cacahuetes.



Lo vas entendiendo.


----------



## Playero (6 Jun 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Lo de pedir fecha de nacimiento y nacionalidad es delito en Reino Unido. Supongo que en España es parecido.


----------



## F650 (6 Jun 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



El sueldo por convenio es una mierda. En un restaurante donde yo voy mucho a comer hay cola para trabajar ahí pq el jefe paga bien y está todo organizado y saben cuál es su trabajo pero lo importante es que paga bien y él trabaja todos los días ahí al pie del cañón, vestido como ellos. 

Lo que quiero decir que lo tuyo es más de lo mismo. No creas que lo tuyo es un lujo, es sueldo según convenio es más o menos en todos lados


----------



## Jebediah (6 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Interesante historia aunque sesgada.
> 
> Lo de los nuevos jefes y su mentalidad está muy bien, pero a todos los que he conocido que han tratado a sus empleados como a una familia, los han terminado dando boleto. He visto como salían antes de la hora de trabajar si se ausentaban los jefes, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



THIS.

Doy fe. Cuanto más familiar/amigable seas más se relajan, tardan más en la pausa del bocata, se toman licencias de ausentarse ("es que tenía que salir" y tan contentos) y una vez nos vamos los "jefes" la productividad es nefasta.

Vas dando manga ancha con los años, pensando que hay cierta confianza y te encuentras cosas que ni en su propia casa, además exigiendo cada vez más "derechos", pasándose por el aro que llevan en todo mejores condiciones que cualquier otro trabajador del sector.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (9 Jun 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Tengo un pequeño local en la costa mediterránea. No es hostelería como tal, pues no nos dedicamos al tema de comidas sino a copeteo, coctelería, etc. La plantilla está formada por una decena de personas. No es gran cosa, pero desde un año antes de la pandemia estamos teniendo bastante éxito.
> 
> La cuestión es que, al ser un negocio de temporada, cada año nos vemos obligados a "reponer" a los empleados que no repiten, generalmente porque han encontrado trabajo de larga duración o bien porque son estudiantes que van rodando de aquí para allá. Pues bien, este año toca buscar a un 50% de nueva plantilla, ya que únicamente repiten la mitad de la temporada anterior. Desde hace un par de semanas vengo dándole al tema, recibiendo currículums, haciendo entrevistas, etc. Primero moví el anuncio por rrss (unos 2.000 seguidores en Facebook y otros tantos en Instagram). Por ese canal me llegaron una veintena de CV's, que tras analizar, filtrar y pedir referencias, me quedé con 5. Hice tres entrevistas a estas cinco personas (las otras dos las tengo programadas para esta misma semana). De las tres, me convencieron dos y a la semana siguiente les di el sí. A la tercera le digo que me dé una respuesta y, en base a ésta, decidiré junto a las demás. Hasta el momento, todo ok.
> 
> ...



Es el mercado amigo. Ofrece mas pasta y mejores condicones y te vendran mejores candidatos.


----------



## jefe de la oposición (9 Jun 2022)

En resumen, un fiasco total. Os iré contando como sigue el proceso. *Mi conclusión es que con un mínimo de seriedad y buenas formas se puede encontrar un trabajo más que digno*. En mi caso, ofrezco salario según convenio, paga plus por hora nocturna, propinas, días libres, jornada con las horas seguidas y contrato fijo discontinuo. Todo acorde a la ley. Pues así está el mercado, señores.





me despollo, llevo yo 2 semanas enviando CV pulidos y hasta cartas de presentacion, visitando empresas para ofrecerme e interés 0 por contratar todo aquello que no lleve una subvención por menor de 30 años/estudiante en practicas o similar.


----------



## Javito Putero (11 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Interesante historia aunque sesgada.
> 
> Lo de los nuevos jefes y su mentalidad está muy bien, pero a todos los que he conocido que han tratado a sus empleados como a una familia, los han terminado dando boleto. He visto como salían antes de la hora de trabajar si se ausentaban los jefes, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



q.si q si q tu vienes a defender el pago mierda y exijo oroh con resultados por todos conocidos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## JoaquinTorrao (11 Jun 2022)

Que bien pagar según convenio, lástima que pagar menos que lo que marca el convenio no sea posible. Me explico?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 Jun 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> Que bien pagar según convenio, lástima que pagar menos que lo que marca el convenio no sea posible. Me explico?



"Pagar según convenio es muy digno" es como decir que la justicia y la ley son lo mismo.


----------



## Galvani (12 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Todos nos pensamos que nuestro trabajo vale quilates. Si piensas que tú labor se tasa en, por ejemplo, 2.200 € al mes, quitale 500 € y ahí tienes el valor real, esto es, 1.700 € al mes.



Lo mismo te digo cuando la empresa quiere vender el producto. Con todo lo que digas, una empresa guarra con un buen cliente gana mucha pasta.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo mismo te digo cuando la empresa quiere vender el producto. Con todo lo que digas, una empresa guarra con un buen cliente gana mucha pasta.



Sí, que diga una cosa no quita a la otra. Trabajadores y empresarios del montón, a patadas. Buenos, muchos. BUENÍSIMOS, muy pocos. Insisto,en ambos lados.


----------

